# New "Cheap" Heat Press Arriving Today



## billm75

Against everyone's advice, I went ahead and bought a cheap-o heat press off Ebay a short while back. It's due to arrive today via FedEx.

This is the press I purchased for those interested: 15"T-Shirt Heat Press Screen Printing Digital New Model - eBay (item 120197117453 end time Dec-18-07 18:45:00 PST)

With shipping, I still paid less than $250, and am going to give it a try as soon as it gets here.

I know, I know, I know....everyone advises to get a USA made press with the lifetime warranty, and if this press flops, then I'll be the first to admit it was a dumb move on my part.

BUT, I spoke with a forum member that owns this press and he said that given the chance, he would buy it again. That's reason enough for ME to give it a try, especially at the price I'm paying.

I will report back when I get the machine and get it set up for a test run. I plan to press a combination of transfers with it:

Digital Laser Transfer
Vinyl Transfers
Plastisol Transfers

I'll let you know how it works out. I'm heading out to the store today to try and find a temperature gun so I can calibrate the reading on the machine with the actual heat being produced. 

I seriously doubt this machine will be a "final" purchase for heat presses, but it might just prove to be worth the initial investment for those of us who can't afford $600+ to get started. 

My feeling is that if this machine lasts me at least ONE year, I'll have gotten my money's worth and every day I get to use it after that year, will be bonus money in my pocket. 

I'll be back with info when the machine arrives....


----------



## charles95405

Bill...thanks for being a test case for us..keep us informed..with photos if you can


----------



## go10go4

When I think of the quality of the imports, two questions come to mind:

1. Does it work well - even heat, no cold spots, temperature at stated level, etc.?
2. Longevity? Will the heating element, digital controls, structural components, etc. last?

I too would like to hear the answer to #1 from any who have the import presses. I suspect that the latter question will probably take a couple of years minimally to be determined. And #2 may ultimately be more important, given little or no warranty and the cost of shipping if repairs can't be handled locally. 

I won't knock Chinese presses simply because they're manufactured overseas. But I would be inclined to criticize them if they aren't built for durability, or are susceptible to platen and digital problems.


----------



## badalou

Funny as I was reading I said to myself maybe he should get a IR heat gun. And then I read you are. That is a good move. let us know how it comes out. I know a lot of people want to get into the business (Garment Decorator)in one way or another and sometimes they just don't have the budget and need to start soemwhere. We here just want you all to make the right moves so you don't waste funds. Good Luck.. And happy new year. Lou


----------



## plan b

I think the guys from sunie has a warehouse in Reno Nevada area, I think they have cutters also, hey to start and you are not under heavy production this will probably work just fine for you,, I am told that after you bring a press up to temp you should let it set at temp for at least 10 min before you use it,, this allows for the heat to be evenly distributed on the platen,, this maybe hog wash but it makes sense. Please let us know how it does for you..

R.


----------



## CuttingEdge

I did a search this weekend on Infrared thermometers and found if you have a Harbor Freight store nearby, they had Radio Shack beat by a long $hot on the two models they carry. Those appeared to be the only two national retailers I could find that claim to stock them. Does anyone know of others?


----------



## go10go4

I bought a Raytek laser temp. sensor off Ebay. I paid w/ shipping a little over $40. It's a great tool for testing platen temps. Many places sell it for close to $80, but it's much cheaper on Ebay.


----------



## recrisp

CuttingEdge said:


> I did a search this weekend on Infrared thermometers and found if you have a Harbor Freight store nearby, they had Radio Shack beat by a long $hot on the two models they carry. Those appeared to be the only two national retailers I could find that claim to stock them. Does anyone know of others?


I can only speak of the Harbor Freight one, I bought it last week (from my local HB) when it was on sale for a few days.
It's regularly around $59.95, it was on sale for $29.95, so I couldn't pass it up.
It works good, but my problem is, how do I know which temperature is the correct one? heheh
I did check my t-shirt element and it was a few degrees off in places, but it probably won't hurt a thing.
(I haven't used it yet on an shirts, I just checked the temperatures)

(Radio Shack is usually a LOT higher for most anything, [and their people don't seem to know what's up anymore] at least in my dealings, so I go down a few doors to HB)

So it's a thumbs up on the Harbor Freight one, and if you can find it at that low sale price, it's definitely worth it.
(Harbor Freight has changed the way they do business now though, you go online and then print out a coupon, take it to your LOCAL store, then buy it, I guess their online sales weren't too good)

Randy


----------



## Artsy_Marissa

Thats not the press I bought off of Ebay but the one i did buy for like $120 plus $100 shipping is on its way back. Complete JUNK. I ruined a bunch of transfers and a bunch of shirts. They would not adhere. I called my friend over who has a heat press and it was not user error. The press was a piece of crap. Thats a $105 loss. $60 to send it back and a $45 restocking fee. Thats if I get my refund that was promised. I read about not getitng them on ebay after it was already on its way. 

Hope you have better luck than I did!


----------



## COEDS

I WISH YOU THE BEST, i tried a ebay press and was sorry. I OPE YOU HAVE BETTER LUCK. ......JB


----------



## billm75

Like I had mentioned...a forum member bought this press and has been having good luck with it. It's really the ONLY reason I went ahead and gambled. If I get burned, I'm not going to be too upset, I realize I'm taking a chance.

But...that said, I bought a USCutter Pcut plotter, and it's chinese made, has a limited warranty, and yet it works like a champ. Before anyone had purchased one and tried it for themselves, I'm willing to bet that there were alot of people cautioning against buying one of these too.

Come to think of it...nobody really cared much for Toyota, Honda, Nissan, Hyundai and Kia when they first came out either.....


----------



## mrdavid

Please let us know I have been looking on Ebay to and was going to get one to check out but you beat me to it hahaha


----------



## Artsy_Marissa

I am not cautioning you I am telling you straight out mine was junk lolololol

I wish you complete luck. I hope it works wonderfully for you for a long time. Do let us know!!!


----------



## billm75

Well, FedEX ground is doing a bang up job of delivering this thing. Now it won't be here until Wednesday night according to the tracking information. UGH.

I promise to keep everyone updated though when it does arrive.

(and to think, I used to work for FedEx express....)

Ah well....more waiting.


----------



## Chani

I used to work for UPS, and after seeing how packages are handled I swore I'd never ship anything with them again. Well, I've backed off on that now, but they still scare me. 

Good luck with this press! I really do hope it works for you.


----------



## recrisp

Chani said:


> I used to work for UPS, and after seeing how packages are handled I swore I'd never ship anything with them again. Well, I've backed off on that now, but they still scare me.
> 
> Good luck with this press! I really do hope it works for you.


What I have found out is that _people are people_, and there are some people that don't care at any of the shipping places. heh (or anywhere else)
I belong to several forums (of all types) and I hear this a lot, one month most will be down on _this shipper_, then the next, it'll be _another_ place, and so on.
The thing is, the management is what controls who works where, and if they hire a particular type person that plays kickball with your box, well, let's just say it can happen at the best of places, or the worst. heh
I am not afraid of shipping with any particular shipper, and I hope that the 'crazies' are off that day when I do ship. 
_
On another note_, just in case, I noticed that Harbor Freight has the infrared thermometer on sale 'til about the 14th of January, so if anyone's interested, and has a local HB, and needs one, $29.95 ain't a bad deal at all...

Randy


----------



## billm75

I don't remember the exact numbers involved...but FedEx had a policy defining "fragile" items being shipped. It was written to the effect that you had to package your fragile item in a way that it would survive a 6 or 8 foot drop onto concrete, so many times. 

What concerned me was the transport of the packages. The huge air containers that we used (like 6x6 sheds on wheels) were packed to the hilt in any imaginable way. There were times that we would literally have to shove these things closed with our shoulders while fighting to get the door rolled down on them. I kept wondering if my package might be on the bottom, helping to support a couple of hundred pounds of computer monitors or something. LOL


----------



## marcelolopez

recrisp said:


> _
> On another note_, just in case, I noticed that Harbor Freight has the infrared thermometer on sale 'til about the 14th of January, so if anyone's interested, and has a local HB, and needs one, $29.95 ain't a bad deal at all...
> 
> Randy


Update : if the thermometer is the 93984-5VGA, it is now 19.99, I just ordered one.
With shipping included it will be under 30 !!
Thank you for the info.


----------



## hobby

I worked for Airborne and don't trust how things are handled by any shippers. I once dropped a box onto a belt (maybe a 1' drop) and the box came open and thousands of washers started dropped through the grate to the 1st floor. The more concienscious people might handle a 'fragile' package with a little more care but you are being watched for productivity which is stricly a measure of how many boxes you can throw in a certain period of time.


----------



## recrisp

marcelolopez said:


> Update : if the thermometer is the 93984-5VGA, it is now 19.99, I just ordered one.
> With shipping included it will be under 30 !!
> Thank you for the info.



It's not the same *one that I bought*, but it'll probably _just as good_, and cheaper. heheh
I didn't see the one that you ordered at my store though, but I was specifically looking for the one on sale, so I didn't continue shopping. 
I know I like mine, 'specially playing around with the laser pointer acting like the Terminator! 
(That does make it handy though to have the laser, even if it is fun)

Let us know how you like it.

Randy


----------



## AustinJeff

recrisp said:


> It works good, but my problem is, how do I know which temperature is the correct one? heheh


Put some water on your stove to boil. When boiling, check it with your thermometer. It should read 212 degrees (assuming you are not far above sea level.)


----------



## recrisp

AustinJeff said:


> Put some water on your stove to boil. When boiling, check it with your thermometer. It should read 212 degrees (assuming you are not far above sea level.)


Thank you!
I was thinking about checking fire, (Fahrenheit 451), but it wasn't accurate enough, too many variables, plus, I forgot to. heh

Thanks for that though, I'm going in to test that out right now. 
(Sometimes the obvious isn't so much... heh)

Randy


----------



## recrisp

AustinJeff said:


> Put some water on your stove to boil. When boiling, check it with your thermometer. It should read 212 degrees (assuming you are not far above sea level.)



Jeff,

I'm in Dallas, so I am not that much above sea level as you...

I did the check, and I aimed the gun at the middle of the water (in a small pot) and the reading was *225 degrees*, but when I aimed it at the edge (top of the water) it read *213 degrees*.
I think that would make sense, the gun could be reading the pot's metal below, I don't know, plus, water 'might be' hotter the deeper it is.

At any rate, I'm satisfied, and why I really bought it was to check the heat elements in my presses, to see how even they are.
Every few inches the temperature was off a degree or two, but I 'magine that is normal due to spacing of the elements.
I use mug wraps too, and I 'thought' I might be able to tell how hot they were, or at least judge the oven's temperatures against the gun, but it was way off.
(I can't remember now how much it was off, it was the other day)
I do use another oven thermometer to check my oven, and it's a 5 degree difference, so I split the difference, and I get really good results, so again, I'm happy.

I'm sorry to change the thread's topic, but it was mentioned, and it may come in handy for the "new cheap press" that's coming. 

Randy


----------



## txmxikn

Everyone recommends against buying the chinese made heat presses but rushes to order the chinese made heat guns to check the accuracy of the press.


----------



## CuttingEdge

txmxikn said:


> Everyone recommends against buying the chinese made heat presses but rushes to order the chinese made heat guns to check the accuracy of the press.


I hear what you're saying. Let me also mention my Graphtec cutter is made in China.

As far as testing the calibration of an infrared thermometer if one feels the need. You could test it against the readings of a candy thermometer.


----------



## charles95405

Bill....did the press arrive....any thoughts,,,packing, appearance, function, etc


----------



## Platinum-Ink

Hope the press works like a charm... guess you still haven't gotten it in yet but be sure to let us know when you do and the results! Good Luck!


----------



## Chani

CuttingEdge said:


> Let me also mention my Graphtec cutter is made in China.


Hmmm...ours is made in Japan.


----------



## deniseg

I bought my 1st press off e-bay it fell apart nearly burning me it was a swing 1,they where very good lol and said to send it back and they where very sorry, they would change it for another,this time i chose a flip top 1 which was cheaper, they sent me the money diff back by return post,seems there was a fault with 1 of the bolts =(.I would not but another 1 this way but I hadn't found this forum when i started out,on the whole its working ok but going to the Exhibition in March so going to look for a better 1.(Birmingham u.k. that is)


----------



## billm75

charles95405 said:


> Bill....did the press arrive....any thoughts,,,packing, appearance, function, etc


According to the FedEx tracking info, it's on the truck for delivery sometime today. We'll see if it happens. 

I'll be sure to let ya know when I get it unpacked.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

billm75 said:


> According to the FedEx tracking info, it's on the truck for delivery sometime today. We'll see if it happens.
> 
> I'll be sure to let ya know when I get it unpacked.


Yep, should arrive sometime between 10am and 7pm is the usual.


----------



## DigitalMayhem

I had UPS here at 8:45 PM before christmas. He looked pretty close to the edge.


----------



## airraidapparel

DigitalMayhem said:


> I had UPS here at 8:45 PM before christmas. He looked pretty close to the edge.


I had the same experience. The guy looked as if he just got back from delivering his soul to the devil (VIA second day air).


----------



## billm75

From Thanksgiving to New Year's, UPS drivers work themselves near to death. My father worked for UPS for 18 years, and he simply DREADED the holiday season. Even with a helper riding along, they were working 12 - 14 hours a day, making nearly 200 stops. 

On a different note, the press finally arrived, the box is in good condition. I just got home from work so I'll let you know more in a few hours when I get a chance to open it up. I will *try* to take some photos for ya, but that all depends on whether or not I can locate the camera.....(wife likes it more than I do, I think).

L8R


----------



## CuttingEdge

billm75 said:


> My father worked for UPS for 18 years, and he simply DREADED the holiday season. Even with a helper riding along, they were working 12 - 14 hours a day, *making nearly 200 stops*.


Tell your Dad with the implementation of PAS nationwide, UPS has bumped the stop counts up 25% ...that should make his New Year a Happy One. 

Awaiting your press review.


----------



## billm75

It's unpacked, it's currently warming up to temp (never did get my temp gun ugh), and I've got some photos. Not really sure what you wanted to see of it though.

My initial impression is that it's solid and feels sturdy when opening/closing the unit. The controls are easy to read and use.

I've applied my first transfer (vinyl on 50/50) and it worked just fine. Again, I can't tell you how exact the temps are, but it worked. I'll have to dig out some other stuff to try out later on. (I'm like a kid when it comes to new toys, have to play with it at least ONCE before I eat dinner).

I do plan to leave it turned on for an hour or two so I can see how it fluctuates temps. So far, it's gone from about 373 to 379 back and forth, again according to the internal thermometer.

More later!


----------



## sunnydayz

How is the base on it, is it pretty sturdy? can you take a pic of the base? thanks


----------



## billm75

sunnydayz said:


> How is the base on it, is it pretty sturdy? can you take a pic of the base? thanks


It feels really sturdy, the base is about 4 inches narrower than the lower platen, and sits back about 4 inches from the front of the lower platen. This is the best pic I could take of the base.

I just need to figure out how to press polos with buttons, I have Lou's tee pad it, but I think I need to take lessons or something. LOL I still had a lump issue in the center of the shirt.

I did try a plastisol transfer just now. (found one laying around). Other than not having the pressure quite right, it transferred very well. 

I finally turned the press off for the time being. It held temp for over an hour within +/- 4 degrees. Not much fluctuation in my opinion.


----------



## Chani

We use a 16 x 20 teflon pad for every press. It evens out pressure all around the platten and also allows you to press items with buttons. It also seems to really get your transfer pressed into your fabric.

We have a HIX, so that might make a difference over some presses, but we've NEVER had a problem with peeling, and I think a lot of that has to do with our use of a teflon pillow.


----------



## sunnydayz

It sounds like it is working fairly decent so far. Keep us updated  I am curious because I am thinking of adding another large press to my setup and they are very expensive. Although I am going to the long beach show and am hoping to find a good deal there.


----------



## billm75

Chani said:


> We use a 16 x 20 teflon pad for every press. It evens out pressure all around the platten and also allows you to press items with buttons. It also seems to really get your transfer pressed into your fabric.
> 
> We have a HIX, so that might make a difference over some presses, but we've NEVER had a problem with peeling, and I think a lot of that has to do with our use of a teflon pillow.


 
The TeePadIt should do the job, I just never used it before today. So I tried out two toys at once. I'm sure with a little patience I'll make it work out just fine. 

I wonder if Lou offers on site support?


----------



## Artsy_Marissa

Do you have any plastisol? That would not even adhere for me. Vinyl did better but peeled. I am certain mine had a heat problem though, yours may not. Mine looked exactly like that but was a diff seller, I nearly went with sunnie but the other one was a couple bucks cheaper. If plastisol works for you i will officially be jealous


----------



## billm75

Yep, It worked fine for me. I had a slight pressure problem I think as the very top edge didn't transfer properly, but I know it's not a heat issue. 

I think plastisol is easier than even digital transfer media to apply, but that's just been MY experience. 

When I get some more plastisol transfers in, I'll press a few more shirts and let you know how they work out.


----------



## plan b

Bill,, the press looks great,, the 6 degree change isn't bad either,, if it gets to the point that it causes problems those degree swings can be recalibrated through the key pad,, just get a hold of those guy's you bought it from and they can walk you thru it.

R.


----------



## billm75

I believe my hobby press had about the same fluctuations, and it never caused any trouble. I do want to get a temp gun though, just to make sure I'm not dealing with any cold spots on the platen. Otherwise, this is a great first impression for the "cheap chinese" press.


----------



## roryrosen

looks like you found a great deal!


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

billm75 said:


> Yep, It worked fine for me. I had a slight pressure problem I think as the very top edge didn't transfer properly, but I know it's not a heat issue.
> 
> I think plastisol is easier than even digital transfer media to apply, but that's just been MY experience.
> 
> When I get some more plastisol transfers in, I'll press a few more shirts and let you know how they work out.


Check your temps as pressure has little to do with plastisol transfers...usually too much pressure.


----------



## neato

That's the press i just bought that said it wouldn't work with plastisol transfers.

I was just going to sell mine (it isn't even here yet) but let us know if you play with the plastisol a bit more. I'm curious to know if it really will work.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

neato said:


> That's the press i just bought that said it wouldn't work with plastisol transfers.
> 
> I was just going to sell mine (it isn't even here yet) but let us know if you play with the plastisol a bit more. I'm curious to know if it really will work.


Can you post a link so I can see the specifics of your press? I would like to read the info about plastisol transfers.

If a heat press cant reach 400 degrees with simple pressure and lock for 10 seconds something is wrong. Sounds like a poorly designed upper platon heating element with complete uneven across the plate temps. Sounds like the manufacturer knows its uneven as well. If it cant do plastisol it isnt going to do anything well.


----------



## AustinJeff

plan b said:


> Bill,, the press looks great,, the 6 degree change isn't bad either,, if it gets to the point that it causes problems those degree swings can be recalibrated through the key pad,, just get a hold of those guy's you bought it from and they can walk you thru it.


I would get in touch with them now and get this information. No guarantee they will be there tomorrow.

I don't understand how it is possible that a press "won't do plastisol." Heat is heat. Pressure is pressure. If these two things are consistent and adjustable, I don't see how there could be a problem.


----------



## neato

I guess this one is a bit different...

New 15x15 Heat Press for T shirts, Wholesale Pricing - eBay (item 320201942298 end time Jan-03-08 15:15:00 PST)


----------



## 2STRONG

neato said:


> I guess this one is a bit different...
> 
> New 15x15 Heat Press for T shirts, Wholesale Pricing - eBay (item 320201942298 end time Jan-03-08 15:15:00 PST)


 

WOW! it goes to 550F but wont due plastisol transfers


----------



## Mrmercedes

Thats not the same press as what Bill bought 15"T-Shirt Heat Press Screen Printing Digital New Model - eBay (item 120197117453 end time Dec-18-07 18:45:00 PST). That one seems to be a cheaper model. It only does Celsius, which you can convert to F. But who wants to do that?


----------



## txmxikn

I'm having a hard time understanding a machine won't do plastisol. If it heats up to the right temp and you can get the right pressure the machine doesn't know if it's a plastisol or inkjet trannsfer.


----------



## billm75

neato said:


> I guess this one is a bit different...
> 
> New 15x15 Heat Press for T shirts, Wholesale Pricing - eBay (item 320201942298 end time Jan-03-08 15:15:00 PST)


 
That's a similar press for sure, but I don't believe it's the same exact press.



austinjeff said:


> I would get in touch with them now and get this information. No guarantee they will be there tomorrow.


I don't think they're going anywhere anytime soon. Sunie.com looks to be in it for the long run, and there's another site that sells them, Blankshirts.com
Seiki HP3802V Digital 15x15 Clamshell - BlankShirts.com 

I contacted Blank Shirts AND Sunie about this press and asked how many issues they've had with these presses after the sale, and both said most of the problems were user error, there was an occasional dented machine or spring that had some loose, but nothing exceptionally worrisome.

I know many folks believe that you get what you pay for, and I believe that as well. If I were pressing 100 or so shirts a day, I would go for a heavier duty USA made press. Since I'm still struggling to get to 100 a month, this one is perfectly well suited to my needs. 

My cutter is chinese made, and works great, absolutely no problems that I didn't create for myself. This press has so far met my expectations and I have no reason to think it won't continue working just fine.

I think there is such a bias against the foreign made machines because there is not a single source for them. With BlankShirts.com and Sunie.com both carrying this press, I feel more comfortable with it. Just as UScutter.com carries the plotter that I purchased, I felt more comfortable going the less expensive route.


----------



## Artsy_Marissa

Oh my the one that does not do plastisol is the company I sent mine back too. That little tidbit of information was not there when I purchased. So I am wondering if i inspired it. That was my main complaint to him the platisol was not adhering.  

The ones from there are JUNK. That i can say with 100% certainty.


----------



## billm75

Alright folks, I'm completely out of plastisol transfers now. 

I had a sampler pack from Dowling and EasyPrints. I went ahead and pressed about 8 different transfers from the two companies onto this poor tshirt. Keep in mind, this shirt never did me any harm, but in the name of science, I sacrificed it!

Each and every transfer I applied went on perfectly, adhered very well to the shirt and is currently in the washing machine where it will remain for about 5 cycles. 

I can't say for certain until the washing is all done, but I think this press has passed the plastisol test. I've pressed vinyl, laser transfers and now a handful of plastisol with it. I encountered ONE problem and that was user error, not press failure.

Folks, I don't want to fully endorse this press after only having it for two days, but if it holds up through the end of this month without a glitch, I think I'll be giving it 2 thumbs up for sure.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

Well I am blown away that there is a press selling that cant do stock plastisol transfers and the manufacturer mentions it. You can forget sublimation printing and just about anything else. Stay away from that press totally.


----------



## CuttingEdge

Artsy_Marissa said:


> Oh my the one that does not do plastisol is the company I sent mine back too. That little tidbit of information was not there when I purchased. So I am wondering if i inspired it. That was my main complaint to him the platisol was not adhering.
> 
> The ones from there are JUNK. That i can say with 100% certainty.


 
One might argue that you had bad experience with their product and do not care to own one. As an owner of this same press that has given me satisfaction, would you still argue that mine too is junk?


----------



## ghambley

Any updates as to how well the heat press is working? I have been looking at the same one for some light work.


----------



## Artsy_Marissa

CuttingEdge said:


> One might argue that you had bad experience with their product and do not care to own one. As an owner of this same press that has given me satisfaction, would you still argue that mine too is junk?


yep. 

One satisfied customer and many not satisfied ='s junk IMHO. 

I believe it has been stated that there are far more unsatisfied with the Chinese presses than are satisfied. 

I would rather call them junk and have someone not buy one than sing their accolades ( in the minority) and have someone get a bad one.


----------



## billm75

Artsy_Marissa said:


> yep.
> 
> One satisfied customer and many not satisfied ='s junk IMHO.
> 
> I believe it has been stated that there are far more unsatisfied with the Chinese presses than are satisfied.
> 
> I would rather call them junk and have someone not buy one than sing their accolades ( in the minority) and have someone get a bad one.


 
Chinese presses in general, sure, there are plenty of folks dissatisfied with them. This one actually has a brand name attached to it, albeit, not a brand name like Hix, Stahls, etc. Seiki is the maker of this press, both Sunie.com and blankshirts.com carry them, support them and have stated in emails to me that the vast majority of the problems they've encountered were rectified almost immediately.

To say you'd rather call them junk than to sing their accolades because you've read enough about OTHER presses to bias your opinion, is to say back in the 70's and 80's, "I've heard enough bad about Toyota and Honda cars to not endorse them, I don't want to be the person to sing their accolades and have YOU get a bad one". I know plenty of people who swear by a brand and on that reccommendation, I've gotten the same brand only to have a terrible experience with it myself. 

Why not simply say that YOU wouldn't suggest one because YOU wouldn't buy one. I've had good experiences with mine, another member here has had good experiences with his, that's 2 positives that I can give you for this sub $300 press.

If you're on a tight budget, need a good size press, this is a safe gamble. The company will ship you parts or a replacement if you happen to get a dud. Sunie.com actually tests each press before shipping it to try to ensure you won't experience a press that's DOA.


----------



## Artsy_Marissa

billm75 said:


> Chinese presses in general, sure, there are plenty of folks dissatisfied with them. This one actually has a brand name attached to it, albeit, not a brand name like Hix, Stahls, etc. Seiki is the maker of this press, both Sunie.com and blankshirts.com carry them, support them and have stated in emails to me that the vast majority of the problems they've encountered were rectified almost immediately.
> 
> To say you'd rather call them junk than to sing their accolades because you've read enough about OTHER presses to bias your opinion, is to say back in the 70's and 80's, "I've heard enough bad about Toyota and Honda cars to not endorse them, I don't want to be the person to sing their accolades and have YOU get a bad one". I know plenty of people who swear by a brand and on that reccommendation, I've gotten the same brand only to have a terrible experience with it myself.
> 
> Why not simply say that YOU wouldn't suggest one because YOU wouldn't buy one. I've had good experiences with mine, another member here has had good experiences with his, that's 2 positives that I can give you for this sub $300 press.
> 
> If you're on a tight budget, need a good size press, this is a safe gamble. The company will ship you parts or a replacement if you happen to get a dud. Sunie.com actually tests each press before shipping it to try to ensure you won't experience a press that's DOA.


I am not referring to your press. That one is different from the one I called junk. I woudl assume the poster above has the the same press I had (the one that does not do plastisol, as said by the company, from transferssupplies or whatever) and was happy with it. After my experience and my $$ loss I will not say anything other than those are junk. I am not speaking about all chinese presses I am not that wordly  I am actually happy yours works for you! After being burnt its not a risk I am willing to take again. Wish I woudl of used that company and the cheap way was successful but it wasn't. My chinese press was Junk. Mine sold to me from Ebay, chinese, was junk. My opinion will never change 


> If you're on a tight budget, need a good size press, this is a safe gamble.


I could not disagree with this more. Easy for you to say when you got a good one. I got a bad one so I will never agree its a safe risk.


----------



## DigitalMayhem

wow... LoL


----------



## scubadog

I went in with about 11 other people on Signs 101 and bought a cheap import from a company called All American. It was a new design and they had just started importing them. They gave us a very good price, I think it was something like $230 + 40 shipping. Any way the press was very sturdy and I was very impressed at first. After using it a couple dozen times I noticed it was taking longer and longer to heat up. Finely there came a day when you could leave it turned on all day and it would not heat up. I threw it in the trash and bought a HIX HT-400D 15 × 15 for $800.00 at a show. I love it, it heats up at about 1 degree per second and I have never had a problem with it!! By the way All American no loger sell this press.


----------



## diane143

airraidapparel said:


> I had the same experience. The guy looked as if he just got back from delivering his soul to the devil (VIA second day air).


For 6 months in the summer our UPS deliveries were after 7pm. Really screws up your day when you have a PT job and hope to get stuff done on the day off. I miss my noon UPS deliveries.


----------



## majesticmind

I liked our press so much I decided to start selling them myself. No complaints. No problems.


----------



## sodrisc

billm75 said:


> Chinese presses in general, sure, there are plenty of folks dissatisfied with them. This one actually has a brand name attached to it, albeit, not a brand name like Hix, Stahls, etc. Seiki is the maker of this press, both Sunie.com and blankshirts.com carry them, support them and have stated in emails to me that the vast majority of the problems they've encountered were rectified almost immediately.
> 
> To say you'd rather call them junk than to sing their accolades because you've read enough about OTHER presses to bias your opinion, is to say back in the 70's and 80's, "I've heard enough bad about Toyota and Honda cars to not endorse them, I don't want to be the person to sing their accolades and have YOU get a bad one". I know plenty of people who swear by a brand and on that reccommendation, I've gotten the same brand only to have a terrible experience with it myself.
> 
> Why not simply say that YOU wouldn't suggest one because YOU wouldn't buy one. I've had good experiences with mine, another member here has had good experiences with his, that's 2 positives that I can give you for this sub $300 press.
> 
> If you're on a tight budget, need a good size press, this is a safe gamble. The company will ship you parts or a replacement if you happen to get a dud. Sunie.com actually tests each press before shipping it to try to ensure you won't experience a press that's DOA.


ahmen to that, im very happy with ours.


----------



## theflowerboxx

Artsy_Marissa said:


> Oh my the one that does not do plastisol is the company I sent mine back too. That little tidbit of information was not there when I purchased. So I am wondering if i inspired it. That was my main complaint to him the platisol was not adhering.
> 
> The ones from there are JUNK. That i can say with 100% certainty.


I have the exact same press you are referring to except last year's model and have had it for almost a year. I have did many plastisol transfers with that press and never had any problems with it. One job I did more then paid for the press so I can say with 100% certainty they are NOT all JUNK. 

Mine heats up just fine and stays within 2 degrees celius throughout the whole day. I've probably did around a thousand shirts with this press and the only time I ever had any problems is when I use Imprintables JUNK Spectra Cut II.


----------



## freebird1963

*why it won't do plastisol*

I hate when people just ASSUME for some stupid reason or another instead of going directly to the source for the answer I emailed the person and asked why the ad said the press could not do plastisol transfers.
Heres the response sent back

Hi, Doing a successful transfer, you need temp/pressure/time. When the 
stock transfer is printed with silk screen and plastisol, the range of 
pressure needed varies. If the manufacture use too little transfer powder 
when making the stock transfer or over cured it then it will be very hard 
to release. The user will need a machine that can generate higher 
pressure. Sometimes, when the stock transfer is made with plenty transfer 
powder on the transfer sheet and cured it just right, then it is very easy 
to release. It is very tricky. The stock transfer supposed to be cured 
around 265 F. But if it is under cured, the sheet will stick together. If 
it over cured, it won't transfer.

This machine could generate that much 
pressure. But it is very difficult or almost impossible for a female 
operator to snap it close at that pressure. For taller and stronger male, 
then it would be less of a problem. (I successfully transfered plastisol on 
this machine but my wife has never able to close the lid) I don't wish to 
mislead any buyer saying that it can do it and yet the buyer has to jimmy 
it to make it work. It is better to be honest up front. With inkjet 
printed transfer sheet, the required transfer pressure is much less and the 
sheet quality is more consistent. 

Hope my answer make sense.

Tom


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

*Re: why it won't do plastisol*



freebird1963 said:


> I hate when people just ASSUME for some stupid reason or another instead of going directly to the source for the answer I emailed the person and asked why the ad said the press could not do plastisol transfers.
> Heres the response sent back
> 
> Hi, Doing a successful transfer, you need temp/pressure/time. When the
> stock transfer is printed with silk screen and plastisol, the range of
> pressure needed varies. If the manufacture use too little transfer powder
> when making the stock transfer or over cured it then it will be very hard
> to release. The user will need a machine that can generate higher
> pressure. Sometimes, when the stock transfer is made with plenty transfer
> powder on the transfer sheet and cured it just right, then it is very easy
> to release. It is very tricky. The stock transfer supposed to be cured
> around 265 F. But if it is under cured, the sheet will stick together. If
> it over cured, it won't transfer.
> 
> This machine could generate that much
> pressure. But it is very difficult or almost impossible for a female
> operator to snap it close at that pressure. For taller and stronger male,
> then it would be less of a problem. (I successfully transfered plastisol on
> this machine but my wife has never able to close the lid) I don't wish to
> mislead any buyer saying that it can do it and yet the buyer has to jimmy
> it to make it work. It is better to be honest up front. With inkjet
> printed transfer sheet, the required transfer pressure is much less and the
> sheet quality is more consistent.
> 
> Hope my answer make sense.
> 
> Tom


Well he has his pressure somewhat confused concerning plastisol transfers. More a temp and dwell situation than a pressure issue.


----------



## DigitalMayhem

So, tom is full of it?


----------



## billm75

DigitalMayhem said:


> So, tom is full of it?


I don't think it was implied that he is full of it. I believe it was pointed out that he may have the wrong idea about using plastisol transfers. Pressure seems to be the only issue he's dealt with, while overlooking the possibility of temp or dwell times.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

Basically if you shut the press with enough resistance to lock it down you have enough pressure to press plastisol transfers. The idea that you have to have mighty strength enough to close the press and most women cant...well thats just stupid. If you cant press plastisol you cant press anything...it takes the least amount of pressure.


----------



## plan b

Well I think the stahls line is out sourced overseas, and it may just be in China, of course thats just what I heard through the grape vine, don't know for sure.
Have a good day all.

R.


----------



## charles95405

If Stahls ....and others...outsource to China, I think the difference is in the quality control since they are large enough to enforce that as well as having a company with such a reputation behind the product and available for support and warranty work..I think that is what we pay for


----------



## plan b

you betcha Charles,, thats the key, control, just because the Chinese manufacturers make the product doesn't make it junk, its just the slimey companies over there, and there is such a thing as asian standards which of course are not the same as we expect.

R.


----------



## billm75

I agree that with a press such as Stahls, you are paying for their name, reputation, warranty and quality control standards. Obviously they have to be paying more to get them made, and pass that cost along to the end user. It's how business gets done.

I really didn't start this thread with the intention of pitting American companies against Chinese companies, I was just trying to share MY experience with this particular inexpensive press. 

I always feel that you have to keep an open mind when it comes to buying something that's at first considered "off-brand" because it may just be the diamond in the rough that hasn't been discovered yet. Again, I reference Toyota, Honda, Mitsubishi, Hyundai, Nissan, and Kia. All started out as budget, cheap-o imports, but because people supported them by taking a chance on THEIR product, things got better as years wore on. Who's to say that the Seiki press I have now won't be considered one of the top brands 5 years from now? If there's enough support for this brand, they may begin instituting longer warranty periods and, of course, higher prices. 

You have to start somewhere, and this 15x15 press that cost me less than $250 delievered to my door is letting me get started on larger heat press jobs without busting my budget. It has done everything I have asked of it and it's a workhorse since I've owned it. I plan to update periodically to let you know if it's still chugging along or if it craps out on me.  It's MY way of trying to give back to the forum, which has given me immeasurable amounts of insight, knowledge and support.

:::::stepping off soapbox::::::


----------



## plan b

I agree Bill I have a chinese press that is like a timex, I take it on the road and beat the hell out of it and it keeps ticking,, need any more samples? Let me know.

R.


----------



## mrdavid

Hi Bill will I just got one will have soon as they ship win tonight on Ebay soon as I get it I will add infore here with you I think that you get what you can afford and then go with the others when you can afford it


----------



## Girlzndollz

I know a 6 year old boy who turns everything over and says "Yup, made in China. China makes the best stuff." He only thinks this because everything he loves is made over there. Hey, he's 6. But at 6, I laughed at his observation, he sees most stuff is made in China. I wonder how they actually have the people to make almost all the crap (meaning stuff, not crappy stuff) that is in the world.


PS: Good luck with your presses. Each success story helps the lower budget crowd feel more comfortable getting a leg up into a heat press. A friend has the convertable model from Ebay and she has major success. If you have all found a particular model from a particular mfg that produces a quality machine, that is something worth starting a new thread for later on, after you have your usage under your belt. Maybe call it, we can verify for this model such and such from Ebay. I think this one is called cheap ebay press, right? Well, if you found a cheap, quality ebay press, please consider sharing that as a new thread with a better name for anyone looking for a quality ebay press. best wishes.


----------



## Artsy_Marissa

theflowerboxx said:


> I have the exact same press you are referring to except last year's model and have had it for almost a year. I have did many plastisol transfers with that press and never had any problems with it. One job I did more then paid for the press so I can say with 100% certainty they are NOT all JUNK.
> 
> Mine heats up just fine and stays within 2 degrees celius throughout the whole day. I've probably did around a thousand shirts with this press and the only time I ever had any problems is when I use Imprintables JUNK Spectra Cut II.


The company now says in its advertising it does not do plastisol. Glad yours works guess i was just one of the "few" to get a piece of crap and be screwed with no way to get service or a replacement without being out more money. 

I do think its irresponsible to sing the praises of these presses when its not 100% you will get a good one or a timex or a work horse. It isn't 100% even on this forum. I hate to see someone take a risk get junk (like i did) and be out $$. I was, you weren't, whose to say where they will fall???


----------



## Artsy_Marissa

*Re: why it won't do plastisol*



freebird1963 said:


> I hate when people just ASSUME for some stupid reason or another instead of going directly to the source for the answer I emailed the person and asked why the ad said the press could not do plastisol transfers.
> Heres the response sent back
> 
> Hi, Doing a successful transfer, you need temp/pressure/time. When the
> stock transfer is printed with silk screen and plastisol, the range of
> pressure needed varies. If the manufacture use too little transfer powder
> when making the stock transfer or over cured it then it will be very hard
> to release. The user will need a machine that can generate higher
> pressure. Sometimes, when the stock transfer is made with plenty transfer
> powder on the transfer sheet and cured it just right, then it is very easy
> to release. It is very tricky. The stock transfer supposed to be cured
> around 265 F. But if it is under cured, the sheet will stick together. If
> it over cured, it won't transfer.
> 
> This machine could generate that much
> pressure. But it is very difficult or almost impossible for a female
> operator to snap it close at that pressure. For taller and stronger male,
> then it would be less of a problem. (I successfully transfered plastisol on
> this machine but my wife has never able to close the lid) I don't wish to
> mislead any buyer saying that it can do it and yet the buyer has to jimmy
> it to make it work. It is better to be honest up front. With inkjet
> printed transfer sheet, the required transfer pressure is much less and the
> sheet quality is more consistent.
> 
> Hope my answer make sense.
> 
> Tom


This was not my issue. I had the thing with so much pressure my muscle bound male friend could barely open and close it. And we got to that point slowly adding pressure trying to get the transfers (which were platisol and the rhinestone) to adhere. Same with the heat. I ruined so many things for them to do nothing. When the pressure was that high and the heat was a lot higher than recommended some of the transfer stayed on. I have seen a mighty press work and there was NO similarities in the ways they worked. Mine was faulty plain and simple. I am not alone in receiving a faulty one, not even on this forum. So its mute to challenge it. No one can guarantee which one a person woudl receive. So if i see a thread singing the praises of these ebay presses is it not my duty to share my experience? and the others who were not so lucky?


----------



## extremeapparel

I actually purchased one of the 16x20 presses from I beliec the same guy and i went and picked it up because they are about 15 miles from me, I use it as a back up because it was inexpensive and have used it for about 300 shirts so far and it has done great transfers for what it is. i also have a mighty press which is alot easier and nicer to use but the one I got from ebay was well worth the money maybe I got lucky and got a good one?


----------



## Girlzndollz

*Re: why it won't do plastisol*



Artsy_Marissa said:


> So if i see a thread singing the praises of these ebay presses is it not my duty to share my experience? and the others who were not so lucky?


 
Absolutely. If I am looking for info, I'd like to hear both sides, than decide for myself. If someone didn't share their experience, good and bad, what good is a resource like this for well rounded information. I am sure all these posts will benefit many over time.


----------



## ino

It seems that this argument is all about price vs Quality. The heat press should be the workhorse for your work and the quality of your tools will reflect the quality of your work.

The difference in the price of approx 300 usd should not break the bank. IMO I would rather pay the once only extra money for the peace of mind, with a proven known brand, than with an iffy iffy cheaper unknown brand.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

*Re: why it won't do plastisol*



Artsy_Marissa said:


> This was not my issue. I had the thing with so much pressure my muscle bound male friend could barely open and close it. And we got to that point slowly adding pressure trying to get the transfers (which were platisol and the rhinestone) to adhere. Same with the heat. I ruined so many things for them to do nothing. When the pressure was that high and the heat was a lot higher than recommended some of the transfer stayed on. I have seen a mighty press work and there was NO similarities in the ways they worked. Mine was faulty plain and simple. I am not alone in receiving a faulty one, not even on this forum. So its mute to challenge it. No one can guarantee which one a person woudl receive. So if i see a thread singing the praises of these ebay presses is it not my duty to share my experience? and the others who were not so lucky?


I still dont think pressure is the problem with this press and plastisol transers. I think the heating elements inside the uper platon arent spaced well giving uneven heating.


----------



## billm75

*Re: why it won't do plastisol*



Girlzndollz said:


> Absolutely. If I am looking for info, I'd like to hear both sides, than decide for myself. If someone didn't share their experience, good and bad, what good is a resource like this for well rounded information. I am sure all these posts will benefit many over time.


 
No, don't get me wrong, I'm not saying you shouldn't share your experience, that's what it's all about, sharing info!

I was just saying to make a blanket statement about the import/cheap presses is misleading, just as if I were to get a bad Stahl's press and then go on to say not to buy that brand because my particular experience was bad. 

If someone purchased the same Seiki heat press I purchased, and had a bad experience with it, then I would want to hear about it so I'd know what to be watching out for. But if you buy Brand X, and I buy Brand Z, it's not a fair comparison. 

By all means, if you had bad experiences with a press, post it! But try to reference the make/model or at least link to a photo if that info isn't available.


----------



## DigitalMayhem

just as there are entire industrial areas in china devoted to making knockoffs, and cheap crap, there are areas with good people working hard to create a quality product. China is the largest growing economy in the world, growing 3 times as fast as we are.


----------



## Artsy_Marissa

*Re: why it won't do plastisol*



MotoskinGraphix said:


> I still dont think pressure is the problem with this press and plastisol transers. I think the heating elements inside the uper platon arent spaced well giving uneven heating.



I agree with you here. I def. had a heat problem. That whole plastisol explanation did not apply to my situation!


----------



## dagoslow

plan b said:


> you betcha Charles,, thats the key, control, just because the Chinese manufacturers make the product doesn't make it junk, its just the slimey companies over there, and there is such a thing as asian standards which of course are not the same as we expect.
> 
> R.


 Just don't scrape the painted parts off with your teeth....I have tried this and had to spit it out due to excessive lead....and burnt my mouth to boot.


----------



## ino

Hey Dagoslow, You,re not supposed to eatee the thing you,re only supposed to heatee with that contraption, I think, but then again I might be wrong.


----------



## Girlzndollz

*Re: why it won't do plastisol*



billm75 said:


> No, don't get me wrong, I'm not saying you shouldn't share your experience, that's what it's all about, sharing info!
> 
> I was just saying to make a blanket statement about the import/cheap presses is misleading, just as if I were to get a bad Stahl's press and then go on to say not to buy that brand because my particular experience was bad.
> 
> If someone purchased the same Seiki heat press I purchased, and had a bad experience with it, then I would want to hear about it so I'd know what to be watching out for. But if you buy Brand X, and I buy Brand Z, it's not a fair comparison.
> 
> By all means, if you had bad experiences with a press, post it! But try to reference the make/model or at least link to a photo if that info isn't available.


 
And you, too, Bill, I eagerly read your posts on your ebay press. That's why I am hoping if yours works out for you, you start a thread with the model saying so, and if others get the same exact one, you guys could be like a test group for others who would like to start with a press in that budget.

I'm hoping everyone posts their experiences here, good and bad. I am just beginning to start feeling better about those presses after reading your posts, but, I would ONLY be interested in the model you bought. 

It would be great to know what model Marissa had (if she had that info) to know what someone got beat on. PS: Sorry to you, Marrisa, too, because that does stink, alot.


----------



## billm75

It's a shame when you buy something thinking you're getting a deal and then it turns out to be a hunk of junk. I went into this armed with a "little" knowledge and only after contacting 2 companies that sold this particular press. I did some research.

I think that's a big part of the problem too. So many of us will jump at a deal without doing the legwork to see if it's really a good deal at all. It took me about 10 minutes to write to both companies and I got an answer within hours. My cost? Zero.


----------



## Girlzndollz

It's all a matter of how much risk one is comfortable with, and if one is a researcher or now. My one friend, just dives into action. I'm a reader and she's a do'er. I'm a drag to her b/c I move too slow, and she scares the heck out of me, just jumping right into it - haha.

For as many people you have, could be as many reasons you have for one choosing one press over another.

Posting results is the most helpful thing people do here. It's wonderful to have everyone's experiences to learn from and help weigh the choices.


----------



## Girlzndollz

PS: Ya know, I buy on Ebay, and each time I do, I realize I am not buying from a store where as if it's broken in the box or just plain junk, I can return it. I pray the item is what it is supposed to be, and am relieved when it is. Not always the case with eBay. I was under the impression most people felt this way, so, any time it's Ebay, it could be a crapshoot, ya know?

There's the old saying that goes, if it's too good to be true, it probably is....and sometimes, you can dodge this, and find a good deal that works out, who doesn't love that??


----------



## majesticmind

So I am wondering what do you guys want to pay for a heat press? T-shirt? mugs? Plates? caps? I have literally a noname of all of these and never had a problem. work horses! everyday printing. 1year on all parts like most companies. if one of the attachments was to have stopped working for some reason they would have just replaced for free no questions asked.


----------



## charles95405

Dan no one has said ALL ebay/chinese presses are bad....just that it SEEMS a majority of users have had some problems..like anything else....you pay your money and take a chance - whether chinese/ebay or from US vendor... I do know that after 4 years I got my heating element replaced...no charge.. I am not sure that will be possible with a 'no name' brand


----------



## Artsy_Marissa

*Re: why it won't do plastisol*



Girlzndollz said:


> And you, too, Bill, I eagerly read your posts on your ebay press. That's why I am hoping if yours works out for you, you start a thread with the model saying so, and if others get the same exact one, you guys could be like a test group for others who would like to start with a press in that budget.
> 
> I'm hoping everyone posts their experiences here, good and bad. I am just beginning to start feeling better about those presses after reading your posts, but, I would ONLY be interested in the model you bought.
> 
> It would be great to know what model Marissa had (if she had that info) to know what someone got beat on. PS: Sorry to you, Marrisa, too, because that does stink, alot.


I had the press that was linked from ebay the one that says in the description it does not do plastisol. tranfersupplies or somethign like that. Apparently someone here received one that is a work horse and worked wonderfully. so i guess its a crap shoot a roll of the dice you may get a good one or a bad one. Getting a bad one is less of a big deal if you live near the supplier but I was out $60 shipping mine back. I really didn't argue because it was ebay and I just wanted a refund of as much as I could get. Had i found this forum before getting a press i woudl not of even gambled.


----------



## majesticmind

*Re: why it won't do plastisol*

So i am just back from the imprint canada show in Toronto. I got top see a lot of heat presses for the first time. chiness seemed to work just fine for a fraction of the price.


----------



## charles95405

As big as imprint Canada is, I would not expect them to bring any press that did not work! No one has said...at least not me...that ALL chinese presses are bad...just that the after sales report/warranty/parts can often be a problem..


----------



## cutvinylimprint

BRAND NEW 15X15 T-SHIRT HEAT PRESS MACHINE SCREEN PRINT - eBay (item 110211159808 end time Jan-15-08 15:00:00 PST)

This is the one I have but mine has a dial for the timer. I got mine as a scratch and dent the timer was broken but it works great!!!!! I have only done a total of about 50 or so garments including t-shirts, crew, hoodies, and zip up hoods. with no ploblems except for the paper I used at fist SUCKED!!!! Now I am using Jet-Pro SS with flawless results!!!

Oh yeah I got mine for $19.99 plus $99.00 shipping!!!

Just throwing my results in!!!

Scott.


----------



## dagoslow

Thanks Ino, being a newbee, I eventually found this out thru tried&true trial and error


----------



## bbode

Bill,

I'm glad you had good luck with yours. I did the same thing as you, and bought a no name heat press on Ebay against the advice of everyone in order to save a few bucks.

To my dismay, they were right. I've had the heat press less than 48 hours now, within the first 24 hours the mechanical arm has broken. It locks up when I try and unclamp it. It would be impossible to use in any time of production environment.

Secondly, the internal electrical components must have broken off in transit to my house.

I'm hoping to get a full refund, we'll see what happens.

I've attached two pictures of the one I got. 

Bryan


----------



## deniseg

I bought 1 from e-bay also so although its not bad i am finding to hard to close and open. going to invest in another 1 after reading the post on "what do u need" from a press i am hopeing to get a 
HOTRONIX Auto Clam 16/16 probly from usa as even with the vat they r so much cheaper then from GB.Had a reply from 1 company(Pro-world) just waiting on hearing from Alpha suplys about cost of shipping to Isle of Man so will let you know, hope I have a good 1 this time what do u think?


----------



## freebird1963

while the pics are nice got a company name ?
[
quote=bbode;218849]Bill,

I'm glad you had good luck with yours. I did the same thing as you, and bought a no name heat press on Ebay against the advice of everyone in order to save a few bucks.

To my dismay, they were right. I've had the heat press less than 48 hours now, within the first 24 hours the mechanical arm has broken. It locks up when I try and unclamp it. It would be impossible to use in any time of production environment.

Secondly, the internal electrical components must have broken off in transit to my house.

I'm hoping to get a full refund, we'll see what happens.

I've attached two pictures of the one I got. 

Bryan[/quote]


----------



## billm75

My press is a Seiki brand, sold by Sunie.com and blankshirts.com 

I'm sorry that people have had bad experiences with other cheap presses, but this one in particular has been great for me. I do plan to give a regular update on how the press operates as it ages, so hopefully if it is a good press down the stretch, folks will have a viable inexpensive option, rather than any ol' cheapie that shows up on ebay.


----------



## Girlzndollz

Thanks, Bill.


----------



## Ausji

I contacted transfersupplier and asked this question on 123007

question:

Do you know why this machine will not work for stock tansfers , it seems to meet the heat requirment? Do you know if their are people using this machine for such transfers anyway?

Reply:

Hi

You need a precision heat press like Geo Knight or Stahls to do it. Non of the cheap heat press will do the work.

Eric


I was very shocked told me this. Needless to say I did nt buy one.


----------



## deniseg

lol thats wrong i am sure i have a cheap 1 from e-bay and although its not good (handle hard to open and shut etc) it has turned out some nice t/p on Tees and bags not that i would advice anyone to buy 1


----------



## Susie

Hi all,

I've got a cheap press coming too. For a hundred bucks, I thought what the heck - it's worth a try.

I guess it kind of irks me how (unnecessarily) expensive name-brand heat presses are. I hope these Chinese presses drive the market down. Maybe they will produce some good presses soon. 

I mean, I can buy a digital top of the line oven for my home for less than the average 15 x 15 heat press !!!!! No-one in this world can tell me that a simple heat press (that's what it is) has more to it than the average home oven. Or a dryer, for example. I've had the same clothes dryer for 25 years! Cost=way less than the average little press!!! I can buy a whole damn computer for less than a simple heat press. Don't tell me a heat press has more to it than a PC?
A heat press is just a big flat iron. It should cost what a big flat iron should cost.

I think we're being held up by the big heat press companies. Time to get real.

I'll let you know how it goes with the press. Hopefully I won't have to eat my words ;-) I just wanted to take a gamble and kick the big guys in the butt for once. Otherwise, I guess they'll just get to kick my butt (again, sigh). 

Susie, out.


----------



## billm75

Can you post a pic of the press you bought? It helps everyone to know what's being used, and what's already been proven to be worthless. 

Good luck with your press! Post your results when you get it.


----------



## majesticmind

Susie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've got a cheap press coming too. For a hundred bucks, I thought what the heck - it's worth a try.
> 
> I guess it kind of irks me how (unnecessarily) expensive name-brand heat presses are. I hope these Chinese presses drive the market down. Maybe they will produce some good presses soon.
> 
> I mean, I can buy a digital top of the line oven for my home for less than the average 15 x 15 heat press !!!!! No-one in this world can tell me that a simple heat press (that's what it is) has more to it than the average home oven. Or a dryer, for example. I've had the same clothes dryer for 25 years! Cost=way less than the average little press!!! I can buy a whole damn computer for less than a simple heat press. Don't tell me a heat press has more to it than a PC?
> A heat press is just a big flat iron. It should cost what a big flat iron should cost.
> 
> I think we're being held up by the big heat press companies. Time to get real.
> 
> I'll let you know how it goes with the press. Hopefully I won't have to eat my words ;-) I just wanted to take a gamble and kick the big guys in the butt for once. Otherwise, I guess they'll just get to kick my butt (again, sigh).
> 
> Susie, out.


Same guts diferent cover. just like the kornit i saw for $90000, and the same printer with a diferent case. Exact same specs and guts $10800. so whats that $80000 extra cause its american big name. And for $10800 they will throw in the software for free. even at $90000 kornit still makes you pay extra for add ons.


----------



## thebuttonguy

I will continue to watch this thread with great interest!


----------



## JeridHill

Susie said:


> I hope these Chinese presses drive the market down. Maybe they will produce some good presses soon.


I highly doubt heat presses from China will drive down prices on American Made heat presses. The price structures were in place well before Chinese brands started to flood the market.

With prices and distributors established, lowering prices to compete with other products would only cause dealers to walk away. And manufacturers can't afford to bite the hand that feeds them.

Of course, that doesn't mean a newer company can't come out and have lower prices, but established ones in the industry most likely don't even look at the chinese versions.

It's a nice thought though.....



> No-one in this world can tell me that a simple heat press (that's what it is) has more to it than the average home oven. Or a dryer, for example. I've had the same clothes dryer for 25 years! Cost=way less than the average little press!!! I can buy a whole damn computer for less than a simple heat press. Don't tell me a heat press has more to it than a PC?


Susie, you are completely missing the point here. It's called supply and demand. You don't know what goes into the production of a machine like this. You are falling into the same trap so many people do, why are you selling something for so much when you paid so little for the materials, etc etc. It is irrelevant.

In this industry, it is very easy to buy a $1-$2 tshirt, embellish it and sell it for $20 or even more. Wow, what a mark up!!! Oh wait, you are paying for your time, your ideas, your expenses, your profit, your everything else you can think of. If you had $2 in a shirt and sold it for $20, that's a 10x's mark up. This is no different, but I can guarantee you the markup isn't 10x. There is more in a press than you think, but there is something else I already mentioned that factors in, you have to pay dealers or they won't want to carry the product. Dealers are what help the overall sale of the machines.

I know because I've been setting up dealers for some of our products. It's a pain. I have struggled to keep my pricing down and still have room to pay dealers. It can be done by someone like me because I don't have an industry presence like some of these larger companies. But in the end, if my mark up isn't large enough, I'll be out of business. You don't know what someone's overhead is, so to simply say someone is ripping you off because they paid xx amount for materials and are selling it for xx only shows a lack of understanding of how simple economics work.

I am not attacking you in any way, this is more of a generalized statement for any who feels this way to look at it from a different angle. Even look at it as if you were selling your product. I've seen so many people start businesses, lower their prices and eventually go out of business because they couldn't generate the revenue they needed to keep going. I would rather a quality company charge what they feel they need to keep going, simply to insure their existence in the future. After all, this is survival of the fittest.


----------



## CuttingEdge

Jerid, having read your post I'm sure you make a very good salesman and I wish you success. However I'm more inclined to agree with Susie's point of view with regard to a nationally branded heat press price structure.


----------



## JeridHill

CuttingEdge said:


> Jerid, having read your post I'm sure you make a very good salesman and I wish you success. However I'm more inclined to agree with Susie's point of view with regard to a nationally branded heat press price structure.


I understand your desire to have a better priced heat press etc. All I'm saying is, from a manufacturer/distributor end, you have to look at it different. If you don't, you will not be around for long to continue selling low priced presses.

Several years ago, I wanted to do what most of you are talking about. I offered some good quality products and practically made nothing per sale. But I was helping out the educational industry. Needless to say, without making much of anything, that business closed within a few short months. It is great, touchy feely when trying to lower costs to help end users, but in the end, I wasn't around long to continue to help them out.

The products we have now are lower priced than most because I felt competitive products were too high in price. But I refuse to lower my prices more just so I hope to make everyone happy. The reality is, there are business expenses. When I had first started screen printing, I would buy $100 pressure washers. After I went through a couple, I invested over $1,000 in a high quality electric pressure washer. Guess what, I NEVER had a problem with it. I knew what I was buying and I wrote it off as an expense. The time I saved was invaluable to me.

The American market has an established pricing structure. Like I said, I highly doubt they will change their pricing structure. Now I have looked at importing presses. The ones I've been looking at seem to be very sturdy presses. But I won't do anything and release it to the public unless I know for sure it's good quality. But I would have more room to work with since I wouldn't manufacture the press.

Oh yea, another expense is insurance, etc. When someone in America doesn't like a product, they like to sue.


----------



## scubadog

Susie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've got a cheap press coming too. For a hundred bucks, I thought what the heck - it's worth a try.
> 
> I guess it kind of irks me how (unnecessarily) expensive name-brand heat presses are. I hope these Chinese presses drive the market down. Maybe they will produce some good presses soon.
> 
> I mean, I can buy a digital top of the line oven for my home for less than the average 15 x 15 heat press !!!!! No-one in this world can tell me that a simple heat press (that's what it is) has more to it than the average home oven. Or a dryer, for example. I've had the same clothes dryer for 25 years! Cost=way less than the average little press!!! I can buy a whole damn computer for less than a simple heat press. Don't tell me a heat press has more to it than a PC?
> A heat press is just a big flat iron. It should cost what a big flat iron should cost.
> 
> I think we're being held up by the big heat press companies. Time to get real.
> 
> I'll let you know how it goes with the press. Hopefully I won't have to eat my words ;-) I just wanted to take a gamble and kick the big guys in the butt for once. Otherwise, I guess they'll just get to kick my butt (again, sigh).
> 
> Susie, out.


Do you really think you are comparing apples to apples? How many home ovens and how many computers do you think are produced in a year? Do you think there are that many heat press manufactured each year? If there where every house in the US would have one. Is that what you want everyone to own a heat press? Not much need for you then huh. Any one knows that the more you produce the less it costs. Also I doubt that the Chinese worker is making a 1/10 of the wages you make in a day. Good luck with your import. I buy American when I can. Maybe you can press some shirt and sell then back to the Chinese. But I doubt that because they can manufacture and sell your shirts for 1/3 of what you can!


----------



## billm75

scubadog said:


> Do you really think you are comparing apples to apples? How many home ovens and how many computers do you think are produced in a year? Do you think there are that many heat press manufactured each year? If there where every house in the US would have one. Is that what you want everyone to own a heat press? Not much need for you then huh. Any one knows that the more you produce the less it costs. Also I doubt that the Chinese worker is making a 1/10 of the wages you make in a day. Good luck with your import. I buy American when I can. Maybe you can press some shirt and sell then back to the Chinese. But I doubt that because they can manufacture and sell your shirts for 1/3 of what you can!


I wouldn't take this to heart, none of what's posted in this thread is personal. 

I think all that is being said is that once a few imported brands catch on and provide a reliable, more affordable alternative, we should be able to get the price down on the American made equipment. I mean, it worked with cars didn't it? 

I'm certainly all for buying American, but, I'm also for being able to afford what I want to buy and have a quality product for that money. This too is part of the American way of doing business. Prices will remain high as long as the market will support those high prices. When a less costly alternative presents itself, then American prices will come down to compete.

For as long as they've been manufacturing these heat presses, it would seem to ME that the price should be able to come down a little. It can't still cost the same to manufacture that press today as it did 10 years ago. 

I agree that the American made presses are going to be a better overall quality and in the longer run, most likely a better value. BUT...if I can get a 15x15 heat press for under $250, and it works fine for a year or two, that gives me the money to invest in other things I need for my business until the profits become steady and I am able to drop $1200 for the press with the lifetime warranty. At this rate, however, I can go through 4 cheap presses in 6 - 8 years time before I spend as much as buying 1 USA press that will last at least that long.

Not everyone has a few thousand in the bank to invest in their businesses from the start, and this is an affordable alternative to waiting a few more years to get going. How many businesses (not just apparel) have been started on less than $2000? Quite a few. And many of them succeeded despite not having invested more at the beginning. I know a man who started his own RV repair business for less than $2500, he struggled, had to put tools and parts on credit from time to time, and never bought the most expensive (read: BEST) tools until the profits from the business allowed him to do so.

He's been in business now for over 10 years and is making a VERY nice living.


----------



## Buechee

Now I can say I did not read every post here. But I can also say, DON'T BUY A CHEAP PRESS! You get what you pay for.


----------



## Ausji

Personally I would like to see a side by side demo. Does anyone have both types and stock transfers to test? 

ps. Can we see any pics of finished goods yet.


----------



## mrdavid

I have name brand.. and just order one from Sunie will have at end of the week I will do the test with costom made as will stock transfers that you buy and if any one has Vinyl they can send I will do that to


----------



## Ausji

Thanks MrDavid this should either put this post to rest or send it into over drive.


----------



## mrdavid

I think it will be over drive but I just hope that people will understand why others take A chance when I got started it cost me $1500 and yes I did make back my money so now I thought that I would go and do this to help people that dont have that kind of money to get started and I will be very honest becouse I have nothing to lose


----------



## amv101

majesticmind said:


> Same guts diferent cover. just like the kornit i saw for $90000, and the same printer with a diferent case. Exact same specs and guts $10800. so whats that $80000 extra cause its american big name. And for $10800 they will throw in the software for free. even at $90000 kornit still makes you pay extra for add ons.


Actually the $90k Kornit is not the same guts as a $10k DTG printer. Most sub $20k DTG printers are pretty much Epson printers that are hacked. Kornit is built from the ground up. The print heads alone cost $25k. Definately not the same specs either. Kornit pre-treats your garment, inside the machine. It also prints while the pretreatment is wet. And another thing, Kornit is NOT "American Big Name". They are made in Israel. Same place where they make the Desert Eagle and Uzi. And lots of Bibles lol. Kornit is an industrial machine, hence the price. Cafe Press has like 10 of them. I have seen automatic silk screen machines that costs $120k. And the dont come with anything.

Most companies that offer lifetime warranty make up for the service somewhere in the price. You pay a couple extra bucks for the peace of mind. Not to mention quality of materials.

One reason heat presses are expensive, as well as other industrial machines, is they are used to generate revenue, so the companies can keep the prices up. Supply and Demand.


----------



## The Sandbox

I think this all comes down to personal choices. I think most folks, if financially in the position, would buy a name brand, lifetime warranty heat press. But not everyone is financially in that position. I was not.

One year ago next month, I purchased a no brand, Chinese made heat press on ebay. I was starting a new online business selling infant onesies and toddler tees. I had no idea what sort of success (or failure) I would have and thus, I went with the cheap press.

The results--mixed.

Pros--I have pressed well over 3000 items with no serious issue with the press. I spent less than $300, and it's still going strong.

Con--The electrical plug over heated, and melted the plastic connector casing. The company sent me a replacement and I made the repairs. The press arm is starting the warp a bit, but as of yet, this is not an issue.

So, is the press a real value or a piece of junk? I think it depends on your personal outlook. I didn't see replacing the casing as a problem, but others might see this as a real issue.

I don't see the warping as a big deal, but others might.

What is important to me, though, is that my little cheapo press turned out shirt after shirt, allowed my nonexistent business to grow to where now, I am in a better position to decide what sort of press I will buy when (and if) I need to replace my current press.

No blanket statements from this kid, but I thought I'd offer my 2 cents.


----------



## Artsy_Marissa

> I think most folks, if financially in the position, would buy a name brand, lifetime warranty heat press. But not everyone is financially in that position. I was not.


I actually think this is the main reason NOT to buy an Ebay press. You can be out money. Enough money to have went with the brand name in the first place. 

I sent my bum press back was out $100 shipping back is very expensive and they do not refund that. Now i sit in wait to get my mighty press. My entire house has been sick so we have been out of commission but i need to re-raise that money to get my press. Had i not ordered off of ebay I would be a pressing fool by now. Not at square one raising more money... When its all said and done i will have spent enough to get a name brand 15X15. But because i took a gamble, I need to do a few more orders using a friends equipment before i can get my own. Which stinks!!


----------



## JimmieD

Hi....I'm new to these forums and have been following this discussion with great interest. I'm a hobbiest with no hands-on experience with "name brand" presses. But I've made a lot of t-shirts using all types of materials from hand painting to vinyl transfers. Anyway, after seeing the prices of the "knock-off" presses on EBay, I decided I could finally own an "actual" press and not rely on my hand iron or taking my designs to a shirt shop to have them pressed.

I have to confess that coming from an engineering background I was biased against the "name brand" presses due to the high prices they demanded for what is a relatively simple technology. Granted that development costs have to be recouped and the demand for these products is not great enough to benefit greatly from economy of scale. 

In checking out the EBay knockoffs, one can quickly conclude that the outward mechanics of the clamshell type presses are reverse engineered from the "name brand" models. Or...they may in fact be the actual design manufactured at the same facilities as the "name brand" models. I would guess the former as most of the EBay ads indicate that the model has been improved from a previous model offered. The inward mechanics simply consists of a power supply, a heating element and a thermostat. A cheap power supply would really be the only thing in that system that could lower manufacturing costs.

Anyway...I patiently bid on several of these until I won one at under $200 with shipping.

Here is the link to the one I purchased:
15 x 15 Digital Heat Press Sublimation T-Shirt Press B - eBay (item 160198313657 end time Jan-15-08 19:02:34 PST)

It arrived this week and I have tested it with a number of materials and at different temperature settings. I also used my laser temp meter and found it to be accurate within plus or minus 3 degrees F across the receiver. That did not surprise me because again...this is simple technology and the ability to regulate temp accurately across a metal receiver is both easy and in recent years inexpensive.

I have a colleague who is going to lend me some equipment to measure pressure and I will report those findings as soon as I have the data.

Anyway...I hope a newbie's findings are in some way of value to this community and for those looking to make this same decision. I suspect if I made my main living from t-shirt work I'd purchase something else. But as someone who makes a little money on the side creating custom tees I'm happy with this purchase that does the job and saves me valuable time.

JimmieD


----------



## billm75

Jimmie, that's an excellent post and very well thought out. I'm am very glad your inexpensive press is working out good for you.

Again, the issue here is not that you should CHOOSE a cheapie over a name brand, but whether you can find a cheapie that will get you by or get you started so that you can invest the remaining $600+ into other things that will help get your business going sooner.

If money is not the issue, I would have purchased a Stahl's press, no question. However mone WAS the issue, so I went cheap, and so far, I can't complain.


----------



## plan b

I like having a Chinese press they are a lot lighter than my hotronics and allows me to take it on the road without busting a gut, mine works great and lost count of presses a long time ago, it just keeps going like a cheap timex and I have just beat the h**l out of it.

R.


----------



## plan b

Whoops I posted almost the same thing a while ago,, Its got to be the MAD COW setting in duh


----------



## chrisf116

billm75 thank you so much for this thread! i have been contimplating a cheap chinese press off ebay for probably 6 months. i was outbid in the final seconds for one last night, which someone else posted the same one in this thread and said theirs was broken.

i like to hear stories like yours, because so far 90% of ppl have told me not to buy one. but i am in your same boat! trying to start a business with low funds, so why not take a chance? its buy one now, or save money for a year and wait to start my business! ill take a chance 

i think i am going to buy the same press you got! thanks again!


----------



## billm75

I would personally recommend the Seiki press by Sunie.com or Blankshirts.com, the others I have NO experience with.  

Good luck and let us know what happens!


----------



## chrisf116

im looking at this one:

15"T-Shirt Heat Press Screen Printing Digital New Model - eBay (item 120204514341 end time Jan-24-08 18:45:00 PST)


----------



## mrdavid

will I get mine tomorrow and cant what to use it will be testing it with name brand with stock transfer as will as custom ones that I make.. Bill do you have any pics of shirts that you have done


----------



## scubadog

I just got this in an email today.


John Smith started the day early having set his 
alarm clock​ 
(MADE IN JAPAN) for 6am.​ 
While his coffeepot​ 
(MADE IN CHINA)​ 
was perking, he shaved with his​ 
electric razor​ 
(MADE IN HONG KONG). ​ 

He put on a​ 
dress shirt​ 
(MADE IN SRI LANKA), ​ 


designer jeans​ 
(MADE IN SINGAPORE)​ 
and​ 
tennis shoes​ 
(MADE IN KOREA)​ 
After cooking his breakfast in his new​ 
electric skillet​ 
(MADE IN INDIA) ​ 


he sat down with his​ 
calculator​ 
(MADE IN MEXICO)​ 
to see how much he could spend today. After setting his​ 
watch​ 
(MADE IN TAIWAN) ​ 

to the radio​ 
(MADE IN INDIA) ​ 
he got in his car​ 
(MADE IN GERMANY) 

filled it with GAS​ 
(from Saudi Arabia) ​ 
and continued his search​ 

for a good paying AMERICAN JOB.​ 
At the end​ 
of yet another discouraging​ 
and fruitless day​ 

checking his​ 
Computer​ 
(Made In Malaysia),​ 
Joe decided to relax for a while.​ 
He put on his sandals​ 

(MADE IN BRAZIL) ​ 

poured himself a glass of​ 
wine​ 
(MADE IN FRANCE) ​ 

and turned on his​ 
TV​ 
(MADE IN INDONESIA), ​ 
and then wondered​ 
why he can't find​ 
a good paying job​ 
in AMERICA 


Just some food for thought. I try to buy American when I can. Sometime it is hard. But I do believe that Made in America is better.​


----------



## chrisf116

lol ......


----------



## ino

I do hope he had his breakfast with some made in USA CORN FLAKES or does that also come from China like his pet food?


----------



## JeridHill

scubadog said:


> Just some food for thought. I try to buy American when I can. Sometime it is hard. But I do believe that Made in America is better.


The biggest difference about this is, when an American company outsources overseas, they have a different standard that have to adhere to. When it is made by someone overseas, sold by someone overseas and imported to the U.S. you don't know what the quality is like.

That of course doesn't mean everything made overseas is junk, just that not all the companies necessarily care if their products are of a higher quality.


----------



## indy99

ino said:


> I do hope he had his breakfast with some made in USA CORN FLAKES or does that also come from China like his pet food?


Here's what is bad. I was in the hospital last week and had a stent put in. I'm reading the label on the apple juice from GFS(Gordon Food Service) and it says..... concentrate from China. 

The U.S has the best apples in the world and they are getting the concentrate from China. Now *thats* a shame.


----------



## mrdavid

like I said on anther post that Corporation send there work to third world countries where they pay $0.10 on the dollar so when we talk about losing jobs here becouse we dont buy American even when you do if you read the labels you will find that it has parts from other countries or is made there Corporation are here to make money and dont care where it is made they just want the money and dont care what happins here in the USA and are Government has to take some of the blame when they open trade market and let them trade it is cheaper to ship to the USA then it is for USA to ship there why is this I feel it should cost the same and untel this Happens fair trade you will see jods and other Countries probucts here


just my two cents


----------



## JeridHill

mrdavid said:


> like I said on anther post that Corporation send there work to third world countries where they pay $0.10 on the dollar so when we talk about losing jobs here becouse we dont buy American even when you do if you read the labels you will find that it has parts from other countries or is made there Corporation are here to make money and dont care where it is made they just want the money and dont care what happins here in the USA and are Government has to take some of the blame when they open trade market and let them trade it is cheaper to ship to the USA then it is for USA to ship there why is this I feel it should cost the same and untel this Happens fair trade you will see jods and other Countries probucts here
> 
> 
> just my two cents


¡¡¡p1ɹoʍ uʍop ǝpısdn uɐ uı buıʌı1 ʇnoqɐ ʞ1ɐʇ .ʍou sı ʇı ʇɐɥʍ uɐɥʇ ɹǝɥbıɥ ʎ1ǝɯǝɹʇxǝ ǝq p1noʍ buıɥʇʎɹǝʌǝ uo sǝɔıɹd ǝɥʇ ʇǝq ı 'buıɥʇʎuɐ pǝɔɹnosʇno ɹǝʌǝu ǝʍ ɟı ʇnq 'ǝǝɹbɐ ı


----------



## JimmieD

JeridHill said:


> ¡¡¡p1ɹoʍ uʍop ǝpısdn uɐ uı buıʌı1 ʇnoqɐ ʞ1ɐʇ .ʍou sı ʇı ʇɐɥʍ uɐɥʇ ɹǝɥbıɥ ʎ1ǝɯǝɹʇxǝ ǝq p1noʍ buıɥʇʎɹǝʌǝ uo sǝɔıɹd ǝɥʇ ʇǝq ı 'buıɥʇʎuɐ pǝɔɹnosʇno ɹǝʌǝu ǝʍ ɟı ʇnq 'ǝǝɹbɐ ı


ʎ1ʇɔɐxǝ  
JimmieD
Premedium Design


----------



## deniseg

*cough* do i get a mirror or stand on my head to read


----------



## plan b

Here is the thing, I have a buddy that deals in pool tables mostly all built in China, these are US companys that ship the lumber from here to China, have them made and shipped back here for a ton less than it can be made here, its a shame but true.

R


----------



## majesticmind

Its cause here in North america we can work for $35 an hour in a factory with full benefits a pension etc... live in a beautiful house, drive a new car, eat at restaurants etc.... and still whine and go on strike cause we want more....and then wonder why big companies are laying people off and outsourcing their work..duh We are an ungrateful bunch... always looking at what the other guy has-never satisfied....well thats my rant
sorry for the hijack!


----------



## billm75

BaySickClothing said:


> im looking at this one:
> 
> 15"T-Shirt Heat Press Screen Printing Digital New Model - eBay (item 120204514341 end time Jan-24-08 18:45:00 PST)


 
The same press I got. Good luck, I hope it works as well for you as it did for me!

Regarding pics: Just some simple 1 color vinyl presses really. I did a few stock transfers on a scrap shirt, and then threw it away after seeing that it worked out. LOL

If you wanna see some of the shirts I've done, I'll try to get them posted here later on.


----------



## amv101

Well most of us were too young or not even born yet, such as myself, but I brought up the outsourcing issues in a discussion with my mom.. lets just say she witnessed the B/W TV come out ... anyways... During her factory work timeperiod, she mentioned America was going to start producing equipment and materials overseas to help with the slowing economy. It was actually a whole campaign, because in those days, it was actually a marketing tool to place "Made in America" on your products. So the country had to find a way to allow the American consumers to support the overseas made products. The point was to bring the cost of consumer goods down, so more people can have access to the same goods, at cheaper prices.

Well a good 60 years later or so, the prices are still the same, actually higher, due to inflation, and they make or produce them for about 1/8 the costs. Lets take Levis for example. The good 'ol American jean. Well now they are made in Indonesia, or Malaysia... and still costs $45-$60. To me its almost an insult. The only people that get the benifit are the shareholders of these big companies. Workers make the same. I guarantee the people in the factories make peanuts.

I dont mind outsourcing goods at all, just make sure, we the consumers, can benifit from it. Levis set an example by making quality products, obtained loyal customers who made them 100s of millions, then switched production in the background while still charging the same. To me its like fraud.

Chinas RMB (currency) is 8-1 to US$. So when we buy a heat press for $300, they make $2400. Greed is greed. There should be a law governing what people can charge for products/services, based on quality and materials. Its not fair to the consumer because we go off the websites with empty promises and of course they all say "Made with the best materials, strong, superior, blah blah). While the consumer is sitting there with a crappy machine, the workers get paid peanuts and the shareholders are trying to decide what color to paint the Benz.


----------



## mrdavid

Hi Bill, My Sunie press came in and it is great. I have played with it and it works just as good as my name brand one. The shipping is very nice, when I got home I seen big hole and some ripes in the box and said to my self, well here I go, but when open seen how the styrofoam was all around it and did not have any marks on it. Now I dont use as much pressure as I did with the other. Please note the name brand is 9x12 so I think that has some thing to do with it.

I will post some pics I did on tees-shirts, plus just got job for 70 shirts and working on anther 300 shirts, so I will keep posting to let people know how the press is working out


----------



## billm75

David, I had the same 9x12 press to start with. I noticed that I didn't have as hard a time shutting the press to get the right pressure with the larger press, but I attributed that to the lever action in the big press as opposed to the straight down pressure of my 9x12 swingaway.

I'm glad yours is working right out of the box. I hope it continues to do so! Enjoy!


----------



## badalou

indy99 said:


> Here's what is bad. I was in the hospital last week and had a stent put in. I'm reading the label on the apple juice from GFS(Gordon Food Service) and it says..... concentrate from China.
> 
> The U.S has the best apples in the world and they are getting the concentrate from China. Now *thats* a shame.


welcome to the stent club.. I have had mine 3 years now..


----------



## thrivers

mrdavid said:


> Hi Bill, My Sunie press came in and it is great. I have played with it and it works just as good as my name brand one. The shipping is very nice, when I got home I seen big hole and some ripes in the box and said to my self, well here I go, but when open seen how the styrofoam was all around it and did not have any marks on it. Now I dont use as much pressure as I did with the other. Please note the name brand is 9x12 so I think that has some thing to do with it.
> 
> I will post some pics I did on tees-shirts, plus just got job for 70 shirts and working on anther 300 shirts, so I will keep posting to let people know how the press is working out


I bought my mug press at sunie since 2007, and it's still doing good.I think I made almost a 100 mugs already (I print only for a taekwondo gym where I work).

Thanks!

edwin g.
burbank,ca


----------



## diane143

majesticmind said:


> Its cause here in North america we can work for $35 an hour in a factory with full benefits a pension etc... live in a beautiful house, drive a new car, eat at restaurants etc.... and still whine and go on strike cause we want more....and then wonder why big companies are laying people off and outsourcing their work..duh We are an ungrateful bunch... always looking at what the other guy has-never satisfied....well thats my rant
> sorry for the hijack!



I predict that some day all the countries we outsourced to will be in the same boat (wanting more). Meanwhile we will have lost the majority of our jobs. And back they will come. I'd love to see that.

Money almost always induces greed. Hopefully the 2nd time around we'll be smarter.


----------



## stichin lady

Well I have read all these posts about heat presses, the overseas and the US made. So my question is what do you think is the best US made heat press.?


----------



## Susie

I received the new cheapy press. It was actually packed really well and nothing was detached, rattling or broken. We plugged it in and tested the temp and time and everything seemed fine. (Assuming the temp is accurate-time will tell).
I haven't pressed anything as my printer hasn't arrived yet. Probably will fire them up in a couple of weeks and see what's what.

I would say that the cheap press seems as solid as a rock and also has a floating base. You adjust the center screw to lock down the handle at maximum force. It's spring assisted. This is one of those 15 x 15 models - it doesn't seem to have a name. The instructions say it has two heat coils going through the middle and one going around the perimeter. Apparently weighs around 60lbs.

I guess we'll have to see how long (or not) it lasts. On Ebay hundreds of buyers left positive feedback (of course, that's current happiness not future happiness-like years from now). Those hundreds of people didn't buy namebrand presses then. Can't wait to get started.


----------



## mrdavid

My Sunie press has made 150 shirts now and still running strong and no problems


----------



## DigitalMayhem

I just bought a color laser.... the sunie is tempting, as I bought the laser to print positives, but adding heat pressed items to my line-up is never a bad thing. I have turn down so many one-off jobs obviously because of the set-up cost involved in screen printing.


----------



## majesticmind

I have been pressing with my no name press all day again. No problems. I have 4 in1 press that does shirts, mugs, caps and collectors plates all from one base. It has quick release attachments. Done everything today except the plates. Now i `m up at 2 am screen printing some large orders. and making more screens. I might as well be printing money at this point. just waiting for my flash to heat up so i can register some screens. I have a no name 4 in 1 press that cost less than some mug presses. and if anything breaks on it, i get replacement parts for free, and only an hour drive away. found a cheap direct to garment printer that does black shirts for $12000. brand new, with all the RIPs and software included in the price. another no name asian guy, using the same epson guts as all the big name direct to garment printers.


----------



## deaven

hello,
im a newbie here and also bought a heat press off of ebay.. 
the problem is.. i don't know if it's user error or the press. 
some transfers come out very solid.. but some don't.. so im still going through alot of shirts and transfers.. 
i've also read the xit tranfers have problems with red.. and that seems to be my main deal.. 
im going to up the temp and see.. 
once i get some more testing done.. i will report on the heat press from ebay
thanks
charles


----------



## angelic_endeavor

Charles -- try upping your temp to 400 degrees and press for 10-12 seconds. Open your press, rub the transfer down with an old, clean shirt for about 5 seconds, and then start peeling the transfer from the corner OPPOSITE (furthest away) where red-inked area is. Bet it will work like a charm!  I had the same problem with stock transfers, and this worked for me! Instructions usually say "Peel immediately", but I had problems with the ink pulling up and peaking when I did that... 

Let us know what happens!  

Melissa


----------



## QC_Todd

hi guys first post here. Hows everyones press doing? Whats the opinion of this deal? 

eBay


----------



## deniseg

welcome to forums QC


----------



## Chani

I can't access that link for some reason.


----------



## QC_Todd

here try this link

New 15x15 T-Shirt Heat Press & 34" Vinyl Cutter Plotter - eBay (item 120221884745 end time Feb-23-08 19:15:00 PST)


----------



## mrdavid

even when every one said not to buy I did I have one of there heat press and just love it I have beat it up little to see if it would last so far no problems have done over 400 shirts now and still going strong


----------



## Chani

I usually say stay away from ebay presses, but several people have this "brand" and enjoy theirs.

But what scares me about this press is that it says it goes up to 750 degrees F. I'm hoping their finger just slipped and it's supposed to be 450 F. 750 F is scary high. Could easily burn your house down if you accidentally set it to that!

The plotter also scares me a little, but I need to be honest with you, when we were FIRST looking at plotters, we were looking at plotters like these.

For the price, you can either take a chance on it (don't expect too much support), or hold off for a more expensive, but more established machine.

If it works it will pay for itself in no time and then you can upgrade later.

I'm not telling you to get it or not to get it. I'm just giving you the information you need to make a decision on your own.


----------



## mrdavid

when setting the heat it would be very hard to slip you have to hold the button in untel temp or it will not work .as for the plotter dont know. The support it is there I have to ask for help and they have all ways been there this company has been around and I diont think they are going to leave any time soon


----------



## Chani

Thanks, David!


----------



## mrdavid

It like A friend said get what you need to get started then when money comes in then get the best that way if it dont work you not out lot of money


----------



## QC_Todd

mrdavid said:


> It like A friend said get what you need to get started then when money comes in then get the best that way if it dont work you not out lot of money


thats kind of what i was thinking. When i tested out being an auto mechanic i bought all the tools i needs for less than the cost of a socket set from snap on. I still have that set 5 years later and have upgraded to better grade items as money has allowed. Heres what i plan on doing, Maiking shirts for my wifes salon and using the cutter for vinyl graphics at work. At this low cost even if it only lasts a year it should more than pay for itself.


----------



## mrdavid

will you may be making more shirts then your wifes LOL

I did this for some thing to do now it is business 
but I have fun doing this so I am happy


----------



## mrdavid

if you get it just keep us up dates on how plotter works out for you


----------



## QC_Todd

mrdavid said:


> will you may be making more shirts then your wifes LOL
> 
> I did this for some thing to do now it is business
> but I have fun doing this so I am happy


i have a feeling thats how its going to end up


----------



## billm75

Just to update the thread....

I've now pressed well over 100 items with mine, and it's still working like a champ. It heats up quickly, and presses perfectly with Digital transfers (from my laser printer), Vinyl and Plastisol.

I have to say, the Sunie press is a good deal for those looking to get started without breaking the bank.

The ONE drawback to the press is that it doesn't open as wide as I would like. I know the USA made presses seem to open VERY wide, but mine stops at a little more than 45 degrees. 

Still.....for a $500 savings???? I can deal with having to bend down a little. LOL


----------



## mrdavid

Hi Bill I have beat the hell out of mine I got it for testing and I am very surpize that I have no problems with it yet. I have Email them to see what kind of support and they got back the next day with me so I think that there here to stay I know that if I keep going with this it will last I have been useing it all the time. now I am getting name brand one soon and I will keep this one going need to do 
700 transfers next month getting ready to open my store so see how that works I will keep posting here to


----------



## wormil

Lots of chatter about the cheap Chinese presses, anyone tried one of these and willing to admit it?

E-Z PRESS 10x14 HEAT TRANSFER MACHINE - eBay (item 290207629798 end time Feb-20-08 21:11:25 PST)


Someone said to me long ago that if you buy quality you only feel the pain once but if you buy cheap you'll feel the pain every time you use it. There are always exceptions and it seems that some of you have found one. I'm going to be buying a press within the next week and a cheap press is tempting but it's hard for me to justify.


----------



## mrdavid

Hi Wormil for me buying cheap I am testing it to see how long it will last I do now this company I had got things before from them that is why I got there press I do know that they been around for about 5 years now like any new company to get started it takes time and when selling on Ebay every one thinks it cheap and you get what you pay for but I have seen other companys that people do buy from on ebay selling now and it is little cheaper to buy there stuff on Ebay then it is on there web site and it cost more to sell on Ebay then the web site LOL


----------



## Artsy_Marissa

wormil said:


> Lots of chatter about the cheap Chinese presses, anyone tried one of these and willing to admit it?
> 
> E-Z PRESS 10x14 HEAT TRANSFER MACHINE - eBay (item 290207629798 end time Feb-20-08 21:11:25 PST)
> 
> 
> Someone said to me long ago that if you buy quality you only feel the pain once but if you buy cheap you'll feel the pain every time you use it. There are always exceptions and it seems that some of you have found one. I'm going to be buying a press within the next week and a cheap press is tempting but it's hard for me to justify.


I have heard the EZ press is worse than the Chinese presses. I have never used one though. I bought one of the cheap preses and for me it did not work, would not press a plastisol transfer. I sent it back. Lost about $100. Others have had success, I did not. 

I will however suggest you go look for a used name brand press on Ebay. While i was saving my pennies for a new one, I stalked ebay for weeks. I got a HIx 400 for like $130 plus shipping. Steal of a deal and I could not be happier with it. For whatever reason the hix presses seem to be the ones that are most abundant on Ebay. I saw a mighty press (15X15) a couple times but it got too expensive for me to gamble buying it! So look on ebay for name brand!! I emailed the seller outside of ebay and asked for a buy it now and he gave an offer i coudl not refuse!!  Good luck!! 

I


----------



## Chani

wormil said:


> Lots of chatter about the cheap Chinese presses, anyone tried one of these and willing to admit it?
> 
> E-Z PRESS 10x14 HEAT TRANSFER MACHINE - eBay (item 290207629798 end time Feb-20-08 21:11:25 PST)
> 
> 
> Someone said to me long ago that if you buy quality you only feel the pain once but if you buy cheap you'll feel the pain every time you use it. There are always exceptions and it seems that some of you have found one. I'm going to be buying a press within the next week and a cheap press is tempting but it's hard for me to justify.


PLEASE stay away form that press!

Someone else on the boards a few months ago bought one and couldn't get a single good press out of it.

Even the Chinese presses are all-metal construction, so they have a chance to work. This one is made of wood, which is flexible. You will NOT be able to get good or even pressure out of this machine no matter what you do with it.

Yes, it's tempting at so low a price, but in this case, you definitely get less than what you paid for!

Again, PLEASE save yourself the headache and stay away from that "thing".


----------



## wormil

Thanks all. I hadn't really planned on buying one but I am too curious for my own good.


----------



## billm75

The EZ Press is a pancake griddle mounted in a clamp! LOL I built one myself a few years ago, thinking that it MIGHT work. 

All it did was burn shirts right and left. You can't control the temp hardly at all with the dial meter that comes with most sunbeam griddles and frankly, it was awkward to use at best.

My press is a Seiki, sold by blankshirts.com and by Sunie.com. I just won mine on ebay to save a few bucks overall. I can't complain about it and would recommend it to anyone who needs a good press at a good price.


----------



## ashamutt

billm75 said:


> Against everyone's advice, I went ahead and bought a cheap-o heat press off Ebay a short while back. It's due to arrive today via FedEx.
> 
> This is the press I purchased for those interested: 15"T-Shirt Heat Press Screen Printing Digital New Model - eBay (item 120197117453 end time Dec-18-07 18:45:00 PST)
> 
> With shipping, I still paid less than $250, and am going to give it a try as soon as it gets here.
> 
> I know, I know, I know....everyone advises to get a USA made press with the lifetime warranty, and if this press flops, then I'll be the first to admit it was a dumb move on my part.
> 
> BUT, I spoke with a forum member that owns this press and he said that given the chance, he would buy it again. That's reason enough for ME to give it a try, especially at the price I'm paying.
> 
> I will report back when I get the machine and get it set up for a test run. I plan to press a combination of transfers with it:
> 
> Digital Laser Transfer
> Vinyl Transfers
> Plastisol Transfers
> 
> I'll let you know how it works out. I'm heading out to the store today to try and find a temperature gun so I can calibrate the reading on the machine with the actual heat being produced.
> 
> I seriously doubt this machine will be a "final" purchase for heat presses, but it might just prove to be worth the initial investment for those of us who can't afford $600+ to get started.
> 
> My feeling is that if this machine lasts me at least ONE year, I'll have gotten my money's worth and every day I get to use it after that year, will be bonus money in my pocket.
> 
> I'll be back with info when the machine arrives....


I am buying this one too(sunie press).... to test it out!

I am not in the business, just want to do shirts for friends!!

I am also Buying the *E-Z Press(probably crap) just to test it.*
*If it works ok I am going to give it to my *nephew's and niece so they can make cheap shirts for themselves.(or make breakfast for their mom..lol)

I have ordered a bunch of sample packs of paper from 3 different suppliers and have also purchased an EPSON C120 printer.(pigment ink,yeah!)

I will be posting my test results.


----------



## Chani

I guess that's up to you, but I'm willing to bet you're throwing away money on the E-Z Press.

Anyway, let us know.


----------



## signs4bizness

It's not a Pokemon lollipop with a razor blade stuck in it.

Sometimes you have to take a chance when the consequences aren't too harsh. 

I know Signs Plus Banners - Professional Wholesale Sign Supplies has a 15"x15" SwingMan Press for less than a thousand bucks in their catalog and if I was going for cost effective, $675.00 plus shipping sounds OTAY Buckwheat!!


----------



## CarlT

Okay after seeing one of the mug/cap/etc presses by sunie on ebay, I initially thought, "hmm junk, but good price, I will research if anyone else has tried it." so I come here and see that someone had tried their 15 X 15 and then someone said they tried the exact thing that I was looking at, and it wasn't a bad post either. so I decided what they hey i will try it, at that price why not. I mean you can buy this complete set for cap, mug, plate and flat platen for the price of one attachment for the DK Combo Swing-away.
So with anticipation, I did a little haggling and got it for $300 US Dollars.
It arrived; very well packaged with nice thick foam all around, so packed that I could hardly get the thing out of the box. That's a good thing! Good 1 Bad 0
Finally got it all unpacked, searching frantically for an instruction manual. None to be found, no documentation whatsoever. 
Good 1 Bad 1
I started with the Cap attachment.
Very easy, simple fast interchanging of attachments. Good 2 Bad 1
The heating element and therefore the top platen plugs into a large white plug-in in front of the press just below the on/off switch.
The actual wiring from the platen to the plug looks rather shabby, but that is only because of the cheap sheathing of the wires, you can tell it has been painted black and is basically a simple sheath over the wiring.
Bad wire covers makes it Good 2 Bad 2

With no manual after changing out several platens I finally attached the original one that came with it, the cap attachment. Once again easy to interchange them all.
I correctly assumed that the Red Button was the power button so I pushed it and the power indeed came on.
The readout began at a very low heat and began climbing pretty fast.
I managed to figure out the buttons for setting Temp and Time. These are very nice buttons, each is aligned vertically. The Temp being on the left with it's "up" and "down" buttons above the temp set button. I pushed the temp set and increased the temp to 400 degrees. After a little pushing and figuring it out I got the time button to 60 secs. The Green switch was a mystery to me and the folks around me. After I got the temp going I was trying to figure out what it did.
Luckily I have family who are as spontaneous as I am, so when I was wondering out loud to myself what it did a nearby family member blurted out: "I don't know what it could do either. Push it!" So I did and the time began decreasing as it was counting down the seconds. AHHA! It is a manual timer switch to begin the countdown process.
Even though I had to figure this out all the buttons worked fine, were very repsonsive to touch. Good 3 Bad 2
I just let it go and when it beeped it continued to beep until you turned the switch back off. It was loud and clear. That is Good 4 Bad 2
I did a standard transfer to a hat with the hat platen. Worked great no problems, great heat very easy. The only thing I don't like about that part is the fact that stretching the hat tight and keeping it there is a little difficult, because there is no way to secure the hat on the platen. I managed to get it and pressed it fine. Good 4 Bad 3
Then i decided to try a simple subbed logo on a t shirt. I changed the platens, once again with my leather glove on I removed the cap platens since they were still hot and attached the 8 1/2 X 11 flat platens. These are the only platens in the package that do not have a way to mount Teflon to them. The others came with Teflon attached.
I setup my shirt, made sure the temp and time were right and adjusted the pressure making sure it was about right and pressed. The shirt came out looking great, no problems.
I would say that is Good 5 Bad 3
Then when you weigh in the price Good 6 Bad 3
I am going to run a temp test on it and see what the variable is on that and I will report back what I find.
So far the press has done well with one day of testing, there are days to come and we will see.
Hope this helps someone one way or another. It is really up to the individual to decide what they can afford and what added security they are willing to pay for or not. There is not registration card or anything like that, i think you can register on their site, not sure. Will have to check that out too.
until next time...

Carl T.


----------



## Chani

Excellent post, Carl. Thank you for going into such detail, but also, thank you for being so honest about what you spent your hard-earned money on. 

I was a little concerned about the manual timer...is it easy to reach once you have your platten down? What about to turn it off when your platten is up? I haven't come across a situation that a little extra time hurts a transfer of vinyl, and I'm assuming that it's the same with sublimation (never used that method), but I'd be a little worried if there WAS a process that needed exact times. I figure 1-2 seconds to reach the timer once you have your upper platten down. Most likely won't make a difference on 99% of pressing processes. 

I don't remember if anyone has mentioned longevity of the Sunie presses in this thread. Has anyone had theirs for over a year? How's it holding up?


----------



## mrdavid

Chani there is some one that had posted that they had there for over year now and it was still working


----------



## Chani

Thanks. I couldn't remember. That's good to hear, too.


----------



## thrivers

I bought my mug press at sunie.com. last year thru ebay (it's cheaper than their website), i was able to print a hundred mugs so far (i'm only helping our church, not doing business outside). it still working good. you really have to know your equipment no matter what brand you have. so, it differs on temps and time.


----------



## signs4bizness

Chani said:


> The plotter also scares me a little, but I need to be honest with you, when we were FIRST looking at plotters, we were looking at plotters like these.
> 
> For the price, you can either take a chance on it (don't expect too much support), or hold off for a more expensive, but more established machine.
> 
> If it works it will pay for itself in no time and then you can upgrade later.
> 
> I'm not telling you to get it or not to get it. I'm just giving you the information you need to make a decision on your own.


Sign Making, Sign Supplies, Vinyl Cutters, Sign Cutters, Vinyl Banners, Wide Format Color Printers, Laser Engravers

Ive had my plotter for 7 years and it still runs like a champ. I bought the 24" Vinyl Express package for 4500 and it came with a Dell computer, software (baby flexi), scanner and 300 Vector Images. They sent it to my house with the programs loaded, ready to go!!

Tech Support was wonderful!! Very friendly, courteous group!! 

Plug n Play baby!!

Prices are waaaaay cheaper now!!


----------



## Chani

Their Vinyl Express Qe series of plotters are actually rebranded Graphtecs which are AWESOME machines. 

Seven years ago, Sign Warehouse may have had the customer service that they say they do today, but it has definitely changed for the worse. 

Check out this thread before you buy a major piece of equipment from Sign Warehouse.

I think it says it all, unfortunately. 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t14393.html


----------



## CarlT

Hi Chani,
yes the timer is in easy reach, since it is a swing away press, besides the timer and all is off center to the left of the actual platens and towards the back of the rig.
Very easy to turn it on and off. I lowered my platen, hit the timer and actually let it sit a moment before hitting the timer just for the fun of it, lol.
But it is in easy reach, everything is in great proximity of the work flow. I still haven't got to try plates or mugs yet, but going to asap.
You are right it's not going to hurt a second or two to reach for the timer and shut it off and then lift up, or vice versa. It's no biggie!

Take care,
Carl


----------



## Chani

Great! Looks like you have a good find there.


----------



## ashamutt

Still waiting on my SUNIE press..... ....supposed to be here on Monday.(ebay auction from sunie.com for 147.50!yeah!)
(hope I am still saying "yeah" after i use it,lol)

I have the paper(jetpro & ironall-for-darks)

I have the printer(EPSON C120)(durabrite ink ,yeah!)

I have the t-square it.

I have the t-pad it.

I have Teflon paper (and silicone paper just in case!)

I have "photoshopped" my pictures.

I have read these wonderful forums for hours!(really, hours)

I have watched BADALOU's videos about 100 times.

I will have the tee's tomorrow.
-------------------------------------------
*I NEED MY PRESS!!!!!!!!!!!!   *

Come on FEDEX! 

I will post ratings on this press after I try it out for a day or two.

I will also let everyone know(and get some laughs) on how the e-z press works!!
LOL 

If that one works terrible(which it probably will, despite the _great_ ratings that guy gets) I intend to write a post on the ebay forums!!!


Monday, Monday, Monday...come on Monday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MANY THANKS TO EVERYONE HERE FOR TAKING THE TIME TO POST SO MUCH GRAT INFO!!!!!


----------



## mrdavid

Hi Bacon you where the one who said you where going to get the e-z press from Ebay I did not think you would do that will let every one know and take pics to show LOL


----------



## Chani

Mrs Bacon! 

It's so hard to wait, isn't it?!? I have a package coming on Monday, too, and I'm just sitting here nervously...I can't wait, either!!! 

From what I've read of others' use of the Sunie press, you should be okay with it. I sure hope it's great for you! 

I still have little to no hope for the E-Z Press...but, hey, I guess we all need a good review of it, dont' we! 

The thing about ebay feedback with a LOT of people, is that the moment their item arrives, and they see it's in good condition (no shipping damage), most of them will post positive feedback.

Who knows...I could be wrong (but I doubt I am) about the quality of that...thing.  Someone else on these forums had troubles with one. I'll see if I can find the post...


----------



## Chani

Here it is: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t35187.html


----------



## ashamutt

OH< OH< OH<!!!!!!!!

I received the heat presses last night!!!!
SEIKI heat press
and 
LOL, the E-Z press !!!

First off, The seiki press is beautiful!!!
The only thing I noticed was the teflon has a "smudge"in it, but it has a smooth flat suface.
"Frank" at sinnie.com informed me that this should not affect the outcome of the shirts but if it does he will replace the heat platen....we will see.

here are some pictures of the 'smudge'.....
DSC00019-copy04 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

DSC00018 copy01 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

DSC00017-copy on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

The SEIKI opens and closes VERY smoothly!

And it LOCKS and UNLOCKS VERY easily!

IT IS A BEAUTIFUL LOOKING MACHINE.....

....BUT I will have to wait and see just how good it WORKS.
*As we all well know, "looks can be deceiving!"*

I will be testing on 50/50 cotton/poly shirts using JETPRO SOFTSTRETCH lights and IRON_ALL FOR DARKS.


MORE PICTURES OF ENTIRE PRESS COMING SOON !

AND.... PICTURES OF THE E-Z PRESS COMING SOON ........LOL!!!


----------



## mrdavid

Mrs. Bacon glad to see you got it I think you will like it very much I know I do


----------



## Chani

I can't wait to see your reviews!


----------



## mrdavid

Ok I have had some poeple ask so I will post here when it comes for pressure I go by feel when I set temp I go 10 more then showen only reason I do this is my press is digital I have check temp it is right on the money so when pressing you can see the temp drop by 5 to 10 after the first shirt so when doing more then one you should run little more to make up for lost of temp some people would flip out if they could see how much heat you lose when pressing more then one shirt


----------



## ashamutt

THANKS Mrdavid!!


----------



## Liquidslap

Boy this thread was long. And I read "every" post. Needless to say, I will be trying to get the Seiki heat press as well.


----------



## ashamutt

hey Chani,

I will be pressing tomorrow 
I am now installing two printers on my laptop!!
...but had to get the new printers set up in their home first!!!
Anyway , I have washed all of the shirts and rinsed them twice!
Then to a hot dryer!!!! 
They are ready to go but I am not!!!!! ARRRGH!!! LOL

I might do one shirt tonight depending how long it takes to get my EP C120 printing.

pictures of both presses are still coming......


----------



## ashamutt

Hey, maybe we could make this the forums longest thread....
anyone know the record??? LOL


----------



## mrdavid

Johnny where in MI I live in Lansing

Mrs. Bacon LOL it would be something


----------



## ambitious

Congratulations to all!! I just got the 15x15 as well with the cutter/plotter made them an offer of $550 plus $150 s&h and they took it. The only thing im worried about is if i can use my EPSON CX7450 for printing my transfers it does have the DURABRITE logo on it so im assuming is pigment ink.


----------



## Liquidslap

mrdavid said:


> Johnny where in MI I live in Lansing
> 
> Mrs. Bacon LOL it would be something


I'm in Taylor, down river area if you don't know where that is.


----------



## mrdavid

ambitious what can did you get


----------



## mrdavid

Congratulations ambitious I think you will be happy with them now you will need vinyl to do shirts with


----------



## billm75

ambitious said:


> Congratulations to all!! I just got the 15x15 as well with the cutter/plotter made them an offer of $550 plus $150 s&h and they took it. The only thing im worried about is if i can use my EPSON CX7450 for printing my transfers it does have the DURABRITE logo on it so im assuming is pigment ink.


The durabrite inks should be fine for your transfers. Back when I had my epson inkjet that's what I always used for transfers. I'm sure someone will come along and confirm though.


----------



## mrdavid

Yes Bill is right on the durabrite inks


----------



## ambitious

Thank's guy's i can't wait to start  printing.


----------



## ino

This thread reads like an old Tolstoy novel, too heavy for me.


----------



## billm75

ino said:


> This thread reads like an old Tolstoy novel, too heavy for me.


A few adult beverages help lighten the mood.


----------



## tim3560

Bill, how did your wash test turn out? Did the transfers hold up well after being pressed and washed?


----------



## billm75

Every transfer I've done has been just fine! Even the Opaque Laser transfer I did held up great after a few washes.

Now....I have a shirt I did about a 1/2 year ago with digital transfer (and my older press), and it's starting to show a little fading and abuse...but that's expected in MY opinion.

All my vinyl and plastisol transfers, however, are holding up perfectly!


----------



## Amor365

I have also got one from ebay. I have tested it already and it works fine but just need to figure out the procedures and so on like using teflon to prevent scorching, pressure and so on. so much of a headache it is killing me 

This is the machine i had bought combo 5-in-1 plate mug cap 15"x15" heat transfer press on eBay, also, Heat Presses, Printing Graphic Arts, Business, Office Industrial (end time 24-Feb-08 18:52:00 GMT) 


and this is my only concern so far. this is a a post of mine, maybe you might experience this too, please let me know if you. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t41552.html

Good post by the way


----------



## CarlT

> When we last left our hero, he was finding that the Combo press offered by Sunie was working well. Being decently made, the press seemed to be fine. Then from the shadows comes his most dreaded foe: AGGRAVATION!


Aggravation attacked me from all sides today, lol.

I got in some Polysub mugs, trying those on the press ( I realize this is a T-shirt forum but I thought it might be helpful to others who are doing things besides t-shirts.)
The mugs came with an instruction sheet and some settings for various presses including time and temp. Since the Sunie is not on there I went for the more average temp of 390 at 4 minutes.
I should have gotten a temp gauge before all of this because I have learned that the mug and plate attachement temp fluctuates way too much. The instructions said the mugs will melt at 430F, well it started fine. The temp went down to about 316 and then began rising again. This isn't good for sublimation since it needs to stay a steady temp.
As the temp rose to near 380, I noticed the mug was beginning to melt around the edges. There were about 35 seconds left. I let it go for a few more seconds but the melting became so bad I shut off the time and opened the press. The mug melted leaving stringy polyresin on the press, thank God for Teflon!
I was not happy, in fact I was highly pissed, lol.
Ready to send the press back, I have calmed down now and am going to see if I can adjust the temperature and perhaps get some good mugs out it.

Until next time...


> Will our Hero overcome Aggravation only to be subdued by Irritation? Tune in next time, same Forum channel, same Forum time.


----------



## ashamutt

EkkoGraphics said:


> Aggravation attacked me from all sides today, lol.
> 
> I got in some Polysub mugs, trying those on the press ( I realize this is a T-shirt forum but I thought it might be helpful to others who are doing things besides t-shirts.)
> The mugs came with an instruction sheet and some settings for various presses including time and temp. Since the Sunie is not on there I went for the more average temp of 390 at 4 minutes.
> I should have gotten a temp gauge before all of this because I have learned that the mug and plate attachement temp fluctuates way too much. The instructions said the mugs will melt at 430F, well it started fine. The temp went down to about 316 and then began rising again. This isn't good for sublimation since it needs to stay a steady temp.
> As the temp rose to near 380, I noticed the mug was beginning to melt around the edges. There were about 35 seconds left. I let it go for a few more seconds but the melting became so bad I shut off the time and opened the press. The mug melted leaving stringy polyresin on the press, thank God for Teflon!
> I was not happy, in fact I was highly pissed, lol.
> Ready to send the press back, I have calmed down now and am going to see if I can adjust the temperature and perhaps get some good mugs out it.
> 
> Until next time...


 

If you do call sunie.com let us know how it goes!
I called them several times and emailed them several times because my heat platen came damaged... no help. 
BUT then i got a man named "FRANK" on the phone when i called at about 12;30am est!!!
He was nice... said the smudge shouldn't interfere with the pressing but assured me that if it did HE would give me a new platen!! 
everything seems to work for now!
(except for the bad smell when the press heats up!! 

let us know


----------



## CarlT

Will do Mrs. Bacon....hmmm, isn't it strange that smell you get from these presses, lol. Thought it was just me. But yeah I will let you know, gonna try a few settings and if I can't get it, well I will start calling!

If nothing else, I will get my niece to call them, she is pregnant and you never want a hostile pregnant woman breathing down your neck, lol. They may not know that...yet!


----------



## billm75

Just for the record...I do NOT have the combo press, just the 15x15 press. 

Sorry yours isn't working well though, hopefully Sunie will help you get things corrected.


----------



## ashamutt

EkkoGraphics said:


> Will do Mrs. Bacon....hmmm, isn't it strange that smell you get from these presses, lol. Thought it was just me. But yeah I will let you know, gonna try a few settings and if I can't get it, well I will start calling!
> 
> If nothing else, I will get my niece to call them, she is pregnant and you never want a hostile pregnant woman breathing down your neck, lol. They may not know that...yet!


 
LOL LOL LOL!!!!!

My sis is preg as well..... maybe i will have her call too..... if i have anymore problems!!!


----------



## princiefuqua

I received my 15x15 press from Sunie.com last Friday. Tried it out for the first time last night. I was impressed. I had no problem pressing a design from Transfer Express. Followed directions provided with transfer. Shirt was perfect. Only thing I'm concerned about is the strange smell when the unit was warming up. I assuming it will eventually stop. It's not an electrical burning smell. It's more like a iron that's too hot smell. I was wondering if mrdavid or billm75 encountered this?


----------



## billm75

Mine had a smell when I first got it, but it has since dissipated. I chalked it up to being a "burn in" period for the press and teflon coating. The only smell I get NOW is from my digital transfer papers, which ALWAYS have an odor when pressed.


----------



## majesticmind

EkkoGraphics said:


> Aggravation attacked me from all sides today, lol.
> 
> I got in some Polysub mugs, trying those on the press ( I realize this is a T-shirt forum but I thought it might be helpful to others who are doing things besides t-shirts.)
> The mugs came with an instruction sheet and some settings for various presses including time and temp. Since the Sunie is not on there I went for the more average temp of 390 at 4 minutes.
> I should have gotten a temp gauge before all of this because I have learned that the mug and plate attachement temp fluctuates way too much. The instructions said the mugs will melt at 430F, well it started fine. The temp went down to about 316 and then began rising again. This isn't good for sublimation since it needs to stay a steady temp.
> As the temp rose to near 380, I noticed the mug was beginning to melt around the edges. There were about 35 seconds left. I let it go for a few more seconds but the melting became so bad I shut off the time and opened the press. The mug melted leaving stringy polyresin on the press, thank God for Teflon!
> I was not happy, in fact I was highly pissed, lol.
> Ready to send the press back, I have calmed down now and am going to see if I can adjust the temperature and perhaps get some good mugs out it.
> 
> Until next time...


Hey the reason that the temp goes down when you start your mug is because the mug is cold. its normal. a sensor measures the temp of the press and you add something cold (the mug) and the temp of the surface of the press goes down. I set my press at 174celcius,I turn on my press and when it hits 170celcius I put the mug in, the temp then drops signifigantly , depending on how cold the mug is. I get the temp back up and when it hits 172celcius I turn on my timer for 45 seconds. When the timer beeps, i open the press, take out the mug and take off the sublimation paper. Perfect mug every time so far. We have gone through over 500 since Aug/Sept. 1 time i had a bit of hazing in the image because i got distracted(probly saw somthin shiny)and forgot to turn the timer on, so i had to judge how long it had been in the press using my brain. and once i had the press too tight.Make sure that before you start the process , you put a mug in the press and make sure that the press fits to the mug snugly, but not to tight. If it is to tight you will see the pattern from the teflon on the mug when your done pressing. As for the mug melting, your press being at 430 farenheit is equal to 220 celcius. I think that is too hot and not nessasary. The hottest thing i have pressed for sublimation so far is coal harbour poly wicking t shirts at 205 celcius. I buy mugs that are dishwasher and microwave safe for $1.75 before tax, made in China , no brand name, just like my press, and my ink and my continuous ink system and sublimation plates- awesome product , comes with a gift box and wooden stand for $9.00.


----------



## majesticmind

Het Ekko i just noticed that you didnt actually press at 430, sorry. I miss read. I press between 350 and 356 F thats about 170 to 180 C. So try bring down your temp and time. And by the way was there any image transfered to your mug? At all?


----------



## princiefuqua

Thanks Bill. I thought that was what was going on. I want to thank you for starting this thread. I was unsure which press I wanted to buy. Like so many people, I didn't have alot of money set aside to buy a "name brand" press. The info provided by you and mrdavid helped me decide. I'm glad I purchased my Sunie press (15x15 press shipped to me for under $275.00).

I already have my first order. 50 shirts for my daughter's school. Since they're on a budget, I'll be using JPSS for the transfers. I'm ordering JPSS tonight. I've read the thread on fading. Do you use 100% cotton or 50/50 blend? I'm planning on ordering 50/50 blend and providing washing instructions.

I'm also in need of a company that makes custom transfers. I know there's TransferExpress. Seems a little expensive. What company do you use?


----------



## mrdavid

mine did to but I turned it up to 400 and let it go for 2 hours and no more smell


----------



## marlo45

I got one of the Sunies, too, based on these reviews. I haven't done anything with it yet aside from turning it on to let it heat up. I'll be doing screen printing mostly but this is an addition. 

I like what i've read so far, so i'm expecting good results. Will keep you all posted as to how well it works for me. 

Oh, and if you guys missed this post about the best prices on the JPSS, check it out here http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t41613.html


----------



## CarlT

ok, well I first started it at 390 as an average setting per polysub mugs instructions, it melted the mug, luckily there was an insert made of aluminum keeping it from totally annihilating the mug. When i pulled it off the press, there was a piece that did not melt and I pulled the paper(what part wasn't melted onto the mug) and it had sublimated fine.
I simply figured that I could just reduce and adjust and what not the temps and time and it would work. So I placed the same mug after cutting the melted part off the bottom and top and tried another temp setting letting it run through the time until I got it down where there was no melting. Simple Logic.
So now...
It worked great!!
I had a beautiful Polymer mug, the setting was down to 250 and I set the time at 5.5 minutes It was great. Brilliant colors.
So I did that and then tried the ceramic mugs, I did some logical thinking on this and left the temp at 250 but adjusted the time to the standard 6 minutes when doing ceramic mugs. It came out gorgeous, so now I am not cussing anymore and didn't have to have any pregnant person call anyone. Boy they don't know how lucky they are!!! LOL!!!!

Sorry this is so long, I am known for my long windedness...so now you know me.

So I, "the hero" (yeah right, hehe), destroyed Aggravation and stopped the onslaught of Irritation, yet again saving the city (or at least the shop) from the Villainous Importation LeaguE (V.I.L.E.)

Happy Pressing!
Carl


----------



## tim3560

My press has the smell too. I think it's just what it smells like when metal and teflon heats to 400 degrees. Just something you get used to.


----------



## marlo45

tim3560 said:


> My press has the smell too. I think it's just what it smells like when metal and teflon heats to 400 degrees. Just something you get used to.


Actually, mine smelled funky right out the box. I wonder where they store these things? It had a mildly putrid smell when i opened the box, so i know that i will more than likely smell what you're all smelling when i start using it.


----------



## tim3560

marlo45 said:


> Actually, mine smelled funky right out the box. I wonder where they store these things? It had a mildly putrid smell when i opened the box, so i know that i will more than likely smell what you're all smelling when i start using it.


Must be how China smells. lol


----------



## billm75

princiefuqua said:


> Thanks Bill. I thought that was what was going on. I want to thank you for starting this thread. I was unsure which press I wanted to buy. Like so many people, I didn't have alot of money set aside to buy a "name brand" press. The info provided by you and mrdavid helped me decide. I'm glad I purchased my Sunie press (15x15 press shipped to me for under $275.00).
> 
> I already have my first order. 50 shirts for my daughter's school. Since they're on a budget, I'll be using JPSS for the transfers. I'm ordering JPSS tonight. I've read the thread on fading. Do you use 100% cotton or 50/50 blend? I'm planning on ordering 50/50 blend and providing washing instructions.
> 
> I'm also in need of a company that makes custom transfers. I know there's TransferExpress. Seems a little expensive. What company do you use?


I use 50/50 blend shirts, as they don't have the tendency to scorch like some, let me repeat that SOME, 100% cotton garments do. (I say some, because I know someone will come along and tell me that it's something I'm doing wrong causing the scorching) ANYWAYS.....  Plus, the 50/50 blend doesn't shrink, which is always a good thing.

I have a laser printer, so I can't use the JPSS papers, I use Techni-Print for lights and Laser 1 Opaque for darks, from Coastal Business Supply. But they work pretty well for what I need from them. Most of my transfers lately are either Vinyl or Plastisol.

I get my custom transfers made by Dowling Graphics, but am getting ready to have some made by Ace Transfer Company as soon as my customer agrees on the artwork and quantities needed. I've heard good things about Ace.

I WANT to use Transfer Express' Digiprints, but haven't found a need for them just yet, and can't afford to just order some to try them out, without having a way to recoup some of the investment.


----------



## majesticmind

EkkoGraphics said:


> ok, well I first started it at 390 as an average setting per polysub mugs instructions, it melted the mug, luckily there was an insert made of aluminum keeping it from totally annihilating the mug. When i pulled it off the press, there was a piece that did not melt and I pulled the paper(what part wasn't melted onto the mug) and it had sublimated fine.
> I simply figured that I could just reduce and adjust and what not the temps and time and it would work. So I placed the same mug after cutting the melted part off the bottom and top and tried another temp setting letting it run through the time until I got it down where there was no melting. Simple Logic.
> So now...
> It worked great!!
> I had a beautiful Polymer mug, the setting was down to 250 and I set the time at 5.5 minutes It was great. Brilliant colors.
> So I did that and then tried the ceramic mugs, I did some logical thinking on this and left the temp at 250 but adjusted the time to the standard 6 minutes when doing ceramic mugs. It came out gorgeous, so now I am not cussing anymore and didn't have to have any pregnant person call anyone. Boy they don't know how lucky they are!!! LOL!!!!
> 
> Sorry this is so long, I am known for my long windedness...so now you know me.
> 
> So I, "the hero" (yeah right, hehe), destroyed Aggravation and stopped the onslaught of Irritation, yet again saving the city (or at least the shop) from the Villainous Importation LeaguE (V.I.L.E.)
> 
> Happy Pressing!
> Carl


5 or 6 minutes seems extreme to me. does`nt your paper start to turn yellow and look burnt? and you can only pull off 10 mugs an hour, if there is no wait time to get the press back up to temp. With the wait time you must be only getting about a half dozen mugs an hour? I wait about 45 seconds to 70 seconds for the press to get back up to temp then another 45 seconds and then done. about 40 mugs an hour.


----------



## ashamutt

marlo45 said:


> Actually, mine smelled funky right out the box. I wonder where they store these things? It had a mildly putrid smell when i opened the box, so i know that i will more than likely smell what you're all smelling when i start using it.


Hey marlo,

Mine smelled right out of the box as well... I think that is the rubber pad on the bottom platen! 
yuck!!! It stinks!!
But i have pressed a few times and that smell has started to fade.
thankful for that!!!!! 

But like mrdavid said before... to get the really bad smell of burning teflon to go away... run it at 400F for 2 hrs and it should be fine!
I am getting ready to do that now.
I think I will only go for one hour though.

I will let you know how it works! 

The press works great so far despite the BAD smell!!! LOL


----------



## mrdavid

rubber pad on the bottom is where my smell came from I dont care for the pad on the bottom I know that it takes two weeks to have them ship from China by sea .And im thinking of getting new bottom pad some thing little better


----------



## ashamutt

mrdavid said:


> rubber pad on the bottom is where my smell came from I dont care for the pad on the bottom I know that it takes two weeks to have them ship from China by sea .And im thinking of getting new bottom pad some thing little better


Please let us know when and where you get it!!!!


----------



## Leatherneck

ashamutt said:


> Please let us know when and where you get it!!!!


*Absolutely david please let us know.  *


----------



## mrdavid

ok I will I will be off line for 1 week moving to new place so when I am up and running I will let you know


----------



## CarlT

Yeah Majestic, what kind of mugs are you using?

I am using 11 oz. ceramic that I sublimate at 6 minutes.
I am doing Polysub Mugs at 5 1/2 minutes.
Are you sublimating? or what process are you using? I am told that for correct sublimation the mugs must be pressed for 6 minutes on ceramic to achieve the ideal outcome.
I don't know how you are getting results with the time that you are using, but it just couldn't work for sublimation. The sublimation paper does not yellow nor burn at these settings.


----------



## wormil

Has anyone tried the big 16x24 Sunie press on ebay?


----------



## billm75

For a pad on the bottom of my 15x15 press, I got one of Lou's Tee Pad Its, in that size. I didn't REPLACE the original, but I use the tee pad on top of it and it works just great!!


----------



## ashamutt

billm75 said:


> For a pad on the bottom of my 15x15 press, I got one of Lou's Tee Pad Its, in that size. I didn't REPLACE the original, but I use the tee pad on top of it and it works just great!!


 
COOL!!! We have those too.
I will try tonight


----------



## ashamutt

billm75 said:


> For a pad on the bottom of my 15x15 press, I got one of Lou's Tee Pad Its, in that size. I didn't REPLACE the original, but I use the tee pad on top of it and it works just great!!


One question...

Do you use ironall for darks or alpha gold for darks????


----------



## billm75

ashamutt said:


> One question...
> 
> Do you use ironall for darks or alpha gold for darks????


 
Neither, I have a laser printer. TechniPrint for lights, Laser1 Opaque for darks, though I mostly use vinyl and plastisol.


----------



## ashamutt

billm75 said:


> Neither, I have a laser printer. TechniPrint for lights, Laser1 Opaque for darks, though I mostly use vinyl and plastisol.


thanks ....


----------



## majesticmind

EkkoGraphics said:


> Yeah Majestic, what kind of mugs are you using?
> 
> I am using 11 oz. ceramic that I sublimate at 6 minutes.
> I am doing Polysub Mugs at 5 1/2 minutes.
> Are you sublimating? or what process are you using? I am told that for correct sublimation the mugs must be pressed for 6 minutes on ceramic to achieve the ideal outcome.
> I don't know how you are getting results with the time that you are using, but it just couldn't work for sublimation. The sublimation paper does not yellow nor burn at these settings.


I am using sublimation ink, 45 seconds. I have not done a polysub mug. Only the ceramic. Fantastic image. And i beat the crap out of the first ones we ever did in the dishwasher and microwave and even boiled a couple for prolonged periods of time with no ill effects. I had read on some sites about 4,5 and6 minute dwell times and didnt even want to start making the mugs because a few mugs an hour didnt seem worth it. I mentioned it to my supplier and he laughed at me and showed me right in their office. So i grabbed a box of mugs from him and have been making them for about 6 months or so now.


----------



## majesticmind

And i am using Image Right paper from Coastal Business Supplies. I liked the mugs so much that I decided to become a dealer of the mugs.


----------



## CarlT

I see...
well I will have to try that then...
:O)


----------



## ashamutt

marlo45 said:


> Actually, mine smelled funky right out the box. I wonder where they store these things? It had a mildly putrid smell when i opened the box, so i know that i will more than likely smell what you're all smelling when i start using it.


 
Hows the press doing???
Still stinky??

Mine has gotten a lot better.... I sat it outside and ran it for almost three hours!!!LOL!!!


----------



## marlo45

ashamutt said:


> Hows the press doing???
> Still stinky??
> 
> Mine has gotten a lot better.... I sat it outside and ran it for almost three hours!!!LOL!!!


I'm awaiting an order of teflon sheets and transfer paper. Will let you know how well i survived it.


----------



## majesticmind

marlo45 said:


> I'm awaiting an order of teflon sheets and transfer paper. Will let you know how well i survived it.


Marlo, I love the splash page on your website. Very Classy.


----------



## CarlT

Dan,
I am not sure how you got decent sublimation going for only 45 seconds on a ceramic mug. I would like to see one of the mugs.
I tried it and only got a faint whisper of the image. If you are getting decent long-lasting sublimated mugs at that speed, congrats, but I will stick with the 6-minute mug for now.

As for my mug press, which is the actual topic of this thread.
It cracked on me, and is leaving a non-subbed streak in the finished product. This only after a few uses. Gonna have to call them after all.
Oh well...another day is tomorrow, perchance it will be better.


----------



## marlo45

majesticmind said:


> Marlo, I love the splash page on your website. Very Classy.


Thanks, Dan! Hope you'll like the full website once it goes live. I'm putting a lot in it.


----------



## majesticmind

EkkoGraphics said:


> Dan,
> I am not sure how you got decent sublimation going for only 45 seconds on a ceramic mug. I would like to see one of the mugs.
> I tried it and only got a faint whisper of the image. If you are getting decent long-lasting sublimated mugs at that speed, congrats, but I will stick with the 6-minute mug for now.
> 
> As for my mug press, which is the actual topic of this thread.
> It cracked on me, and is leaving a non-subbed streak in the finished product. This only after a few uses. Gonna have to call them after all.
> Oh well...another day is tomorrow, perchance it will be better.


So this thread is so long now that i dont know what kind of press you have anymore. What kind is it. Cause i cant see how my press could even crack.


----------



## CarlT

To clarify, not my particular heat press started this thread, but the brand of SunIE.
I have the combo press. The Teflon/Rubber part of the Mug attachment has cracked. 
Now I gotta talk to the folks there and see what they can do about it.


----------



## ashamutt

EkkoGraphics said:


> To clarify, not my particular heat press started this thread, but the brand of SunIE.
> I have the combo press. The Teflon/Rubber part of the Mug attachment has cracked.
> Now I gotta talk to the folks there and see what they can do about it.


 
??? you have the combo from SunIE...ie,,seike combo press???


----------



## CarlT

yes SunIE.
Got it off Ebay for decent price.


----------



## markthenewguy

anyone know the difference between 

15"T-Shirt Heat Press Screen Printing Digital New Model - eBay (item 120197117453 end time Dec-18-07 18:45:00 PST)

and 

15 T-Shirt Heat Press Screen Printing Digital New Model - eBay (item 300203095370 end time Mar-29-08 19:07:00 PDT)

? 

one is more expensive and if you look at them the controls are in different spots.


----------



## badalou

markthenewguy said:


> anyone know the difference between
> 
> 15"T-Shirt Heat Press Screen Printing Digital New Model - eBay (item 120197117453 end time Dec-18-07 18:45:00 PST)
> 
> and
> 
> 15 T-Shirt Heat Press Screen Printing Digital New Model - eBay (item 300203095370 end time Mar-29-08 19:07:00 PDT)
> 
> ?
> 
> one is more expensive and if you look at them the controls are in different spots.


I would bet they are both junk. I would not buy a heat press with a 90 warranty. Looking for trouble. Lou


----------



## billm75

badalou said:


> I would bet they are both junk. I would not buy a heat press with a 90 warranty. Looking for trouble. Lou


 
The first one is certainly not junk in MY experience, it's the press I use every day. 

The second one seems to simply be a new model of the same press, they've updated the controls from what I can tell.

Again, to each his own, but this thread was built around that first press listed.

And if I may, I know many MANY folks here don't like the import equipment. I understand that and I appreciate that. But it seems like at least once a week people throw around a blanket statement that "it's worthless or it's junk" based on assumptions. If you haven't personally owned a particular piece of equipment, can you at least meet me in the middle here and say something to the effect of "I don't know about that particular model, but I've dealt with similar and had a bad experience". 

I say this because the Seiki press has proven to be a fairly reliable press for most everyone I know that has purchased one. 

Thanks - I'll be getting off the soapbox now.


----------



## markthenewguy

badalou said:


> I would bet they are both junk. I would not buy a heat press with a 90 warranty. Looking for trouble. Lou


from the sunie.com description of the press i linked to on ebay. 

We warrant to the original user that this product shall be from all defects in material or workmanship for one year from the date of purchase. This warranty does not apply to any product which has been subject to abuse, misuse, negligence or accident. 

doesnt sound too bad. the press shipped is about $318 and has a 1 year warranty. if it lasted a year it would easily pay for itself plus make enough money to buy a mighty press


----------



## badalou

So there you are.. you have a shirt order for 400 shirts.. you have pressed 200 and then you notice the temperature of the press has dropped. Now what.. Oh you can send it back.. how long for replacement.. Have you had this happen.. what is the history of the company behind the product. To me that has great value. it is not just the unit. Sure it seems to be doing fine.. But Bill.. I know it has not happened yet to you.. Warranties are great.. The words on the web site make you feel secure. But those are words.. It is action and history of the people backing up that warranty that I want. If I bought a heat press from Coastal... I know what is behind that product. I also know I bought a quality product that has a long history of dependability.. It is like I do.. you have a problem with my product.. I make it right.. NOW.. I know I don't want to hear.. yeah we got your press back.. yeah we will get it out as soon as we can.. we only have 50 in front of you for repair (that would be scary) So it looks like 3 weeks.. mmmm by the way you still have 200 shirts to do.. Now you get to call your customer....


----------



## plan b

Lou,,, Dude,,,, you are going to give me nightmares tonight!!!!,,,,


----------



## ashamutt

badalou said:


> So there you are.. you have a shirt order for 400 shirts.. you have pressed 200 and then you notice the temperature of the press has dropped. Now what.. Oh you can send it back.. how long for replacement.. Have you had this happen.. what is the history of the company behind the product. To me that has great value. it is not just the unit. Sure it seems to be doing fine.. But Bill.. I know it has not happened yet to you.. Warranties are great.. The words on the web site make you feel secure. But those are words.. It is action and history of the people backing up that warranty that I want. If I bought a heat press from Coastal... I know what is behind that product. I also know I bought a quality product that has a long history of dependability.. It is like I do.. you have a problem with my product.. I make it right.. NOW.. I know I don't want to hear.. yeah we got your press back.. yeah we will get it out as soon as we can.. we only have 50 in front of you for repair (that would be scary) So it looks like 3 weeks.. mmmm by the way you still have 200 shirts to do.. Now you get to call your customer....


First , let me say .. I AGREE WITH LOU... _IF _you are doing this t-shirt thing as a business!!!!

BUT , If you are ONLY a 'pressing for fun" hobbyist like me... then go with the cheap chinese Seiki... that way it will not matter if it takes them a while to replace it if something does go wrong.

The people at Sunie.com(ebay) and Seiki are the SAME people... AND THEY DO NOT SPEAK ENGLISH VERY WELL so it is a little hard communicating with them.

My platen had a BIG SMUDGE in the teflon coating . looked bad although it was smooth.

I had to call them and email them several times before FINALLY getting an answer that was acceptable!!!!

At first they kept stating..."Thank you for your email. Sorry, all of our heat presses Teflon coated heating platen are some quality this one due to assembly causing. You may return it and get refund if you don't want it. Thanks.
Jane

NEXT RESPONSE..."Thank you for your understand. All heat presses are same heating platen with some scrach. It is very hard no scrach when they assemble. None of Ebay sellers have a heat press with Teflon coated. Our products are best quality with best price in Ebay. Thank you again for your understanding.
Jane

THEN AFTER ME BUGGING THEM SEVERAL MORE TIMES, I GOT THIS... "Sorry, we don't have new heating platen. you may return it to us if you don't like it. Or we can send you free a Teflon sheet. Thank you for your understand.
Jane

TO SAY THE LEAST, I WAS VERY ANGRY!!!     

THEN i called at 12midnight and finally spoke with a man named 'FRANK"... he said ,without hesitation, "No problem, We will replace the platten if it does not satisfy you....BUT, please use it first and see if it works ok... the smudge should not affect the pressing at all, but if it does , we will replace."

FINALLY, AFTER MUCH STRESSING , I had the answer i was looking for.(but still do not know if they would follow through)

SO.... Let me say again..... If I was going into BUSINESS, I WOULD NOT BUY THE SEIKI!!!
I would wait a few more months(or whatever it took) and would save up 2 or 3 hundred more dollars and BUY A REPUTABLE PRESS!!!!!!
*PATIENCE ALWAYS PAYS OFF*!!
(a lot less people would be in foreclosure if they only had patience to save A LOT before they purchased and didnt purchase beyond their means!!!)

BUT , if you are doing this for fun, as a hobby ONLY.... and can afford to loose 200+ dollars if some malfunction were to happen.... then GO FOR IT!!! BUY THE SEIKI!!!!!!!!!
It has been great for me,*A HOBBYIST*, so far!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

(I WILL UPDATE IF ANYTHING GOES WRONG)


----------



## billm75

badalou said:


> So there you are.. you have a shirt order for 400 shirts.. you have pressed 200 and then you notice the temperature of the press has dropped. Now what.. Oh you can send it back.. how long for replacement.. Have you had this happen.. what is the history of the company behind the product. To me that has great value. it is not just the unit. Sure it seems to be doing fine.. But Bill.. I know it has not happened yet to you.. Warranties are great.. *The words on the web site make you feel secure. But those are words..* It is action and history of the people backing up that warranty that I want. If I bought a heat press from Coastal... I know what is behind that product. I also know I bought a quality product that has a long history of dependability.. It is like I do.. you have a problem with my product.. I make it right.. NOW.. I know I don't want to hear.. yeah we got your press back.. yeah we will get it out as soon as we can.. we only have 50 in front of you for repair (that would be scary) So it looks like 3 weeks.. mmmm by the way you still have 200 shirts to do.. Now you get to call your customer....


I fully understand your point. Do you understand mine though?

You're just starting out, you have a limited budget and want to get some income generated so that a.) you can test the waters without investing more than you can comfortably afford and b.) so if the business DOES suit you, you can then invest in higher end equipment.

That said, I've not NEEDED their warranty luckily, and I do know I'm lucky to have a found a good working press for the money I paid. Don't get me wrong. Until I need to use their warranty claim, I can do little but assume they will stick to their word. Blankshirts.com also sells this press on their site. I would LIKE to think they wouldn't sell it if they didn't believe in it to some degree. But I also know that not too terribly long ago, a few companies out of Japan and Korea were making low-cost automobiles and everyone claimed that they were junk (many were at first) and that they wouldn't honor their warranties, or wouldn't be around to honor them in 5 years.

Now look, for the last 15 years or so, those same companies have been blowing American automakers out of the water with quality and service. (not that I'm against American AT ALL, just using this as an example).

Over time, as people began to use those products and began to support those companies, their warranty policies changed, their overall quality changed (and yes, their prices went up dramatically too).

I'm not advocating for a minute that THIS press is going to outperform or outlast a Hix, Hotronix, Geo, etc....that's not what this is about. This is about an affordable alternative that actually does work well and will help to get you started on a limited budget. Seiki could very well turn out to be the Toyota of the heat press world in 10 years. They could also turn out to be the Yugo...only time will tell. 

All I can say is that those of you who have purchased a cheap press in the past and got burned, I'm sorry and can understand your STRONG dislike of anything that's not tried and proven. But on the same token, if nobody tries THIS press, how can it ever be proven? Assumptions get in the way of too many things, you need facts. I started this thread to let people know that MY experience with THIS press has been nothing short of fantastic and that I would personally recommend it to someone looking to stay within a very tight budget. I would NOT recommend it over a more expensive press, if money were not an issue.

****whew*** Sorry....I'm done now.


----------



## mrdavid

HI will when I started it was to test this press and I have done things to this that I know no one has done or would do to theres I have set the presure so high an this that it jump all most of the table and I had water soak shirt and press to see how much moisture I could put in the pad and to see how long it would take to get it out and it passed I have left it on for 1 week at 400 and it passed I have done 300 shirts at one setting and it passed so when it comes down to will it work or not you be the Judge I feel that I got one hell of A deal on mine


----------



## plan b

Mad scientist David,,, how cool are you and the stuff you do,,, keep it up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CarlT

I suppose I would agree with the consensus. If your going to do sublimation or any pressing as a business you will want to eventually get a "professional" press with great service and warranty. My first press is the DK16Combo Swing-Away and I love it! Attachments are a little pricey in my opinion.

I bought the SunIE combo press off of ebay just to try it out and if it worked well would be my utility press. It has been working great, except that the mug attachment has a little fluctuation in the temp. I found the proper setting and it has been muggin' great ever since.

I also agree that buying a cheaper press to begin with to "research" the industry, isn't a bad idea. You "get in" for a lot less and can go pro later when you find whether it's your cup of tea or not.

I think I am going to try the SuniE Mug Press next, lol. The combo is not bad and as many orders as i am getting for mugs, why not try another one, haha.

I know, I know... that 138 dollars or so could be better spent on supply, ha.

Later
Carl T.


----------



## billm75

EkkoGraphics said:


> I suppose I would agree with the consensus. If your going to do sublimation or any pressing as a business you will want to eventually get a "professional" press with great service and warranty. My first press is the DK16Combo Swing-Away and I love it! Attachments are a little pricey in my opinion.
> 
> I bought the SunIE combo press off of ebay just to try it out and if it worked well would be my utility press. It has been working great, except that the mug attachment has a little fluctuation in the temp. I found the proper setting and it has been muggin' great ever since.
> 
> I also agree that buying a cheaper press to begin with to "research" the industry, isn't a bad idea. You "get in" for a lot less and can go pro later when you find whether it's your cup of tea or not.
> 
> I think I am going to try the SuniE Mug Press next, lol. The combo is not bad and as many orders as i am getting for mugs, why not try another one, haha.
> 
> I know, I know... that 138 dollars or so could be better spent on supply, ha.
> 
> Later
> Carl T.


This illustrates my arguement to a tee! To test the waters without breaking the bank, this is not a bad press. I don't know about the combo personally because I don't have that one, but the 15x15 is fantastic so far.

If I get to pressing for 8 solid hours, I guarantee you I will be purchasing the USA brands and keeping the Seiki as a backup or auxillary press. But until then, I'm rockin' on with my under $300 delivered machine.


----------



## wdeblase

Ok, I just bought a 15 x 15 seiki heat press. Seems like on a royal blue shirt i'm getting a purple mark around the 15 x 15, seems to fade as it cools down, but still leaves a mark. Any sugestions? also i'm using fruit of the loom heavy cotton, 100% cotton. Trying to press white spectra cut 2 on it.


----------



## mrdavid

use teflon paper it may help


----------



## mrdavid

it may even wash out I do know some color will do this


----------



## sunnydayz

With certain color shirts the heat press will cause a change such as blue an red shirts but it will usually go away completely once it is completely cooled. How long has it been since you pressed them? If you did them today, I would look at them again tommorow and it should be gone. Its usually just caused from the heat but goes away.


----------



## wdeblase

Ok so I finished my first t-shirt yesterday morning with my "cheap" heat press. Yea its cheap, heck temp is only in Centigrade. So I only ruined 1 t-shirt in the process. 

I found that setting the temp to 150 C, which the digital read out was actually like 168 C. And pressing for 25 sec I was able to get the Spectra cut 2 to stick. Sometimes I would have to heat it again for about 10-15 sec if i was having trouble cold peeling. 

The shirt I used is a Fruit of the loom, heavy cotton.


I was planning on posting pictures, but for some damn reason I'm limited to 100kb of picture posting.


----------



## ashamutt

wdeblase said:


> Ok so I finished my first t-shirt yesterday morning with my "cheap" heat press. Yea its cheap, heck temp is only in Centigrade. So I only ruined 1 t-shirt in the process.
> 
> I found that setting the temp to 150 C, which the digital read out was actually like 168 C. And pressing for 25 sec I was able to get the Spectra cut 2 to stick. Sometimes I would have to heat it again for about 10-15 sec if i was having trouble cold peeling.
> 
> The shirt I used is a Fruit of the loom, heavy cotton.
> 
> 
> I was planning on posting pictures, but for some damn reason I'm limited to 100kb of picture posting.


 
That's weird..???.... Mine came to me set in Fahrenheit.
Maybe you can contact them and they can let you know how to change to F....?

I know that if you press & hold the temp button in you can set it somehow , but i am not sure what to do after this ....... if you find out please let me know.


----------



## markthenewguy

what cheap brand did you order? 

there are multiple cheap presses 

sounds like people have been having the best luck with the seiki presses from sunie


----------



## ashamutt

markthenewguy said:


> what cheap brand did you order?
> 
> there are multiple cheap presses
> 
> sounds like people have been having the best luck with the seiki presses from sunie


I ordered the seiki 15x15


----------



## wdeblase

I bought a cheap one on ebay, The instructions said seiki. and boy they weren't worth the paper they were printed on.


----------



## billm75

wdeblase said:


> I bought a cheap one on ebay, The instructions said seiki. and boy they weren't worth the paper they were printed on.


The instructions leave plenty to be desired, that's for sure. But I've not had too much trouble figuring mine out. If you have any questions, just let me know and I'll try to help you as best I can.


----------



## wdeblase

Ok here's my pictures.


----------



## ashamutt

This is not the SEIKI that i have.....


----------



## ambitious

That's definetly not the seiki i have either in fact that doesn't even look like the ones i seen...Are you sure is a seiki press? does it say seiki on the press?


----------



## mrdavid

William that is not A Seiki theres are black who did you get that from


----------



## princiefuqua

That's not the press I have either. I ordered mine off ebay(Sunie). I have the same press as Mr. David. Haven't had any problems except funny smell. It stopped after a couple of hours of use (just like everyone elses did). I love my press. I don't know what kind of instructions the US made presses come with, but my press did come with a instruction book. Very informative. 

I completed 65 t-shirts for my daughter's school last week. DID NOT MESS UP ONE SHIRT!! PRESS WORKED GREAT!!


----------



## mrdavid

ya I did 300 shirts two days A go did them in 5 to 6 hours no problems


----------



## wdeblase

I bought my press on ebay, I could have sworn the cheap instuctions had said seiki on it. ok guess not. Ive seen my press on ebay under a bunch of names.


----------



## ambitious

Look's like you got it off ILLUMA PRESS if im not mistaken i just seen it on ebay.


----------



## wdeblase

yea thats it, a Illuma press.


----------



## blueflagdeals

Thanks for a great thread for cheap noobs like me!

Well I have been looking at a "cheap press"

15 X 15 Heat Press Transfer machine T shirt 3Y warranty - (eBay.ca item 150228205291 end time 28-Mar-08 15:45:00 EDT)

I live in Toronto, so I can go and pickup and check it out. They even said they will do a demo press for me before I buy. Going to make the purchase this coming tuesday, will report on it. It may turn out to be a good alternative for Canadians looking for a cheap press alternative.

In the meantime, was wondering if anyone tried this press yet?  Any guidance BEFORE i buy it would be great haha!

Thank you


----------



## BQfromNY

anyone know of any presses made in NY (USA) so I can save on shipping by picking it up?


----------



## markthenewguy

blueflag let us know how that press works out for you. 

thanks


----------



## blueflagdeals

well i picked up my press today from Home

the press pictured is what i was intending to get, but when I arrived, the seller told me that he has a "new" style. This new style is the same as the one pictured, other than the settings/timer part. The new one has a electronic console, toggles between celcius and farenheit, sets the temperature, has a timer countdown, etc. The press also came with teflon sheet and teflon pad, a few shirts, some of their transfer paper (light and dark), mouse pad, and mouse pad transfer paper, font CD.

Anyway I brought it home, set it up... and tried to do a transfer. Now not only is this machine new for me, but the whole t-shirt thing is new to me. Today I got a Epson c120 hooked it up, printed it on the transfer paper supplied by the press seller, and tried to press it.

Results? I only used the dark transfer paper at the moment. I did 3 images. First one came out great. The other 2 (maybe I left it on for 5 seconds more) the actual image got stuck on the teflon pad. This is my deduction, if you pros can tell me why this happened please do!

Verdict? I think the press itself is solid. The instrumentation is great, and it seems to be hot enough. The only thing now is I think I probably should have gotten a swing style since it is very hard for me to wrap the shirts around the bottom platten before pressing (space is narrow, too close to the upper heat platen). I am also thinking that the transfer paper bundled with it was subpar, so hopefully the good ones I am ordering will make a difference. This point though does not take away from the quality of the machine itself.

Anyway, those are initial comments, my camera is at my dad's so I can pick that up this weekend, take some pics and post as soon as possible. Thanks.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

You dont wrap the shirts which is called dressing the press. Simply lay the entire shirt on the lower platon. Yep...its a newbee mistake and one made by probably everyone here the first time around.


----------



## deniseg

Results? I only used the dark transfer paper at the moment. I did 3 images. First one came out great. The other 2 (maybe I left it on for 5 seconds more) the actual image got stuck on the teflon pad. This is my deduction, if you pros can tell me why this happened please do!


by the sound of it you didn't put anything over your print? for DK shirt's unless u have diff paper to the one i use, if so take no notice to this method.OK you put your design on your paper,(but don't mirror the design) peel the top layer off,its a very thin layer of plastic,you place this on the shirt,place a sheet of Parchment paper over the top,can put your teflon sheet over the top of this if u like,press at 400,for 16-18sec heavy pressure, take the t-shirt off very carefully and leave to go cold,the peel parchment paper off, your should get a perfect design
for the light col ,you do the design in mirror image,place face down onto your shirt,press at 400,for 16/18sec,and hot peel t/p its very hot so be carefull 
hope this helps a bit  good luck.


----------



## blueflagdeals

thank you both motoskin and denise for your pointers..

not having to wrap shirts around platen = good relief!

as for the transfer... i had the "teflon pad" covering the transfer and then pressed. Are you saying i should have the transfer, then parchment paper over it, and then the teflon over that before pressing? Oh yeah, and you mention I should cold peel dark transfers.. today I hot peeled it.. which is the correct way?

Also where can i get parchment paper, what kind of store? ty for the help. I can't wait to try again and hopefully post some pics for you guys this weekend. Thanks again.


----------



## badalou

blueflagdeals said:


> thank you both motoskin and denise for your pointers..
> 
> not having to wrap shirts around platen = good relief!
> 
> as for the transfer... i had the "teflon pad" covering the transfer and then pressed. Are you saying i should have the transfer, then parchment paper over it, and then the teflon over that before pressing? Oh yeah, and you mention I should cold peel dark transfers.. today I hot peeled it.. which is the correct way?
> 
> Also where can i get parchment paper, what kind of store? ty for the help. I can't wait to try again and hopefully post some pics for you guys this weekend. Thanks again.[/]
> 
> you used a teflon pad fro for a transfer? You should have used a teflon sheet to cover the transfer or a parchment paper.


----------



## nancyprud

looking for a used heat press in the central florida area


----------



## deniseg

hi u can get parchment paper in most cook shops  and u normally cold peel transfer's for Dk prints and hot peel for light,as its a different paper u use for DK.
now u may be getting muddled with the different Teflon's u can get.OK I'll try and explain.A Teflon Pad is what u use to protect your shirt ,you usually use it on the bottom of the plantom,and they are about 1/4" thick, a Teflon sheet is thin and thats what u use to cover your transfer with,not the pad.When you are printing with the Dk t/p you print the design,then peel the design off the backing paper,place this the rt side up onto the dk shirt,place parchment paper on top,this stays on the design until you have pressed it and left it to go COLD.
The design you print out is NOT mirrored.
When you r printing for LT shirts u use a different paper,you print your design mirrored so your design is back to front(in other words)trim roughly round design as you do with the dk but in this case you do not peel off the back,put it face down onto your shirt, press,(you can use a teflon Sheet or parchment paper to help protect your shirt if u want to,)when you have finished your press, you hot peel the paper.
Hope this helps


----------



## blueflagdeals

you used a teflon pad fro for a transfer? You should have used a teflon sheet to cover the transfer or a parchment paper.[/quote]

the seller gave me 1 teflon sheet (paper-like) and 1 teflon pad (like a mouse-pad thickness). he told me for dark transfers, use the pad, for light transfer use the sheet. Is this wrong? thanks


----------



## majesticmind

blueflagdeals said:


> you used a teflon pad fro for a transfer? You should have used a teflon sheet to cover the transfer or a parchment paper.


the seller gave me 1 teflon sheet (paper-like) and 1 teflon pad (like a mouse-pad thickness). he told me for dark transfers, use the pad, for light transfer use the sheet. Is this wrong? thanks[/quote]
I ve never used teflon anything. Mine came with the teflon anfd the ones we sell come with them too. But i use baking /parchment paper from the dollar store. comes in a box like a roll of saran wrap for a buck.


----------



## blueflagdeals

when i take pics this weekend you can see the teflon "pad" i got as well so you can all teach me what it's used for lol. Thank you all for the great help.


----------



## 5thQuarterSports

What size heat press would you guys recommend? I will be using mine for sports jersey's with names along the top.


----------



## mrdavid

Go with the big one I have 15x15 and now I need to go up in size here soon


----------



## 5thQuarterSports

Have you heard or used an Illumapress?


----------



## mrdavid

go with sunie lot of us use them with no problems you can bid on them on Ebay and the price is very good


----------



## wdeblase

I have the Illumapress. Its not bad.


----------



## sjidohair

i have a illumapress i am gonna send back , i just got it, and cant get it to work right,, went thru 12 tees tonight and 4 dozen transfers, not one came out right,, adjusted heat and pressure and time, no luck. Was the brand Sunie, right,, on ebay, some one suggested?
thanks


----------



## KILLERASENGAN

*oh Dang I Just Ordered An Illumapress Last Night...lol....oh Well, I Hope It Works Ok*


----------



## mrdavid

sunie has web site as will sells on Ebay eBay Store - SUNIE FACTORY OUTLET: Heat Presses, Heat Press Supplies, Mug Heat Presses


----------



## ratman

I am brand new to this and ordered an Illumna press off of ebay last week. Ruined about 6 shirts out off 40. Probably not too bad for a newbie w/ a cheap press.

The press seems to have a cold spot in it. I have to press multiple times, 2-3, to get the shirt to come out right. Anyone with the Illumna experience this?

It's cheap and the instructions suck bad. I didn't want to go into this venture and drop a lot of jack until I got my bearings.

No doubt I will upgrade when and if volume goes up but the cold spot issue is bugg'in me bad.


----------



## mrdavid

there is no fix for cold spot just send it back and get new


----------



## sjidohair

Rat man ,
I too got a illumpress last week, got my transfers this week and went to play , and ended up with a mess, I too have big time cold spots, the only transfers i can get to work out right are unprofessional ones, one that i used cheap avery paper on, from office max. the heat is not consistant throught out the whole plate,.
I have contacted the seller on ebay, and sending mine back tomorrow, he says if it is not working, he will refund my $$. I just orderd a Sunie off Ebay Express. Alot of poeple on this forum use Sunie, that way if I have trouble, I can get some help,,, instead of feeling like nobody was out there, If you have any Questions,, let me know.Great Luck


----------



## mrdavid

sandy 
go to paypal and make A complant with them and this may safe you some money


----------



## sjidohair

thanks, this guys is selling nasty machines,, for sure,.
Thank you


----------



## 5thQuarterSports

What is the guys name in Ebay? I want to make sure I never use him!


----------



## sjidohair

ebay name is illumapress, thanks for the support,,


----------



## ratman

probably not a bad idea to send him a link to this post


----------



## ratman

like they say... you get what you pay for i guess


----------



## badalou

I am going to get a hammer and come to each of you and knock you in the head.... READ... people.. remember the old saying you get what you paid for. Low Cost does not mean quality. It means cheap and buyer beware. I read where one person said they had great customer service but that does not make the press work any better. The professional on this forum will tell you what equipment to buy and you should listen. I know a lot of you want to get into the "BIZ" and you want to save money but in the end it cost you more. If you buy a press of ebay then you get what you deserve because you did not listen to the pros. I want you all to be successful but you can only do that if you make the right business choices.


----------



## 5thQuarterSports

I completely disagree. Cheap does not = poorly made. My mentor bought a "cheap no name" press off ebay 5 years ago and it has been going strong ever since. I have read this thread from cover to cover, what I came away with...most all press' are made somewhere else. No such thing as "U.S. Made" any longer. Let's face it, would it have been any better if this Illumapress was 4x the amount he paid? All I'm saying is PRICE DOES NOT EQUAL QUALITY. Isn't that what we all try to tell out customers?


----------



## signs4bizness

My Black Magic press is going to be here in the next couple of days. I bought my press from NorDale Clothing which has a very high rating (98%) on Ebay...

Im going to put this "Cheap Press" to the test to see if it can hold up. It has a one year warranty on it so if ends up giving me problems I will move towards the Sunie Press as well.

I will be using this press in a medium to low production setting. It will be my fill in for the slow sign season that is ahead. 

I will be posting a detailed thread on NorDale Clothing's Black Magic Heat Press.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

Well the price is dirt cheap is all I can say. Look at that black magic press. Is that some kinda teflon wrapper on the upper platon? I bet the wiring is top notch and the heating element is the same as the toasters they make. I know the price is tempting and I like a good grilled cheese just like everyone else but, in the end you are going to buy another press sooner or later.

I think I will grab one of these cheapies and do some long term testing against my standard machine. I wonder if they make flash units?


----------



## mrdavid

I have seen the pros tell people to buy used name brand and they do not have any leg to stand on when there press dont work or I have seen some post on here stating that there press was 6 years old and could not get it fix becouse company no longer made that or sold that kind any more and yes I have been told by pro what kind of vinyl cutter to get and it was junk and now I am getting new one from the same company but it has been over A month and I have lost money so yes you can lose money when buying from any one and yes it may not work but that is where the person that you are dealing with needs to be there and stand up for the products that is why we started this post was to let poeple know who we have went with to buy are press but then there are others who would like to go cheaper and they have posted here to let others know about there problems so yes you can get GOOD as will as BAD


----------



## wdeblase

Correct Mr. David. I bought a cheap press, I know it. I don't plan on it lasting 10 years, but it has gotten me the experience i needed with heat presses. I do signs and vinyl as a hobby with some extra cash, so this was me expanding my hobby. If i turn this into something more permenant then i might buy a better press.


----------



## 5thQuarterSports

William I agree whole heartedly


----------



## badalou

5thQuarterSports said:


> I completely disagree. Cheap does not = poorly made. My mentor bought a "cheap no name" press off ebay 5 years ago and it has been going strong ever since. I have read this thread from cover to cover, what I came away with...most all press' are made somewhere else. No such thing as "U.S. Made" any longer. Let's face it, would it have been any better if this Illumapress was 4x the amount he paid? All I'm saying is PRICE DOES NOT EQUAL QUALITY. Isn't that what we all try to tell out customers?


Your right, but do you know the failure rate??? I would bet it is high. As stated above there are problems. I own a Mighty press and you do not see many people telling you they are having prblems. and if they are they are backed up by companies that have been in business a long time. Quality control makes sure these units are reliable before they are sold.


----------



## mrdavid

I do not see any one having any problems with the sunie press and when they do it is there felt not the press yes others have there problems but they are getting them with out any back ground if the read thin they would see that the one we been talking about is the SUNIE and not the others Sunie has been around and yes they do stand behand there product and that is why I got one


----------



## AustinJeff

5thQuarterSports said:


> Let's face it, would it have been any better if this Illumapress was 4x the amount he paid? All I'm saying is PRICE DOES NOT EQUAL QUALITY.


Certainly true, BUT if a company is able to charge 4x as much as the competition and still survive and thrive for years, there's probably a good reason for it.

Ipods cost more than other mp3 players, and most people agree they are worth it. That being said, I still prefer my cheap no name unit. But I'm also not using it run my business.

And there are other options. I have found good used name-brand presses on Craigslist for about the price of an electric griddle duct taped to a couple of 2X4's on eBay.


----------



## 5thQuarterSports

Okay, Okay, Okay, I'll admit it! My wife wouldn't give me enough money to buy a top of the line press, so I talked her into a cheapy! LOL!!

Cheers


----------



## mrdavid

HI LOU will if I would went with what people tell me your friend Roger would not be getting my Business. There where lot of older members that told me not to buy from him becouse he is selling new product. When I ask why? they say the same thing that had not been used and they would only buy from company that has been A round.So if you where to sell verry good product but did not offer the same as the next person you would not buy this.Is why small Business close up and never can get started people where scared to buy from them becouse it is new and they dont offer the same it dois not mater where or how you buy from as long as they can stand by there product even if there junk


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

Anyone notice the Sunie press is 16" length and 24" wide? Should not the platons run the other way for simple ease of use, loading and centering shirts and transfers?


----------



## threadartist

Just my recent experience with a no name $300 heat press and a $1500 heat press -- 
Try to compare a "don't hit me on my back bumper or I'll blow up" Pinto to a 2008 BMW M4. 

Can you tell I love my new heat press? 

Yes, it was expensive, but compared to the other one that I just wasted my money on, it is night and day. I actually enjoy the process now. The heat is consistent, the pressure is perfect, and even on high pressure, I am able to press down and release without man-handling the unit. 

People will always try to buy the least expensive model (I did!). You won't know what you are missing unless you visit a company and try out a quality heat press.


----------



## mrdavid

this has nothing to do with price it all comes down to should I buy from you no I better not becouse I was told it is junk or the price is to cheap will if I did this I would no longer be doing this I will buy from who I think is offering good product and yes I do check them out before I buy from them that is the problem no one ask them about there product so they seen the price and jump at it with out checking or asking


----------



## sjidohair

Mr David,
I agree, I made a mistake, buying the Press I did, but I do know of poeple that use it, and have not problem, I think there is a bad batch out there, with cold spots, I just happen to get one of them. 
I did check this guys track record, and he had 100% feedback on good machines,,I find that so hard to believe after in a weeks time I saw 3-4 people on here get a bad press, so it has to be a defective group, or poeple are not giving him a bad review.Unfortunaly I will be the first bad feedback for him, but the reason i went with that brand was his 100% feedback.
well anyway my sunie is on the way, & I cant wait, I am having tee withdrawal, I wish I had a cutter, I would be cutting out stencils and airbrushing white sayings on black tees, If anyone has a cutter , I could use some saying cut out,, let me know a price,if there is a medium you can put thru the cutter, that can be reused, as a stencil.


----------



## ambitious

A couple weeks back i went ahead and bought the sunie heat press with their cutter. But till last week i was able to start testing and ran into some problems but eventually figured it out IT WAS ME .LOL

First problem was the t-shirt i didn't check to see if it was preshrunk so when i did the test wash on it all my letters peeled off. Yes the shirt shrunk dramatically...

Secondly on a second shirt preshrunk already i didn't realize i was peeling hot when it specifically says peel cold on my vinyl instructions AGAIN ME NOT PAYING ATTENTION TO PROCEDURES. So yes it peeled again. Now on my other shirts followed proper procedures washed 5 times and still holding. So what i am trying to say if your a newbie like myself follow proper instructions DON'T connect your heatpress to a 6 outlet surge protector like i did. FORGOT TO MENTION THAT TOO....

Also i don't regret buying my sunie heatpress with my seikitech cutter it is worrking BEAUTIFUL and the seikitech cutter by far the best FOR ME very fast cutter/plotter i didn't care if it didn't have the contour cutting that i wasn't going to be doing inkjet cutting on it anyways. Im on my 20th shirt with this sunie heatpress and cutter/plotter and im impressed!!


----------



## sjidohair

ok this poses a question, i have had,, are you guys prewashing all your tees before applying heat pressing,
thanks


----------



## HorseDesigns

My first heat press was a 15" clamshell and it got me through my initial years and was a huge step up from an iron LOL. And when the funds allowed for a quality 16" x 20" press then I could see what I was missing. That being said, you go with whatever you can afford at the time. I'm sure I paid a lot more than $250 for my little old fifteen incher.


----------



## ambitious

No you don't need to pre-wash your shirt's before pressing .What you want to do is buy them pre-shrunk already. But you might want to pre-press your shirt's before pressing any design on them to get all the moisture out keep pressing till no steam comes out of the shirt ..hope this helps


----------



## HorseDesigns

yep, always pre-press. You'll be amazed at how much steam comes out of some shirts.


----------



## sjidohair

yep, i always prepress, but always wondered about prewashing, thanks guys


----------



## Girlzndollz

No, you never want to get into pre-washing, it adds alot of labor and cost, and you don't ever know if a customer could have an allergy to your laundry detergent.

I found that some preshrunk 100% cotton tees could 'still' experience a tad/small/minute amount of additional shrinkage.

When testing a variety of 100% cottons, next to preshrunk 50/50 cotton/poly blends, the 50/50's looked much nicer, not wrinkled out of the dryer, and had no extra shrinkage. Very nice shirt, that's what I chose for the nice finish, smooth fiber appearance, and no additional shrinkage. I tested around 10 shirts, half 100% cottons, and their 50/50 counter parts. Anvil, Gildans, Jerzees and Hanes.


----------



## ambitious

So which one was your favorite shirt? I already tested anvil 100% cotton even after it said it was pre-shrunk i still experimented a bit of shrinkage but the vinyl is still holding nice. Also fruit of the loom which i didn't like at all..And so far i like gildan and AA by far the best from my opinion.


----------



## Girlzndollz

Oh yes, the Anvil had a bit of shrinkage on me, too, and the tag crumpled up after one wash, it looked like a crumpled gum wrapper, I did not like that at all, haha, it aged the shirt instantly in my eyes.

I forgot I also tested the FOLT's 100's and 5050's, that was okay, but the shirt I liked best was Gildans. I was torn between the 100% Ultra cotton and the Ultra Blend 50/50. I chose the UB 50/50 Gildan's because of that super nice wrinkle free look right out of a dryer and no shrinkage. I work with youth, so it helps my customer's, the Mom's, have an easy time dressing the kids in tees that are easy to care for, and present a nice looking child without wrinkles or fussing. LOL.

They love the product. Life is easy with the Gildan's 50/50 Ultra Blend. I'm with you, Gildan's. If I needed grown up apparel, I would def be checking out AA for myself after everything I've read here.

When I chose Gildan's I was going against the majority of advice I had gotten here, but it really fits the bill for me. Hey, good luck to you in what ever you do.


----------



## mrdavid

Bamboo works very nice I like them and I do sell them to


----------



## ambitious

Thank's kelly and goodluck to you as well. So mrdavid bamboo t-shirts hmmmm...looks like i'll be testing those shirts pretty sooooooon there's not that many people selling those shirts in my area which is good that way i'll be known as the bamboo guy. lol


----------



## Suz

Hi Everybody,

I received this heat press last week and just got around to trying it today.

Well, where do I start?

1st - the temperature will not stay at a constant. It will rise and go beyond what I have it set at, and then it will stay for about 1 second, then start declining. It varies around 10 or more degrees and never stays constant.

Does anyone else have a problem like this?

2nd - I think I may have gotten a used machine, as when I opened the box, the inside looked dirty like it may have been repackaged and on the platen? (bottom where the shirt lies) there are a couple of tiny red spots. And the instruction booklet has fingerprints all over it...

Anyways, I thought I'd give it a try. I tried pressing one inkjet transfer (Epson C88 Durabrite inks) I made using One-Step Papers and I got nothing - maybe a shadow of the image - but that's it. Set it at the temp. and timing indicated, but then again, that really doesn't mean much in my case.


Then, I tried a Duracotton sample at the recommended temp and time. I did get a transfer this time, but very splotchy. I pressed it again and again - same. AGain, I'm pretty sure this is because the machine is not heating properly.

Any suggestions? (besides sending this thing back?) I was really excited as everyone seemed to have good luck with theirs. I got mine from Sunie on Ebay like everyone else, but I think I got a dud... 

Thanks.

Suz


----------



## mrdavid

Ok what transfer paper with what ink and yes it will go up and down like that when I had my first press it was A Hix it did not have temp thing like this one so I was all ways told to set it 10 more then what I needed and it worked so know when see this I have seen why the press turns on to temp then stops heating untel it goes below the set temp then it turns back on and goes back up to temp I think all of them do this with the temp thing now for it not working with transfers what kind of paper with what kind of ink


----------



## Girlzndollz

Suz said:


> 1st - the temperature will not stay at a constant. It will rise and go beyond what I have it set at, and then it will stay for about 1 second, then start declining. It varies around 10 or more degrees and never stays constant.
> 
> Does anyone else have a problem like this?


Yes, I've read of other people have these problems sometimes, too. How are you measuring the temp? Are you using a lasert temp sensor? 

David has some good advice up there. If it is only ten degrees, you can just work with that and take that into account when setting the temp.

Also, just be sure to pre-heat your press a good 10 to 15 minutes before pressing, and warm your lower platen before pressing. The cool lower platen will take heat from the upper and lower your actual pressing temp, until it is warmed up.

Pre-press your shirt to remove moisture. All fabrics have it, and if you are trying to get water resistent ink into a fabric with water in it, it won't adhere well.

You can cut up a transfer for testing so you don't use as many papers while you are trying to get your press set up right.



> I tried pressing one inkjet transfer (*Epson C88 Durabrite inks*) I made using One-Step Papers and I got nothing - Then, I tried a *Duracotton *sample at the recommended temp and time. I did get a transfer this time, but very splotchy. I pressed it again and again - same.


Did you print the duracotton with the Epson, or did you use a laser printer? Duracotton is for a laser printer, I thought.


----------



## Suz

Girlz and David,

The duracotton was pre-printed and sent as a sample for me to apply.

I did pre-press my shirt.

The temperature is not just off about 10 degrees, it is constantly CHANGING - up -down-up-down, so I can't get a stable reading. I thought the temp should remain constant once it got warmed up to the desired temp?

I'm not actually measuring my temp - I'm just going by the gage on the machine and what I set it at. ex: if I want 360 degrees, I set it at 360. it warms up and constantly climbs. then, it will go back down, then up again....

Am I doing something wrong? Or is it the machine?


----------



## Girlzndollz

Hiya Suz,

I know for my machine, it's a Mighty Press Lite, it heats in cycles. I only have a green light, and when it is the temp, the green light goes out. I see when I am pressing the light comes back on, and goes off, and comes back on. It's running in cycles up and down, heating, cooling as the heat transfers to the shirt and reheating itself. A home oven does the same thing. That's all I have for you as far as the heat flucuating. 

What I'm refering to is only a minor heat flucuation, but the light does go on, and then off, and back on again. A degree or so in either direction.

I was reading somewhere the duracotton is pressed at around 400*. I'm not sure since I don't use it, but that's hotter than my Jetprosofstretch (375*). Did they tell you to adjust the heat temp with the paper?

An idea I have is for you to maybe order a sample pack of Jetprosofstretch from tshirtsupplies.com. The sample pack is one penny (1 cent) for 3 pages. The shipping is low, for me, like $6.50. So to try the paper (it is awesome), it's not a big investment. It is alot cheaper and easier than getting into shipping a machine back or wasting any more tees.

Paper can make a huge difference is your results. If you use your press with Jetpro, and you have bad results, you can then assume it's your press, lol, or shirt, lol. For the money, I would say get that great paper to work with and try again. I know I would be so interested to see if your results improve or not. It may not, but when you don't know if the paper or press is good, using JPSS, you know the paper is good and it takes away a variable, ya know?

Best wishes to you. I know it can be frustrating when you really want to get started and getting the shirts made. Hope things turn around without much issue.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

Suz said:


> Girlz and David,
> 
> The duracotton was pre-printed and sent as a sample for me to apply.
> 
> I did pre-press my shirt.
> 
> The temperature is not just off about 10 degrees, it is constantly CHANGING - up -down-up-down, so I can't get a stable reading. I thought the temp should remain constant once it got warmed up to the desired temp?
> 
> I'm not actually measuring my temp - I'm just going by the gage on the machine and what I set it at. ex: if I want 360 degrees, I set it at 360. it warms up and constantly climbs. then, it will go back down, then up again....
> 
> Am I doing something wrong? Or is it the machine?


The temp should stay consistent. It should not fluctuate just sitting there for an hour and not pressing anything. If your press fluctuates more than ten or twenty degrees and you havent touched it how are you ever going to get a production run completed?


----------



## mrdavid

Ok when I talk with LOU about pressing he told me that the press will lose temp and will go up little more so when I told him I had to do 300 shirts he said to add 10 and what 30 seconds for the temp I thought that was funny but I did it and it work when I got the sunie I could see why he said that and just never got to see it that is why I set 10 more then what I need. It will drop when you are pressing, it will drop in cold room,it will drop if you have fan on in the same room it will never set at what you set it for there is all ways some thing going on around it that is why it will do that and like KELLY says it works by cycles they all do this and yes I have check my temp with gun and it works fine temp was off by 4 if you dont like it then call Sunie and I know they will send your money back or send out new one


----------



## 5thQuarterSports

Let me ask you guys a questions. A press (no matter what the make) fluctuates anywhere from 5-20 degrees?


----------



## 5thQuarterSports

My new "cheap" press will arrive tomorrow. I have a heat gun and will keep yall updated on my temps.


----------



## mrdavid

Suz I have turn mine on you do have A problem mine was site at 375 it would go to 380 then it would go back to 375 so yes I would call first thing Monday and see if you could get new one or send it back for your money let us know what happins ok


----------



## mrdavid

Lynnwood 
yes they will but mine doies by 10 at the most when I am pressing it is becouse the shirt is cold bottem pad will cool i will lose up 7 but it will go back up its like Kelly says they do cycles so when it hits temp it is off when it gets below it turns back on


----------



## ambitious

Hey Suz i did exactly what mrdavid and lou are talking about i increased the temp by 10 degrees for whatever material your using vinyl or heat transfers and also increase the seconds to about 5-7 more. Also i think you should check your pressure because when i got my press the pressure needed to be increased. And as far as the manual with finger prints and the box all dirty i don't think that's right i would contact them. Also did it say it was brand new on ebay?


----------



## billm75

threadartist said:


> Just my recent experience with a no name $300 heat press and a $1500 heat press --
> Try to compare a "don't hit me on my back bumper or I'll blow up" Pinto to a 2008 BMW M4.
> 
> Can you tell I love my new heat press?
> 
> Yes, it was expensive, but compared to the other one that I just wasted my money on, it is night and day. I actually enjoy the process now. The heat is consistent, the pressure is perfect, and even on high pressure, I am able to press down and release without man-handling the unit.
> 
> People will always try to buy the least expensive model (I did!). You won't know what you are missing unless you visit a company and try out a quality heat press.


I can honestly state that I've had the same euphoric experience with my "cheap no-name" Sunie press. It's been chuggin' right along with no worries, no issues whatsoever! I spent under $300......and I'm thrilled with the results..... I have a QUALITY press, albeit in a 9x12 size and I can HONESTLY state that my Sunie beats it hands down. I spent MORE on the 9x12, by the way and frankly I felt cheated after having purchased and used the "cheap" one. 

Does this change anyone's opinion that has already bought either a cheap press or an expensive USA made press? Likely it doesn't....it just shows that you can't necessarily pay more to get a better product.


----------



## ambitious

Forgot to mention that mines fluctuates by 10 also if i have it set at 330 degrees it goes up to 340 degrees and then it starts dropping slowly all the way to like 325 degrees and then back up to to 340 degrees But still pressing without a problem my vinyl is sticking perfectly on my shirt even after washing is still looking good without a problem..


----------



## sjidohair

Guys my sunie, will be here on Tues, Have you guys ever had to change a fuse, and if so, where do we get one, or is there a reset button somewhere?
thanks sandy


----------



## ambitious

Nope never had to change fuse on it.


----------



## mrdavid

not yet but let you know when I do I think they send one I have to check..


----------



## diane143

A press shouldn't fluctuate by more than a couple of degrees while just sitting there, once it is heated up completely.


----------



## ambitious

And how many degrees are we talking about diane .Also what kind of press do you have?


----------



## Suz

Okay, I called Frank at Sunie. He told me that the machine is supposed to fluctuate between 10-15 degrees. 

He also said to go ahead and try again and see if I get better results.

so, I go plug the machine in, set it at 400 degrees. When it reached 297, it started smoking!! From the inside where the spring is. Is this normal??? Frank said in the beginning there may be some smoke. We never experienced any smoke in the beginning - only now when I turned it on!

I quickly unplugged it and posted this message. Does anyone else's machine smoke from the inside??


----------



## mrdavid

you have bad machine


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

Ahhh....I think you have a fried unit. Lets hope Frank thinks so!


----------



## Suz

Yea, I think it's fried too. It's a good thing I checked on it very shortly after I plugged it in or it may have burned down my garage!!

I wrote him an e-mail and will follow up with a phone call tomorrow morning.

I hope he'll give me the refund he offered today... (and pay the return shipping, as it IS a defective product and not my fault...).

I'll keep you all advised.

Suz


----------



## sjidohair

Suz,
sorry to hear about you Press. 
I know how frustrating it is, when you are ready to go , like crazy, and no machine to work with, I am very glad to see that your press poeple are talking to you.
I am sure they will make it right, I had your similiar situation last week. I will be getting my new one tomorrow. Make sure and let them know you are on the t-shirt Forum, it speaks for itself,, as far as maybe getting your shipping back, I mailed my fried one, illumapress back today, and am also hoping i get at least , one of the shipping charges refunded. Please keep me posted
sandy


----------



## inker

Wow! This is pretty scary. I bought a press that clunks EVERY couple of minutes. I know it's regulaying it's temperature and all...but jeeeesh!
Donna


----------



## 5thQuarterSports

Okay, my new "no-name" press came in today. Here are a few things I've noticed:

1) the bottom plate is solid metal, no padding.

2) having no padding on bottom plate, will that present a problem?

3) the degrees are in celcius (this isn't that big of a deal.

4) turned the unit on, let it warm up until 200 degrees celsius (392 fahrenheit). 

5) checked temp with temp gun, and all areas' on heating platten is pretty consistant with about .5 - 1 degree variable.

I will be cutting some vinyl tonight and pressing. I will let yall know how this works out. Just remember, I am new to this so please be easy on the newby!


----------



## billm75

5thQuarterSports said:


> Okay, my new "no-name" press came in today. Here are a few things I've noticed:
> 
> 1) the bottom plate is solid metal, no padding.
> 
> 2) having no padding on bottom plate, will that present a problem?
> 
> 3) the degrees are in celcius (this isn't that big of a deal.
> 
> 4) turned the unit on, let it warm up until 200 degrees celsius (392 fahrenheit).
> 
> 5) checked temp with temp gun, and all areas' on heating platten is pretty consistant with about .5 - 1 degree variable.
> 
> I will be cutting some vinyl tonight and pressing. I will let yall know how this works out. Just remember, I am new to this so please be easy on the newby!


 
To answer your questions as best I can:

1. Yikes
2. I would definitely consider getting in touch with the seller and mentioning this. It will make a difference in setting your downforce and in "forgiving" any irregularities in the garment you are pressing. Mine came with a pad, and I still purchased a Tee-Pad-It to put on top of it. Makes life so much simpler.
3. Just spend 5 minutes and print up a chart to keep handy. Simple enough.
4. Not really a question, but Congrats.
5. Sounds like it's holding steady for now. Keep checking it as you work.

But seriously, check on that pad for the bottom platen. I feel you need AT LEAST one pad.....


----------



## Girlzndollz

billm75 said:


> But seriously, check on that pad for the bottom platen. I feel you need AT LEAST one pad.....


Me, too. I've read that sometimes folks change out their lower platen pad, so I would assume you can buy them. There are also teflon "slip covers" that wrap the lower platen, I've heard they have some give, so maybe that is all you need. (?) I've thought about investing in one just because that surface is easier to slid the shirt around on than the lower pad that came with my Mighty Press.

Good luck with you new press. Check the temperture during pressing, at least in the beginning, maybe every 15 to 30 minutes, to make sure it holds consistantly during use. It can't hurt to be sure of that up front. Best regards, Kelly


----------



## 5thQuarterSports

I really appreciate the help guys. I have pressed a few small designs that I cut and after figuring out that the instruction that came with the vinyl are more of a suggestion than reality I started actually seein the results that I was expecting. The vinyl manuf. wanted me to pre press for 4 sec. then press for 12-14 seconds. When I tried that I noticed that the backing was wrickling up. So I lowered the press time by 2 seconds.....same result....then by another 2 and that was the magic number. So, the instruction for the temp was good, but the time was wrong.

Now on to the press itself. It performed really well (for a $300 press). It maintained temp throughout my experiment (roughly about 3 hours). My only complaint is that with the temp fluxs the temp controler would "click" once when cutting off and once when cutting on. I guess it's just a minor nuisance.

I will continue to keep yall updated.

Lynnwood


----------



## sjidohair

My sunie, Arrived, today, I just got home from the Salon/spa, that is another one of my business's, and I plugged in my Sunie, and warmed it up, Not sure how to find out if I am in Celcius or Farneheight, need a lil help here from my Sunie GUrus,,, any way I pressed practice, 3 Transfers and everyone came out absoultely BEAUTIFUL..
Yahooo, I am in Business and ready to roll, I am gonna stay up all night making Tees,,, SUNIE,, ROCKS,,,,,,
I still need to find out how to go between c, and f, but other wise,, I am rolling ..
Thanks
sandyJo
Here is a pic of my first attempt


----------



## 5thQuarterSports

sandyjo is that a transfer you printed?


----------



## sjidohair

No I did not print it, I got it from Wildside, that was my first attempt with the new machine,, so far tonight i have done 40 tees.
And working like a charm,,,
Yahooooooo


----------



## ambitious

Congratulation's sandy look's nice! Also you should be able to see it on the small digital control panel if the little green light is on C means your on celsius if it's on F your on farenheight.


----------



## sjidohair

Sometimes i see it light up in F and sometimes I dont,, lol, was just wondering how to switch, it,,oh well working great,,,


----------



## mrdavid

sandy 
now you need to get some of you own tarnsfer paper and start to play with that make more money by custom then permade ones good luck


----------



## theresaflores

WEll, I have been following this thread and really appreciate all of the helpful info. My old press was giving me trouble, heating beyond the set temp. Then this week, it blew two fuses by heating too fast and too high.. so I figured it was time to stop taking chances ands buy a new one. I went to Ebay and found a SUNIE press that was getting ready to end and I placed my bid... I won the press for $213.30 including shipping!! It is a 15x15 SUNIE press and I am really pleased. I got the email saying it has shipped so now I am just waiting. I looked on their website, but the press I bought isn't on there even though the Ebay info said it is their most popular press. Here is the one I won... 15 T-Shirt Heat Press Screen Printing Digital New Model - eBay (item 300215046784 end time Apr-15-08 20:00:00 PDT)


----------



## ambitious

Wow nice press!That must be one of there new ones the only ones i seen are black also the black ones have the pressure knob on the handle of the press i will still contact them though and ask them if this is one of there newest models.


----------



## mrdavid

that is the new one there selling you will have to let us know who it works


----------



## theresaflores

Cool! Thanks for the info. I have tried calling them all day, but can never get an answer ;( Hopefully I won't have any issues that I need to call them about. Maybe its the time diffeence, but isn't NV 2 hrs behind TX? Like its 4:50 here, it should be 2:50 there???

I will post an update when it gets here! I already have orders waiting. UPS shows that it should be delivered on the 21st.


----------



## signs4bizness

MotoskinGraphix said:


> Well the price is dirt cheap is all I can say. Look at that black magic press. Is that some kinda teflon wrapper on the upper platon? I bet the wiring is top notch and the heating element is the same as the toasters they make. I know the price is tempting and I like a good grilled cheese just like everyone else but, in the end you are going to buy another press sooner or later.
> 
> I think I will grab one of these cheapies and do some long term testing against my standard machine. I wonder if they make flash units?


Well my "DIRT CHEAP" Press kicks butt. Spent about 4 hours straight pressing last night. Everything went very nicely. Yes it is a cloth on the upper platen. That being said my heat and pressure is nothing short of perfectly even!! Say what you want but this press will be the perfect way to jump into my new adventure!!

Instead of that grilled cheese im going out to have a steak dinner with the money I saved.


----------



## sjidohair

Awsesome,,
press away. Actually speaking of a grilled cheese sandwich, I bet these heat press's would make alot of really mean Panini, or grilled cheese footlong sandwiches,, lol

Always think outside the Box.
Sandy


----------



## indy99

I had company coming one day and decided to press my table cloths with my heat press, it turned out great.


----------



## mrdavid

Can I go with you steak sounds good!!!


----------



## ashamutt

threadartist said:


> Just my recent experience with a no name $300 heat press and a $1500 heat press --
> Try to compare a "don't hit me on my back bumper or I'll blow up" Pinto to a 2008 BMW M4.
> 
> Can you tell I love my new heat press?
> 
> Yes, it was expensive, but compared to the other one that I just wasted my money on, it is night and day. I actually enjoy the process now. The heat is consistent, the pressure is perfect, and even on high pressure, I am able to press down and release without man-handling the unit.
> 
> People will always try to buy the least expensive model (I did!). You won't know what you are missing unless you visit a company and try out a quality heat press.


 
What is the name of your "bmw" heat press?? and where did you get it??


----------



## BQfromNY

what keywords should I use for searching for sunie heat pressess on ebay - I tried sunnie and heat press w/ no results.


----------



## sjidohair

to Search for the sunie,
Go to Ebay Express and then put in Sunie Heat Press. you should pull up the seller there.


----------



## ambitious

Yes i had the same exact problem when i was looking for my press until i got there website from someone here. try sunie.com and goodluck


----------



## BQfromNY

It appears they are no longer registered - not sure if they deleted their account or if it got suspended??



== BQ ==


----------



## mrdavid

they no longer sale there becouse of the cost to sell on there


----------



## Suz

I need to exchange/return my machine as it is fried. Now what am I to do? Is he out of business or what?


----------



## billm75

Suz, SUNIE.COM is still in business, they just appear to have left the Ebay circuit. Head on over to their website for contact info.


----------



## BQfromNY

well, I emailed their sales dept. three days ago an dhave yet to get a response... I smell trouble 

I was going to make a purchase this week!

== BQ ==


----------



## theresaflores

Uh-oh! This doesn't sound good... I got my SUNIE press in today and will check it out tomorrow. I hope it is okay! I'll have to check their website and make sure there is a way to contact them if something isn't right with the press.


----------



## ashamutt

BQfromNY said:


> well, I emailed their sales dept. three days ago an dhave yet to get a response... I smell trouble
> 
> I was going to make a purchase this week!
> 
> == BQ ==


KEEP CALLING... and speak to FRANK.

I had to call A LOT!!!!!!!!
I finally got ahold of FRANK at 12 midnight EST!!!
He said he would take care of everything for me if need be.
made me feel a little better......
so keep calling......


----------



## BQfromNY

Well, I have to admit Iam scared now - what about the other pressess on ebay - anyone have any good exp. w/ them? I was all set to buy a Sunie but now Iam too worried. I knew I was already taking a chance w/ them but w/ this recent activity (or lack of) I have decided not to.

== BQ ==


----------



## ambitious

Well good thing i haven't had a problem with my sunie otherwise i would of been one pissed off tiger. Also BQfromNY you spend your hardworking money wisely on something you know it's going to work for you. The reason the sunie press got a lot of attention was because it was bought from several of us here on the board and got the job done for a quarter of the price of the other popular expensive presses. So far i was able to start my buisness with my cheap heat press and my cheap cutter/plotter from my home and now saving all my profit to upgrade to the good popular presses and a new Roland GX24 for future buisness in a SHOP. I also plan on keeping my sunie press and plotter as a back up. Now goodluck and if you have the money to buy the good popular presses you go for it! Also i know you'll get good customer service from one of the vendors here on the forum that sell these good presses.


----------



## ashamutt

BQfromNY said:


> Well, I have to admit Iam scared now - what about the other pressess on ebay - anyone have any good exp. w/ them? I was all set to buy a Sunie but now Iam too worried. I knew I was already taking a chance w/ them but w/ this recent activity (or lack of) I have decided not to.
> 
> == BQ ==


 
...besides the "smudge" on the upper heating platen my seiki/sunie press has been GREAT.....but like BADALOU said before..."what is the failure rate on these???"

For what it is worth I will repost what I wrote many pages ago,page 18(man this thread is long/cool!).....

"First , let me say .. I AGREE WITH LOU... _IF _you are doing this t-shirt thing as a business!!!!

BUT , If you are ONLY a 'pressing for fun" hobbyist like me(_and can afford to loose 200-300 dollars if something goes wrong_)... then go with the cheap chinese Seiki... that way it will not matter if it takes them a while to replace it.(_if something does go wrong_.)

The people at Sunie.com(ebay) and Seiki are the SAME people... AND THEY DO NOT SPEAK ENGLISH VERY WELL so it is a little hard communicating with them.

My platen had a BIG SMUDGE in the teflon coating . looked bad although it was smooth.

I had to call them and email them several times before FINALLY getting an answer that was acceptable!!!!

At first they kept stating(email)..."Thank you for your email. Sorry, all of our heat presses Teflon coated heating platen are some quality this one due to assembly causing. You may return it and get refund if you don't want it. Thanks.
Jane

NEXT RESPONSE(email)..."Thank you for your understand. All heat presses are same heating platen with some scrach. It is very hard no scrach when they assemble. None of Ebay sellers have a heat press with Teflon coated. Our products are best quality with best price in Ebay. Thank you again for your understanding.
Jane

THEN AFTER ME BUGGING THEM SEVERAL MORE TIMES, I GOT THIS(email)... "Sorry, we don't have new heating platen. you may return it to us if you don't like it. Or we can send you free a Teflon sheet. Thank you for your understand.
Jane

TO SAY THE LEAST, I WAS VERY ANGRY!!!     

THEN i called at 12midnight and finally spoke with a man named 'FRANK"... he said ,without hesitation, "No problem, We will replace the platten if it does not satisfy you....BUT, please use it first and see if it works ok... the smudge should not affect the pressing at all, but if it does , we will replace."

FINALLY, AFTER MUCH STRESSING , I had the answer i was looking for.(but still do not know if they would follow through)

SO.... Let me say again..... If I was going into BUSINESS, I WOULD NOT BUY THE SEIKI!!!
I would wait a few more months(or whatever it took) and would save up 2 or 3 hundred more dollars to BUY A REPUTABLE PRESS!!!!!!
*PATIENCE ALWAYS PAYS OFF*!!
(a lot less people would be in foreclosure if they only had patience to save A LOT before they purchased!!)( and didn't purchase beyond their means!!!)

BUT , if you are doing this for fun, as a hobby ONLY.... and can afford to loose 200+ dollars if some malfunction were to happen.... then GO FOR IT!!! BUY THE SEIKI!!!!!!!!!
It has been great for me,*A HOBBYIST*, so far!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

(I WILL UPDATE IF ANYTHING GOES WRONG)"


.....as of 4/22/08 my press has been fine!.... it does however run '15° too cool"....but I just turn the temp up and everything's fine!(I use a surface thermometer)


----------



## mrdavid

As for "me mine "is for business I have had no problems with mine. I have done over 6,000 shirts and I have only had since Dec,07 so with this said you get what you pay for


----------



## sjidohair

I agree, that Sunie, is a great machine for me as a buisness person,, I also got mine off ebay, i was glad to see by the post, even tho it was hard to get ahold of janet or frank, they did offer replacements, that would be all I would need. I also know they are on the web for service. May be hard to get ahold of, but arent they all!!!lol


----------



## ashamutt

mrdavid said:


> As for "me mine "is for business I have had no problems with mine. I have done over 6,000 shirts and I have only had since Dec,07 so with this said you get what you pay for


WOW MRDAVID!!!! 
6000 shirts in 4 months!!! ?
YOU MUST BE RICH!!!!!

That's 120,000 dollars if you charged 20bucks a shirt!!!!

50 shirts a day ,EVERYDAY, for 4 months 
straight ??!!!!??? how did you find the time?? 

That's 2 shirts per hour , every hour, everyday, for 120 days straight!!?? 

WOW!!!???


----------



## mrdavid

I get 200 to 400 shirts orders and I only charge $5.00 to 7.00 per shirt so I am not that busy.


----------



## billm75

I feel it must be re-reitirated here....

The SUNIE Press has worked flawlessly for ME. I got it at a great price and it's working like a champ. I've not had to contact their sales/service departments, so I truly can't speak to that. I do know, however, that Blankshirts.com also sells this press, SEIKI, and I'm fairly certain that if you purchase direct from THEM, you will get a response.

Keep the press separate from the seller. You and I could sell these presses too if we wanted to make the investment and become a dealer. I don't want to do that....so I buy from those who do.

Don't taint the equipment because a seller isn't helping you out properly. That would be like knocking Sony because Best Buy didn't treat you right.....

That said, I would still advocate the USA Made presses IF, repeat IF, you have the money to make that investment from the start. I didn't. I took a gamble and it paid off for ME.

Money not being an object, I would never have given a second thought to using a foreign made press. But since money IS an object, I had to go where my budget allowed.


----------



## ashamutt

mrdavid said:


> I get 200 to 400 shirts orders and I only charge $5.00 to 7.00 per shirt so I am not that busy.


STILL , that's a lot of shirts per day!!!!!

Do you press by yourself or do you have someone to help you???


----------



## ashamutt

billm75 said:


> I feel it must be re-reitirated here....
> 
> The SUNIE Press has worked flawlessly for ME. I got it at a great price and it's working like a champ. I've not had to contact their sales/service departments, so I truly can't speak to that. I do know, however, that Blankshirts.com also sells this press, SEIKI, and I'm fairly certain that if you purchase direct from THEM, you will get a response.
> 
> Keep the press separate from the seller. You and I could sell these presses too if we wanted to make the investment and become a dealer. I don't want to do that....so I buy from those who do.
> 
> Don't taint the equipment because a seller isn't helping you out properly. That would be like knocking Sony because Best Buy didn't treat you right.....
> 
> That said, I would still advocate the USA Made presses IF, repeat IF, you have the money to make that investment from the start. I didn't. I took a gamble and it paid off for ME.
> 
> Money not being an object, I would never have given a second thought to using a foreign made press. But since money IS an object, I had to go where my budget allowed.


 
Agree all the way! 

(Money (as of right now) was no object for me but since I "was" only going to do this for a hobby I did not want to spend 650.00+)

(will you ever "up-grade" to a "reputable" press??)if so what kind?


----------



## mrdavid

Mrs. Bacon. I do them my self the last two months people here are getting ready for the flee market. And I had lot freinds as will as my self to make shirts for. So yes it is lot plus still getting ready for my self to open A store soon as summer is offer and can slow down some


----------



## Nav

(Hello. Long time lurker, first time poster)

I recently got one of those IllumaPress heat presses off of Ebay for a little more than $200 with shipping. The seller's feedback is here. Embedded in the ad is a youtube video of it working which is here.

I don't do t-shirts. I use it almost exclusively to sublimate tiles, and I have the pressure set to how I like it, so I don't really know how easy it is to constantly adjust pressure. 

The Pluses: 

It's cheap. 
It seems to work well enough.
It's fairly sturdy. 

The Negatives

It's only in Celsius

The temp fluctuates more than most other machines I've seen. Once it reaches the proper temp, it seems to shoot past about 10 degrees C and then go back down and up, down and up 15 degrees. 

While I think it's sturdy, the base needs to be a bit thicker, methinks. 

If you watch the youtube video, you'll notice the song that plays when it's done. And it dies painfully when you lift the press. You start to hear that song in your sleep. That alone makes it not worth it. Ha. 


I've only had it about a month, and I use it every day, and it does its job. I am, however, saving up to buy a name brand press and planning on keeping this one as a backup.


----------



## ashamutt

mrdavid said:


> Mrs. Bacon. I do them my self the last two months people here are getting ready for the flee market. And I had lot freinds as will as my self to make shirts for. So yes it is lot plus still getting ready for my self to open A store soon as summer is offer and can slow down some


oh...ok.... that sounds better .....good for you and the store!!! congrats!!!!!

I am a one person show here!!....my hubby
only helps by giving his opinion!!!lol!

let us know how your store goes...and if it will be on line too.

A question... what is your favorite paper for darks??


----------



## theresaflores

Okay... an update on the SUNIE press that I bought off of Ebay.

I finally got it set up and pressed an order. When I first turned it on and set my temp, I waited for it to get to the temp and it did, but then it KEPT RISING! I kinda freaked out and turned it off. I thought about it for a while and decided to try again... This time when I turned it on, it reached the set temp and only fluctuated about =/-6 degrees. Whew!! I thought for sure I had a bad press. 

Now, I have doen several orders and it seems to be working fine, except for the fluctuation, which lots of folks say is normal.

My complaints:

It doesn't open as wide as my previous press, so I have burned my knuckles already!! lol.


----------



## ashamutt

theresaflores said:


> Okay... an update on the SUNIE press that I bought off of Ebay.
> 
> I finally got it set up and pressed an order. When I first turned it on and set my temp, I waited for it to get to the temp and it did, but then it KEPT RISING! I kinda freaked out and turned it off. I thought about it for a while and decided to try again... This time when I turned it on, it reached the set temp and only fluctuated about =/-6 degrees. Whew!! I thought for sure I had a bad press.
> 
> Now, I have doen several orders and it seems to be working fine, except for the fluctuation, which lots of folks say is normal.
> 
> My complaints:
> 
> It doesn't open as wide as my previous press, so I have burned my knuckles already!! lol.


 
My sunie/seiki heat press is working fine too!! 

It runs about 10-15° on the low side but i adjust and everything presses great!

It is strange how it goes way up in temp,over the set point, then "clicks" and goes way down!
But i just ride the "wave" LOL!!!!

So far so good!

Glad your sunie worked out too!!!!!


----------



## BQfromNY

OK - my turn... Sunie.com is back on Ebay and I just won their 15" press for $169.00 - Ill give a report once it arrives.

== BQ ==


----------



## LittleDogy

Phishing Warning on the Sunie.com website?

I went through the whole process to order the 16 x 20 press on sunie.com and when I got to the page to enter my credit card info, a warning popped up from internet explorer:


Suspicious website

This might be a phishing website

phishing websites impersonate trustworthy websites for the purpose of obtaining your personal or financial information.

Microsoft recommends that you do not give any information to such websites.


And then, it gives me the option to report if I think it's a phishing website.

I just want to order the press and I don't know enough about the internet to proceed. Can anyone help me here?


----------



## signs4bizness

LittleDogy said:


> Phishing Warning on the Sunie.com website?
> 
> I went through the whole process to order the 16 x 20 press on sunie.com and when I got to the page to enter my credit card info, a warning popped up from internet explorer:
> 
> 
> Suspicious website
> 
> This might be a phishing website
> 
> phishing websites impersonate trustworthy websites for the purpose of obtaining your personal or financial information.
> 
> Microsoft recommends that you do not give any information to such websites.
> 
> 
> And then, it gives me the option to report if I think it's a phishing website.
> 
> I just want to order the press and I don't know enough about the internet to proceed. Can anyone help me here?


Sounds Phishy!! Don't take the bait. They are trying to lure you in.

LMAO


----------



## primeimages

I guess the problem with those cheap eBay Made in China presses is the DISTRIBUTION OF HEAT on the entire platten. Sure you may get a good deal with a 16x20 but can it distribute heat evenly and at accurate temps? As they say : "*SAVE OUR JOBS AND BUY U.S.A*.!!!!


----------



## LittleDogy

primeimages said:


> I guess the problem with those cheap eBay Made in China presses is the DISTRIBUTION OF HEAT on the entire platten. Sure you may get a good deal with a 16x20 but can it distribute heat evenly and at accurate temps? As they say : "*SAVE OUR JOBS AND BUY U.S.A*.!!!!


Have you read this whole thread, like I have?


----------



## ambitious

Phishing scam Wow! be careful most of us bought our presses from ebay i know i did. But i did buy a piece of teflon sheet from the sunie.com website without a problem.

Also to Mr.PRIMEIMAGES (SAVE OUR JOBS AND BUY USA) Yes i would of bought a USA made press but with the cost of living here in CALIFORNIA and our gas prices so HIGH i couldn't afford to buy my equipment. But im happy i went the cheap route because my equipment already paid for itself in less than 3 months. Also i don't think that by buying USA made equipment is going to save our jobs when more than half of our US manufacturers are already making there stuff overseas..........


----------



## ashamutt

LittleDogy said:


> Phishing Warning on the Sunie.com website?
> 
> I went through the whole process to order the 16 x 20 press on sunie.com and when I got to the page to enter my credit card info, a warning popped up from internet explorer:
> 
> 
> Suspicious website
> 
> This might be a phishing website
> 
> phishing websites impersonate trustworthy websites for the purpose of obtaining your personal or financial information.
> 
> Microsoft recommends that you do not give any information to such websites.
> 
> 
> And then, it gives me the option to report if I think it's a phishing website.
> 
> I just want to order the press and I don't know enough about the internet to proceed. Can anyone help me here?


_*IF*_ sunie is back on ebay... buy from them that way, through ebay , and pay with paypal..... 
that way , you will be more protected.

that's what I did.


----------



## ashamutt

primeimages said:


> I guess the problem with those cheap eBay Made in China presses is the DISTRIBUTION OF HEAT on the entire platten. Sure you may get a good deal with a 16x20 but can it distribute heat evenly and at accurate temps? As they say : "*SAVE OUR JOBS AND BUY U.S.A*.!!!!


 
Oh, i so want to buy USA!!!!! 
But can't afford it sometimes! 
Plus .... how many parts in the "USA" press are made overseas anyway?


----------



## LittleDogy

ashamutt said:


> _*IF*_ sunie is back on ebay... buy from them that way, through ebay , and pay with paypal.....
> that way , you will be more protected.
> 
> that's what I did.


I can't find them on ebay. I guess they are gone from there?


----------



## ashamutt

LittleDogy said:


> I can't find them on ebay. I guess they are gone from there?


They are there.....

in ebay search type in ...
15 T-Shirt Heat Press


----------



## Girlzndollz

BQfromNY said:


> OK - my turn... Sunie.com is back on Ebay and I just won their 15" press for $169.00 - Ill give a report once it arrives.
> 
> == BQ ==


Hey BQ,

That's great! This a crazy, awesome price you won at.  Good for you, and good luck to you! 

Best regards, Kelly


----------



## LittleDogy

How often does sunie put their 16 x 20 on ebay?


----------



## ashamutt

LittleDogy said:


> How often does sunie put their 16 x 20 on ebay?


It is "hit or miss" with that.

I would email them ,through ebay, and ask them when another one will be up for "auction" ...not "sale"... if you say "sale" they will put it up for "Buy it now"!... and it will be more expensive that way.


----------



## dael27

I purchased a Black Magic (looks a lot like a Sunie to me) press from Nordale Clothing on Ebay. The construction is heavy duty, the press weighing over 50 lbs. Everything works smoothly and as expected. The various adjustments (time, pressure,etc.) are easy to use and appear acurate. I also paid around $250 with shipping. I have had it for a short time but it has worked beautifully for me so far. The transfers have adhered well after repeated washings and I have seen no signs of fading. I use both 100% cotton and 50/50 Cotton blend shirts with Ironall Dark Transfers and Jetpro Sofstretch for light transfers. So far, so good-we'll see what time tells me.


----------



## sjidohair

HI guys, I got my samples from Coastal, for Transfer paper, I got Everlast dark, and Jet Pro SofStretch, for lights.
I have been pressing away with transfers preprinted from wildside, artbrand, thompson,printex, ect,, no problems,
I printed these papers, looked good,
Used the One for dark color, and prined a graphics design, it was very stiff, I figured, out that you have to cut off all the extra,,and leave nothing outside the print, otherwise it looks white and gummy.ok on with the jetpro
i printed a saying in black letters, transfered good. but i did not cut around and weed in and out of the letters, and what was inside the letter was kindy balley, yukky,
next i printed a whole halo 3 form xbox scene, just for sampling not for selling, anyway, i cut everything off the outside,, and pressed , with my SUNIE, press which i love,,
anyway,that came out much better, so the lesson i am learning here, is these transfers have to have ink, on them in all the spots and they will go on fine,, so if i want to print a saying , I will have to capture that saying in a colored box, or oval or something, background color. Does that sound Right?
i was hoping for just black lettering on white tees, but looks like that is not a reality, with these papers. Is there any other paper that does not leave residue behind, between the letters and holes of letters ,, in the weeding areas?
thanks guys,
Oh and by the way, I have had my SUNIE for a lil over 2 weeks, and Have sold enough shirts to pay for it already,, yahooo


----------



## theresaflores

primeimages said:


> I guess the problem with those cheap eBay Made in China presses is the DISTRIBUTION OF HEAT on the entire platten... As they say : "*SAVE OUR JOBS AND BUY U.S.A*.!!!!


Hey Jack, I am not having a problem with heat distribution... Its the fluctuation of the temp that we are talking about.

Like I said before, other than that, the press works like a charm!! 

I am all for the BUY USA stuff, but sometimes, the USA stuff is a little too pricey for some of ussmaller businesses.


----------



## ambitious

LITTLEDOGGY they have a 15 x15 sunie press right now on auction and as far as the 16x20 goodluck i've been keeping my eye open on ebay for that press as well with no luck.


----------



## Girlzndollz

sjidohair said:


> on with the jetpro
> i printed a saying in black letters, transfered good. but i did not cut around and weed in and out of the letters, and what was inside the letter was kindy balley, yukky,.... so the lesson i am learning here, is these transfers have to have ink, on them in all the spots and they will go on fine,, so if i want to print a saying , I will have to capture that saying in a colored box, or oval or something, background color. Does that sound Right?


Yes, that's right, you'll either have to add a background to camoflauge the polymer, or whereever there is no ink, trim away the paper, or you will see the polymer transfer. You can trim it away with scissors, xacto knife, or use a plotter with contour cutting capabilities... 

There are alot of threads on the above on the forum...

There is someone who posted that they print their JPSS in one color and use scrap book die cutters to cut the letters out... it's one possiblity that is cheaper than a cutter... I thought it was an inexpensive, creative alternate, so I'm passing it on to you...



sjidohair said:


> i was hoping for just black lettering on white tees, but looks like that is not a reality, with these papers. Is there any other paper that does not leave residue behind, between the letters and holes of letters ,, in the weeding areas?
> thanks guys,


Not with inkjet heat transfer paper, but dye sublimination does this (have to use poly shirts), and a paper called Imageclip will, and that is a laser paper to use with laser printers...

Now, I'll add that I have used Hanes Beefy Tee 100 cotton, and a Gildan's Ultra blend 50/50, same design, same paper - JPSS of course for me... and I did not trim away all of the excess polymer... the result was, on the HBT, the window is much heavier than on the Gildan's... on the Gildans Blend, I can hardly notice it... so the shirt itself does make a big difference as to how noticable the window is... Hands down, I went with the Gildan's as the window is very hard to see...

I know this is a Ebay press thread, I hope it's okay to give you these answers here... there are literally tons of threads on the forum about these things I've mentioned, so any searches will bring you alot of info in return...

Good luck, SJ, and so happy to hear your press is paid for, that is absolutely awesome.. glad you are one of the success stories... I'm also routing for BQ, mostly because of the super low price he paid, I really want to see his work out... that'd be too great! Have a good one... Kelly


----------



## BQfromNY

OK - press arived today - was in perfect condition - set it to 400 and let it sit for a while. No issues. Couldnt do any actual pressess due to me not being prepared - LOL I have no paper. I am working allot the next couple days - will do some pressess and test the results this weekend.

== BQ ==


----------



## dael27

What was the brand of the "cheapy press". My Black Magic seems to work fine.


----------



## ambitious

Congrat's BQfromNY on your new sunie press keep us updated on your test result's. Also i noticed coastal buisness supplies has a sample package of tranfer paper for like 20 buck's good luck.


----------



## signs4bizness

dael27 said:


> My Black Magic seems to work fine.


Ive already made my money back twice with my Black Magic. I already did one set of hockey jerseys for a team & im hoping to get the rest of the leagues business.


----------



## princiefuqua

I don't like the word "CHEAP." I prefer to say my Sunie press was a"BARGIN." I love my press. I made my money back with my first two orders.  

I'm glad I followed the advice from this thread. I bought my press off Ebay. Total price was under $300 including S/H and teflon sheet. I had money left over to buy a new Epson printer/scanner/copier combo, refillable ink cartridge kit, 4 large bottles of heat transfer ink. I also stocked up on JPSS and IronAll Dark.

I will NEVER spend my hard earned money on a "Named Brand Press" just to say I have one. I tell my kids all the time, "Name brand doesn't mean BETTER. It means EXPENSIVE."

I plan on using my profits to purchase another BARGIN press, a BARGIN cap press and a vinyl cutter.


----------



## Girlzndollz

> I also stocked up on JPSS and IronAll Dark.


These are the two papers I recommend for lights and darks.

The Jetprosofstretch is available at a great price from tshirtsupplies.com, for all you bargain hunters in here! 

There may be a new supplier soon, I'll let you know when.

I am going to post new pics of a JPSS shirt I washes 12 times now as a test. I washed at least 8 of those times with One Cup of Bleach. I don't see any fading... but the side by side pics will do the best justice to measure that. By the way, the kicker is.... with This JPSS shirt test, I didn't use pigment ink, I used Canon OEM regular dye ink. So if you ask me why am I a loyal JPSS fan, you know why now!! It is an amazing stretchy paper with fabulous color retention, no crack or peel, and a light hand. 

Okay, haha, my rave review of JPSS is over - for now - lol -but that is mostly for = BQ =, make sure whatever sample pack you get, BQ, there is some JPSS in there!

Have a great day, all, and continued good luck with these presses and I think it's so great everyone takes the time to post in this thread for everyone else looking to save money with great "bargain" presses, .


----------



## sjidohair

hey Girlz,
I just tried some of their paper, i the reg jet wear, i am gonna put a order in tonight for the jpss, what do you recomend for darks, from them i did get the jet wear for dark and that is to rubbery, any suggestions, let me know, i will put a order in tonight,, also the prices are great, with them, being new to this , i can fool around with this, and not feel like i have to do it perfect because of the price.
I also need suggestions on i printed out a word, weeded or actually cut all the letters out went to transfer it to shirt, pressed, it and i could not remove the backing fast enough on all letters before they cooled. any suggestions,
and is anyone else taking the zara class that starts this weekend on line? with LVS.
I am,. Let me know.


----------



## sjidohair

sorry xara class!


----------



## Girlzndollz

sjidohair said:


> hey Girlz,
> I just tried some of their paper, i the reg jet wear, i am gonna put a order in tonight for the jpss, what do you recomend for darks, from them i did get the jet wear for dark and that is to rubbery, any suggestions, let me know,


To some degree, all opaques/dark paper suffer the rubbery feel... and with that comment, I will tell you I use Ironall for Darks. Ironall Dark is stretchy, holds the color great and doesn't crack.




> i will put a order in tonight,, also the prices are great, with them, being new to this , i can fool around with this, and not feel like i have to do it perfect because of the price.


It's great, isn't it? I love the prices, too. Sometimes, an image will print without the depth I like, or colors will look off to me, so to save $ again, I'll slice the JPSS in half, then print in wallet sizes, and rotate the paper to check the color adjustments.... helps save on waste, even tho that price is great.



> I also need suggestions on i printed out a word, weeded or actually cut all the letters out went to transfer it to shirt, pressed, it and i could not remove the backing fast enough on all letters before they cooled. any suggestions,


Peel as much as you can, when you hit that spot that won't peel well, replace your teflon sheet and re-heat your letters. If you don't have teflon, you can use parchment (kitchen baking) paper. That should give you the heat to peel again. Hope it works.


----------



## sjidohair

where are you getting your ironall from?


----------



## Girlzndollz

I go to New Milford Photo... I've never paid full price.. I get it when it's on sale. I've gotten such great deals, that I haven't gone elsewhere. I am signed up for the newsletter, so they email the sales... and some have been really great, so I take advantage and order it then.

It's sold under other names by other suppliers. Some other names are JetFlex (imprintables), Everlast (coastal), Translution (Colorstar), and there is at least one other I read about. I hear Colorstar is worth checking for pricing... but haven't needed to re-order since I heard that.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

Just wondering how you sell this product? What is your sales speak?


----------



## Girlzndollz

How would one term "inkjet heat transfers" for sale, do you mean?
I prefer Digital Image Transfers. I got that from Lou. It sounded good to me.


----------



## ambitious

Girlzndollz what's New Milford's website and under what name is there iron-all paper under?


----------



## Chani

Iron On Transfer Paper, T Shirt Transfer Paper | New Milford Photo

They're the originators of IronAll, so it's just IronAll Light and IronAll Dark there.


----------



## ambitious

Thank's Chani i'll check them out..


----------



## Chani

You're more than welcome.


----------



## signs4bizness

This thread is getting huge!! Maybe we should start our own CheapPress Forum. lol

Im glad these cheap presses are working out so good for everyone!! Maybe the name brand presses will finally lower their prices accordingly. They would poop if they seen how many people are heading to 
e-bay to start their business...

Who is going to pay a thousand dollars for a glorified iron?!? NOT ME!!


----------



## mrdavid

Lets not start Bashing any other press no mater how much they cost we are trying to keep this one nice and full of infore not hating other companys or press THANKS


----------



## signs4bizness

Im not bashing nor would I ever... Ive worked with the name brand presses doing sublimation on metals and such. If I was going the whole business loan route I would go with the higher end press. I was just poking at the bee's nest. 

Seriously if some of those presses came down to $500 I would fork out the extra cash. Sorry if I offended anyone...

E


----------



## ambitious

I didn't find that comment quite offensive..In fact i decided to go to the least expensive route in getting my equipment to start to gain experience as to how the process work's.. And money was an option as well.. i also thought maybe i'll start the cheap route then i'll upgrade to the name brand press and cutter. But now that my sunie press ain't giving up on me as well with my cutter/plotter i figure i'll keep it as a backup. Note i now have the money to upgrade to the name brand presses and vinyl cutter and been impressed with my so called (cheapy equipment)...Cheer's


----------



## Pendragon

WOW, what a thread. I need to have an eye exam after staring at the screen this long. As someone who is agonizing over which way to go and the what and wherefores of heat presses. I can add only one thing. Many times I almost bought and eBay "Deal" or a used Hix or Geo Knight and each time I was was stopped by one small fact. The name brands are more expensive than they need to be, agreed. BUT.....The heating element from all the "namebrands" are waranteed for life (nearest I can tell) and this is why I will probably be purchasing a namebrand if I can ever scrape the cash together before someone else finishes cashing in on all my ideas. My two cents.


----------



## ambitious

Pendragon if you can start off with the name brands go for it... by the way we just made the sunie a name brand press here on this thread for it's good job...... Anyway's i to will be purchasing a Geo Knight or Hix to leave in the shop and my sunie to carry around with me for event's and backup. Goodluck on your purchase.


----------



## Pendragon

ambitious said:


> Pendragon if you can start off with the name brands go for it... by the way we just made the sunie a name brand press here on this thread for it's good job...... Anyway's i to will be purchasing a Geo Knight or Hix to leave in the shop and my sunie to carry around with me for event's and backup. Goodluck on your purchase.


I am so not bashing or refering to any brands at all, as a matter of fact I don't think I would even buy a name brand used unless it was cheaper than dirt, because the warantee is to the original purchaser only. Which I think totally blows. It's a nice way of pushing new press purchases I guess.


----------



## Muffintop

I just checked sunie.com on ebay and all they had were the 15x15 ones. Has anyone tried the sublime digital heat press on ebay from another seller, not sunie?


----------



## mrdavid

some of the others people here are not having to good of luck but I think there is anther one posted here if you can read the post I now its long


----------



## mrdavid

While I have had my Sunie for six months now and no problems with it yet !I think it was good buy no matter how you look at it other may not like it but it was my choice to buy and I think it is good one.


----------



## earl

ditto david

regards earl


----------



## John Thomson

I bought a Chinese 15X15 swing away.........but saved by buying direct from the manufacturer and importing it myself, Ebay prices are roughly double the 'ex works' price..........I am delighted with my purchase.

john


----------



## thebuttonguy

I bought some kind of cheap press off ebay (I think it was names Dega or somethign liek that from China) when I first started in the bussiness. It lasted maybe 2 weeks before it died. :-( 

I now have a nice American made press yht I've had for about 2 years now with NO PROBLEM.


----------



## theflowerboxx

I had a "chinese made" 15x15 press for over a yr with no problems and last week it pooped itself, so I went and bought a mighty press 16x20 and wow what a difference. Don't get me wrong, the "chinese made" made me alot of $$$$$ with it and consider it a great investment, but it don't compare to the mighty press.


----------



## sjidohair

I bought a Chinese 15X15 swing away.........but saved by buying direct from the manufacturer and importing it myself, Ebay prices are roughly double the 'ex works' price..........I am delighted with my purchase.

john

John,
How did you get this press from them direct,, please advise,, I got a Sunie about 2 months ago and love love love it,, I Have sold alot of tees and sweatshirts, in my Shop, I am now thinking of buying a large press, for my 2x and 3x tees and hoodies, the 15x15 has a good press area, but i would feel better on the bigger shirts to have a bigger area for my t square. and pocket graphics, to measure.
thanks Sandy JO


----------



## ambitious

sjidohair said:


> I bought a Chinese 15X15 swing away.........but saved by buying direct from the manufacturer and importing it myself, Ebay prices are roughly double the 'ex works' price..........I am delighted with my purchase.
> 
> john
> 
> John,
> How did you get this press from them direct,, please advise,, I got a Sunie about 2 months ago and love love love it,, I Have sold alot of tees and sweatshirts, in my Shop, I am now thinking of buying a large press, for my 2x and 3x tees and hoodies, the 15x15 has a good press area, but i would feel better on the bigger shirts to have a bigger area for my t square. and pocket graphics, to measure.
> thanks Sandy JO


Very interesting..Im interested in this as well john would you be kind enough to share your experience with this manufacturer and the name brand of this press you have?Im also looking to upgrade to a 16x20 pretty soon..Thank's


----------



## cruisertoy

What model press from sunie are people buying? They have two on thier website. The hp4801 has a 3 yr warranty while the hp 4805 only had a 6 month warranty. I can't tell any difference between them on thier website, but a 3 yr warranty wounds a lot better than a 6 month warranty. I need to order one in the next day or so. 

I have already risked money with two chinese cutters with really good success. One of the two chinese cutters I own(desay) died just after a year, but I had worked the thing into the ground. Now I own another Desay master cutter and a "real" Graphtec fc7000 and run them both 6 hours a day. I am willing to give another chinese product a try especially given some of the favorable reviews of this brand.


----------



## sjidohair

Trent,
Which of these 2 cutters seems to working best for you, and what are you cutting with them? Transfers or Vinyl?
I have a sunie, I have had for 2 months or so, and love it, I believe it is the 6 mo warranty. It paid for itself in the first week.
I am interested in getting a cutter as well.. Please direct me to your info on purchaseing these cutters, This will be my next purchase and thena 16x20 press, as with the new burnout transfers from artbrands which are AWESOME, i will need a bigger press for fast transfers. Hey, if you have not checked out Artbrands Transfers lately, go check it out they also just came out with 3D transfers and the flowers and fish are unbeliveable. oh Yeah , what program are you using for your cutter. 
Thanks Sandyjo


----------



## cruisertoy

Sandyjo,
Here is the link to the post I made a few nights ago about my cutters.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t50653.html

The Master cutter looks just like the one from sunie.com. Like I said in my post, When I bought my two chinese cutters I just accepted the fact that they may be 1 yr machines. My second has lasted longer than the first, but we now use our Graphtec most of the time. We use the 32" master for cutting scrap and stuff while the graphtec is busy.

The MAster machines came with Winpc sign. Its nothing fancy, but it has the basics. I got the guys from signwarehouse to throw thier most expensive house version of flexi in with the graphtec cutter. I'll look up what version it is when I get back to the shop. It does a lot more than the winpc, but purchased seperatly was well over $1k.


----------



## princiefuqua

Hey everyone,

Just wanted to let the people know my Sunie heat press is awesome!!! I just finished a huge order. 408 white t-shirts pressed with custom design printed on JPSS in 8 days. I only messed up ONE shirt and it was MY FAULT.

I used my profits and bought me a cutter.  Now, I can look into buying another 15x15 press or the larger 16x24 from Sunie.


----------



## earl

princiefuqua said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to let the people know my Sunie heat press is awesome!!! I just finished a huge order. 408 white t-shirts pressed with custom design printed on JPSS in 8 days. I only messed up ONE shirt and it was MY FAULT.
> 
> I used my profits and bought me a cutter.  Now, I can look into buying another 15x15 press or the larger 16x24 from Sunie.


WAY TO GO!!!!
REGARDS EARL


----------



## sjidohair

awesome prince,, what kind of cutter did you get, or getting?


----------



## princiefuqua

I'm looking at Pazzles Inspiration. I'm not interested in a "commerical model" at this time. I was going to get the Craft Robo but the cutting field was too small. I think the Inspiration will do just fine for me. It has larger cutting field. I'll learn on this unit and upgrade to a commerical unit later.


----------



## cruisertoy

princie,
Which model heat press did you end up getting, the hp4801 or the hp4805. I am going to order tuesday so I can get some reunion shirts done in a few weeks.


----------



## princiefuqua

I have the Sunie Seiki 4801 heat press. I purchased it off Ebay in February. It works great. I've done over 500 shirts. The profit from my first order paid the press


----------



## ambitious

cruisertoy said:


> princie,
> Which model heat press did you end up getting, the hp4801 or the hp4805. I am going to order tuesday so I can get some reunion shirts done in a few weeks.


I have the hp4801 and works awesome! same goes for my seiki cutter... even though i had a slight mechanical problem with my cutter i was able to take it all a part and get it up and running.


----------



## cruisertoy

Thanks, thats the one I ordered straight from them today. I had an email from Jane saying that buying it from them on ebay gives the press a 6 month warranty and from them gives it a 3 yr warranty. Same press. Interesting ebay tactic.


----------



## cruisertoy

Ordered the press up yesterday afternoon and they shipped it yesterday. Overnight prior to my ordering they changed their website to show that both heat presses had a 3 yr warranty. 3yrs might not be lifetime, but is long enough for me on this machine. Within 3 yrs i upgraded my cutters to a graphtec so I figure it will be the same with this.


----------



## ambitious

cruisertoy said:


> Ordered the press up yesterday afternoon and they shipped it yesterday. Overnight prior to my ordering they changed their website to show that both heat presses had a 3 yr warranty. 3yrs might not be lifetime, but is long enough for me on this machine. Within 3 yrs i upgraded my cutters to a graphtec so I figure it will be the same with this.


Congrat's on your press i got mines off ebay with a 6 month warranty, still works like a champ though..

My cutter still work's good besides the mechanical problem i had with it where i had to take it all a part, but fixed the problem myself and up and running again.

I felt it was a good investment to start cheap and upgrade later ..

I have the money to upgrade now but im still holding on to it tight...I had it for about a month now and i can't make my mind, i kind a figure the Roland is going to take it but when im about to purchase it i back off.

Then i start reading about other forum members buying that new LASERPOINT from uscutter then that catches my eye for about $500 bucks.. jeeez..

So im doing my research for the cutter that last more than 3 years and can run 8 hours a day non stop, look's like there's a couple.

Anyway's Congrat's on your purchase..


----------



## cruisertoy

I really like my graphtec fc-7000. I don't think there is a cutter out there, no matter where it is made, that is perfect. The graphtec has aborted a few cuts on me, but I think the common problem with them is the rear material sensor. If you don't pull off the roll more material than youneed, the material will lift off the back of the machine and make the sensor think it is out. Thats a pretty easy fix. Other than that it is quiet, fast and accurate.


----------



## cruisertoy

The new press came. I went ahead and put it outside at 400 for a few hours to burn off any funny smells. The only material i had to press was some samples from Imprintables of thier ecofilm. Has everyone in the excitement of playing with thier new toy cut wording without reversing the image? I am going to play with it tonight as I have samples from Ace.


----------



## ambitious

Goodluck, let's us know how it goes.


----------



## COEDS

yes good luck and show us your creations. The vinyl from Josh is a great choice, but for glitter th stuff from Heat Applied transfer vinyl for t-shirt applications is much more glittery. Give Roger a email he will send you some samples. .... JB


----------



## cruisertoy

Roger had the eco film samples out fast. I run several business and have found very few suppliers that are that responsive.


----------



## sjidohair

Hey guys,
Anybody know if josh from inprintables warehouse is still around, I have sent him a few messages about vinyl, and no reply?
Maybe he has been on vacation for a bit?


----------



## ambitious

cruisertoy said:


> Roger had the eco film samples out fast. I run several business and have found very few suppliers that are that responsive.


Yes he is, And very helpful. We should call him SuperRoger.lol


----------



## mrdavid

Will I let my Sunie press go today put it on Ebay and got $150.00. Half of what I got it for not to bad now its time to go bigger.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

Please tell us why?


----------



## mrdavid

Becouse I am going to get Bigger Press. The person that came over to pick it up was very happy to get it showed him how it work.


----------



## sjidohair

David, that is awesome, and i cant wait to see what you have up your sleeve,, i have been checking your site 4 times a day,,
 
i know for all my larger tees, 2x and 3x i need a larger plate as well.
well first screenprinting and then or with a cutter, is next. 
Let us in on your next adventure, as soon as you can,  
Sandy JO


----------



## sjidohair

This is what I was doing with my press tonight, I sat down and made some rhinestone transfers, and applied them , no problems at all ,I am going to have a very sparkly weekend for sure, No machines all by hand. 
Sandy Jo


----------



## sjidohair

whoops i forgot the pic, sorry


----------



## mrdavid

Sandy Jo very nice like the way they look you could not tell you do them by hand .


----------



## sjidohair

Thanks David.
I love making all these tees and hoodies, I think i need to do some tank tops too.


----------



## sjidohair

Oh yeah,, and you know when you get stubborn and think shoot i dont have the right, tools so what can I use,, 
I placed them with a needle nose!lol
I used to work for the Mayo Clinic, In Brain Sugery and Aquired a Few Surgical Instruments, when they discared them we have used for making fishing lures and flying Ties, 
But they were in the Garage,, so I grabbed the Needle Nose, I use to make Jewelry.
It worked but looking forward to using a long Tweezer with point tip,,
I used, 2mm and 3mm stones,
Sandy Jo


----------



## Girlzndollz

Yes, they do look beautiful, Sandy Jo. I LOVE Rhinestones. Amazing the way rhinestones can take a simple word, and make it all special... thanks for the pics... lovely....


----------



## mikemike

I hope it does you justice .I have just ordred the 16x24 off ebay and I am keeping my fingers crossed about the quality.


----------



## sjidohair

Kelly, If you need any help or desire to do these let me know I will be glad to help, I thought about making a Video, on you tube, but have no idea how that works, do they charge you to put it on there?
I did it the cheap, but very fun way, till i know they will sell.
thank you
Welcome back, 
Sandy Jo


----------



## ashamutt

sjidohair said:


> Kelly, If you need any help or desire to do these let me know I will be glad to help, I thought about making a Video, on you tube, but have no idea how that works, do they charge you to put it on there?
> I did it the cheap, but very fun way, till i know they will sell.
> thank you
> Welcome back,
> Sandy Jo


 
I'm not Kelly(hey kelly!! )....so I hope you don't mind me cutting in... 

Oh yes...please do a video!!!
Youtube if free!
I have not posted any videos yet , so I do not know how.....but Chani has...ask her how to.

I love your RS designs!!! and would love to learn how you do them!!


----------



## sjidohair

Hi Kelly ( I mean Mrs Bacon),, lol 

thanks for posting, about you tube. ok it is free, that is good.
give me abit and I could write a lil thing on here too.
Very easy. if you have the Patience.
I made about 36 on fri night and sat night while my husband played xbox.
lol
  
Sandy Jo
Do you think Rodney would get mad, if I made pic and posted them here step by step?


----------



## Chani

No, he wouldn't be mad at all! Actually, I'm sure if he saw it he would probably thank you for posting it!


----------



## ashamutt

sjidohair said:


> Hi Kelly ( I mean Mrs Bacon),, lol
> 
> thanks for posting, about you tube. ok it is free, that is good.
> give me abit and I could write a lil thing on here too.
> Very easy. if you have the Patience.
> I made about 36 on fri night and sat night while my husband played xbox.
> lol
> 
> Sandy Jo
> Do you think Rodney would get mad, if I made pic and posted them here step by step?


 

LOL!!!!! 

I do have the patience because I am a mosaic artist as well as a T-artist!!  
(sometimes, lots of little pieces of glass in mosaic art....ouch!)
At least with stones I won't get cut!!! 

Rodney would probably appreciate you helping people out with step by step instructions!!!
(but I'm not Rodney either)
... if you are concerned in any way...just ask him)

Cool!!!! I can't wait to see!!!!


----------



## mrdavid

Just make knew post and people will fellow LOL


----------



## ashamutt

oops....this is about "*New "Cheap" Heat Press Arriving Today* "!!!!
Sorry


----------



## mrdavid

Mrs Bacon we all do this soner or later no big deal.


----------



## swaneejuggalo

just won my sunie 15" press for 253$ shipped im new to this and will problybe asking lots of questions im glad to have the laserpoint cutter now for it's contour cut capabilities


----------



## ambitious

Make sure you tell them to replace the fuse with the correct one , That it's being a problem here for a couple members of this board. Other than that CONGRATS!


----------



## Silverwind1953

billm75 - who did you buy yours from on ebay - I bought one from ndale clothing and it is chinese - I am having problems with it - getting transfers to adhere. I bought some transfers from ProWorld and they are saying that the problem is with my press - pressure is what they are saying. I was just curious - I was in the same place - not enought funds, but the desire to get into practice doing this as a hobby and hope to be in business one day.


----------



## COEDS

Silverwind1953 said:


> billm75 - who did you buy yours from on ebay - I bought one from ndale clothing and it is chinese - I am having problems with it - getting transfers to adhere. I bought some transfers from ProWorld and they are saying that the problem is with my press - pressure is what they are saying. I was just curious - I was in the same place - not enought funds, but the desire to get into practice doing this as a hobby and hope to be in business one day.


The heat press is the heart of your shop, don't buy cheap. You will get what you pay for. .... JB


----------



## bogie

Well, if you have sufficient electric, you can use the "won't print for beans" heat press to preheat shirts... I've got three dedicated circuits in my basement - a 15 amp and two 20s, and in winter time, I could really get cranking...


----------



## mikemike

I bought mine from Nordale too.I hav'nt used it yet and I am so blown to hear that you have been having problems with it .I bought the 16x24 black magic.Let me know if you figure out the right formula to getting those transfers to stik right.


----------



## ambitious

mikemike said:


> I bought mine from Nordale too.I hav'nt used it yet and I am so blown to hear that you have been having problems with it .I bought the 16x24 black magic.Let me know if you figure out the right formula to getting those transfers to stik right.


The cheap press that was recommended to buy was the sunie heat press, but theres an issue with it having the wrong fuse
(I haven't had a problem with mines yet) but figured i should replace it with the right one..It did help many of our members make some money to upgrade to better presses including myself. 

I placed n order yesterday for my mighty press and im going to keep my sunie for back up..


----------



## COEDS

ambitious said:


> The cheap press that was recommended to buy was the sunie heat press, but theres an issue with it having the wrong fuse
> (I haven't had a problem with mines yet) but figured i should replace it with the right one..It did help many of our members make some money to upgrade to better presses including myself.
> 
> I placed n order yesterday for my mighty press and im going to keep my sunie for back up..


Good for you !!!!! You will be much better off with the Mighty Press .You made a sound decision . ..... JB


----------



## Silverwind1953

mikemike said:


> I bought mine from Nordale too.I hav'nt used it yet and I am so blown to hear that you have been having problems with it .I bought the 16x24 black magic.Let me know if you figure out the right formula to getting those transfers to stik right.


I too bought the 16 x 24 black magic - I have been talking with a Lady at Pro World - she seems to think that my problem is pressure. I am trying variations in pressure and temp. I am finding that the temp. across the upper heat platen is not consistent - using an IF thermometer. If you have any successes let me know. Thanks


----------



## signs4bizness

Silverwind1953 said:


> billm75 - who did you buy yours from on ebay - I bought one from ndale clothing and it is chinese - I am having problems with it - getting transfers to adhere. I bought some transfers from ProWorld and they are saying that the problem is with my press - pressure is what they are saying. I was just curious - I was in the same place - not enought funds, but the desire to get into practice doing this as a hobby and hope to be in business one day.


Mine works fine. First... are you using a teflon sheet? If not get one. Second....Most of the time you need pretty good pressure to get transfers to stick. I use a mouse pad to help lift the transfer up to make sure im getting proper pressure. Third... Read your application instructions! Make sure you're following the directions.


----------



## mikemike

What did you mean by using a mouse pad?Can you explain what it is particularly that you do with the mousepad?


----------



## SewDarnHot

Bummer to hear about the ndale issues. I just bought one and and I am picking it up on Friday.
Please pass on any tips or tricks to make sure it will press nicely 
Thanks!


----------



## bogie

I'd guess that pressing on a mouse pad helps pad the underside of the shirt a bit more, to help smooth out irregularities. Makes it more consistent.


----------



## ambitious

COEDS said:


> Good for you !!!!! You will be much better off with the Mighty Press .You made a sound decision . ..... JB


I sure hope so COEDS..Right now is the fuse ,later could be something else i rather not risk it..


----------



## SewDarnHot

bogie said:


> I'd guess that pressing on a mouse pad helps pad the underside of the shirt a bit more, to help smooth out irregularities. Makes it more consistent.


Thanks I was thinking that but wasnt sure, For big designs would you use a placemat?? 
Why wouldn't they just make them with a bit of padding??


----------



## 3rdfunk

SewDarnHot said:


> Thanks I was thinking that but wasnt sure, For big designs would you use a placemat??
> Why wouldn't they just make them with a bit of padding??



This site has larger pads: 
Heat press Essentials

My understanding is that the pad will help prevent press marks on the fabric of the garment. I've also learned that use of teflon sheets helps that also.


----------



## 3rdfunk

As far as heat presses go I decided to buy a Stahls Hotronix. 
I decided I would take the advice of those who have been in the business for awhile and steer clear of the cheapie presses. 
Costs more but reading some of the horror stories, maybe it's well worth the extra expense.


----------



## sjidohair

Guys, I have a question, it seems all you that are havin trouble have purchased your presses from Nordale, Is this right,, Are you sure these are Sunie's,Or are they a cheap chinese press? I know they sell the black Magic, also
I purchased a Sunie, from the Sunie Dealer direct, 
My sunie is still kickin but i have made over 1500 shirts, maybe i just got a good one?
Just wondering
 Sandy Jo


----------



## ambitious

sjidohair said:


> Guys, I have a question, it seems all you that are havin trouble have purchased your presses from Nordale, Is this right,, Are you sure these are Sunie's,Or are they a cheap chinese press? I know they sell the black Magic, also
> I purchased a Sunie, from the Sunie Dealer direct,
> My sunie is still kickin but i have made over 1500 shirts, maybe i just got a good one?
> Just wondering
> Sandy Jo


Mines still kicking but as well with no issues whatsoever, But had to buy the Mighty press (just in case)... Besides i was going to upgrade anyways.


----------



## COEDS

ambitious said:


> Mines still kicking but as well with no issues whatsoever, But had to buy the Mighty press (just in case)... Besides i was going to upgrade anyways.


Do me a favor after you use the mighty press compare the two and post the results. ..... JB


----------



## mrdavid

comparing Hix and Sunie.

Hix very nice opens more don't burn my hands as much. but I have to stand when pressing and can only do 35 to 40 shirts per hour. shirts puff up A lot when pressing.

Sunie burn my hand lot does not open as Hix. but can do 40 to 50 shirts an hour sitting down. no puffing on the shirts when pressing.

yes I do like the Hix but I all so like Sunie and will buy new one. "just going to get the big one LOL"


----------



## COEDS

David try lowering the press. I would use a stand lower to the floor. I think comparing a Hix and a Sunie ( I have used one) is like comparing a Cadilac (Hix) to ford escort. They both will do the same thing, but one is much nicer and has some features that make things more comfortable in the long run( heating element much better in Hix,customer service better with the Hix,and in general all workmanship and components better in the Hix) I will admit that Sunie cost less, but you get what you pay for . ... JB


----------



## mrdavid

will that is kind of hard to do when you stand 6.2 ,and I have all the press,s set up one one table.even my weeding table I can sit at may be I am lazy lol just don't like to bend over for 3 to 8 hours per day


----------



## COEDS

I would figure out a way to utilize the hix in the sitting position. I use a stool to sit on. I have a system. I put shirts on my left in a stack. I grab one and press it, I then put it on the right side and build the stack. When the left stack is done, so am I. ..... JB


----------



## sjidohair

mrdavid said:


> comparing Hix and Sunie.
> 
> Hix very nice opens more don't burn my hands as much. but I have to stand when pressing and can only do 35 to 40 shirts per hour. shirts puff up A lot when pressing.
> 
> Sunie burn my hand lot does not open as Hix. but can do 40 to 50 shirts an hour sitting down. no puffing on the shirts when pressing.
> 
> yes I do like the Hix but I all so like Sunie and will buy new one. "just going to get the big one LOL"


 
Yep I have to admit, i burn my knuckles bad,,, as my sunie does not open very wide I actually burn them when taking the transfer off, as I peel from the bottom and go up,, to the area that is not open to much,,  
Sandy Jo


----------



## theflowerboxx

COEDS said:


> David try lowering the press. I would use a stand lower to the floor. I think comparing a Hix and a Sunie ( I have used one) is like comparing a Cadilac (Hix) to ford escort. They both will do the same thing, but one is much nicer and has some features that make things more comfortable in the long run( heating element much better in Hix,customer service better with the Hix,and in general all workmanship and components better in the Hix) I will admit that Sunie cost less, but you get what you pay for . ... JB


Hey Jerry I have a Ford Escort and it runs great with 160+K miles on it. Don't knock my Escort.    

I know what you're saying, as you know I used to own one of those cheaper presses then it broke and I got a Mighty Press, no comparison on them. The mighty press is built ALOT better. One thing I noticed is on the cheap press, I couldn't put my hand on the top of the press with it one, IT WAS HOT, with the mighty press I can lay my hand on there and it is only a little warm. Let's me know there's ALOT more insulation in the mighty press.


----------



## mrdavid

That must be nice I cant put my hand on the hix with out burning my hand. may be I will check out mighty press next LOL


----------



## bogie

You know, I think I'll just sit here, and watch you guys burn da piddies...


----------



## signs4bizness

Cadillacs and Escorts? This is getting a little too deep for me! LOL

My Black Magic hasn't burned me yet. I like to call it my VW Bug with a Rolls Royce front end. LMAO....

This whole Cheap versus Name Brand press is overhyped. Get what you can afford to start. If you can afford something of quality then by all means DON'T SKIMP!!!!

My Black Magic has been a good starter and quite the little mule. My CHEAP Vinyl Express plotter has been running for 7 years now too. 

Quality is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## COEDS

Erik the Black max is a mighty press, that has been private labeled. The vinyl express cutters are the GCC made cutters and are built tuff. Your right , "buy what you can afford'. I will buy less expensive, but like you I buy quality without paying the big quantity price. I feel the end result is what matters most. I 'm a firm believer in staying away from cheap made,low quality equipment, because you will have to replace it. If your lucky enough to make enough money with the cheap stuff to buy better then great!!!!!. In most cases this is not the norm, so you are spending more in the long run.That's my reason to advise people to buy smart and only buy once. ..... JB


----------



## SewDarnHot

signs4bizness said:


> Cadillacs and Escorts? This is getting a little too deep for me! LOL
> 
> My Black Magic hasn't burned me yet. I like to call it my VW Bug with a Rolls Royce front end. LMAO....
> 
> This whole Cheap versus Name Brand press is overhyped. Get what you can afford to start. If you can afford something of quality then by all means DON'T SKIMP!!!!
> 
> My Black Magic has been a good starter and quite the little mule. My CHEAP Vinyl Express plotter has been running for 7 years now too.
> 
> Quality is in the eye of the beholder.


Hi,
I'm getting my Black Magic tomorrow. I am very excited and a tad worried but hey if there are issues I will deal. My good thing is they are located about 30 min from me so if I have an issue I can confront face to face 
Can you let me know where you got a cheap vinal plotter? I would love to think about that in the future.


----------



## sjidohair

This whole Cheap versus Name Brand press is overhyped. Get what you can afford to start. If you can afford something of quality then by all means DON'T SKIMP!!!!My Black Magic has been a good starter and quite the little mule. My CHEAP Vinyl Express plotter has been running for 7 years now too. 

Quality is in the eye of the beholder.[/quote]

I agree 
Sandy Jo


----------



## ambitious

Got my Mighty press yesterday and boy what a difference!! Doesn't fluctuate like my sunie.... and i hate to admit, but on my sunie i had to increase the degrees on temp about 10-15 degrees more because of the fluctuation...Other than that the Sunie( was and is a) good start off press for the low budget, with 760 shirts made with it, i will still recommend it (since i haven't encountered a problem with it yet) But comparing the 2 i would have to say that the MIGHTY CADILLAC beats the SUNIE FORD......


----------



## taikuodo

Guys, I have $300, whats the best Press I can buy for this money? Don't tell me to upgrade more, I can't afford more.


----------



## theflowerboxx

Keep an eye on ebay for a named brand one.


----------



## taikuodo

Right now I am looking at a Hix Hobby Lite 9 x 12 swinger or a 15 x 15 sunie.

There is a Mighty 15 x 15, but it might go up too high since there are lots of days left.

Is 9 x 12 sufficient to print designs that are 9 x 12, or is there not enough heat at the edges.

EDIT: bought a 11 x 15 mighty lite. 
Is 11 x 15 big enough to print 11 x 15, thats my question


----------



## mrdavid

No it will press 10 3/4 X 14 3/4 any thing bigger would be more then 1 press


----------



## taikuodo

nice, this is perfect


----------



## Skf

i seen some nice sized presses on ebay but im weary of purchasing one.


----------



## MR.NEED ANSWERS

Susie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've got a cheap press coming too. For a hundred bucks, I thought what the heck - it's worth a try.
> 
> I guess it kind of irks me how (unnecessarily) expensive name-brand heat presses are. I hope these Chinese presses drive the market down. Maybe they will produce some good presses soon.
> 
> I mean, I can buy a digital top of the line oven for my home for less than the average 15 x 15 heat press !!!!! No-one in this world can tell me that a simple heat press (that's what it is) has more to it than the average home oven. Or a dryer, for example. I've had the same clothes dryer for 25 years! Cost=way less than the average little press!!! I can buy a whole damn computer for less than a simple heat press. Don't tell me a heat press has more to it than a PC?
> A heat press is just a big flat iron. It should cost what a big flat iron should cost.
> 
> I think we're being held up by the big heat press companies. Time to get real.
> 
> I'll let you know how it goes with the press. Hopefully I won't have to eat my words ;-) I just wanted to take a gamble and kick the big guys in the butt for once. Otherwise, I guess they'll just get to kick my butt (again, sigh).
> 
> Susie, out.


 

i totally agree !


----------



## COEDS

I think the cheap press' are going to drive the price higher. I know that most people buy the Ebay Junk and then have to buy another press because the Ebay press broke. I think this has driven the price up on the used press' for sure. I know 2 years ago, I bought a Hix B250 on Ebay used for $110 including shipping. The press was still in the bos and wrapped in plastic. I looked the othe day and older hix b250 with rust on them are going for $250. ........ JB


----------



## CyberSnowAngel

Hey Bill .. What name brand is your heat press? And Size?


----------



## MR.NEED ANSWERS

THINKS EVERYONE IT WAS NICE TO READ THE WHOLE 700 page Cheap EBAY Heat Press BOOK... THINKS TO EVERYONE FOR YOUR ROLL/ PART IN THIS ...*BEST SELLER*...OF THE YEAR...YOU GUYS & GALES ARE THE BEST.....


----------



## CyberSnowAngel

We bought a Heat Press from Nordale on EBAY it was a HUGE mistake..It was in Spring 2008..It was supposedly an Industrial Black Magic Heat Press..Max temp was 499 F ( and after many transfers and T-Shirts ruined..bought an Infrared Thermometer Gun and found it wouldn't even reach 260 F when we set at the max of 499F) Uneven heat and cold spots. Stay Clear of Nordale Heat Presses..Run Far, Far Away. Spend the extra cash and get a name brand...We lost our money to Nordale.


----------



## mrdavid

If you read this post it is about the SUNIE press and any one who buys the others have been ripe off. So yes I would buy sunie press and have no problems useing it .

that is my two cents


----------



## ambitious

I started with a sunie as well, but upgraded to a name brand press a (Mighty) and all i can say is that the Sunie press is still kicking butt in my buddy's shop with no problems whatsoever. I used it like crazy with plastisol transfers, heat tranfers and heat press vinyl with no issues. Now my buddy is the one enjoying it since his Hix press caught on fire from smoking and playing around with Mary Jane. LOL


----------



## aries

billm75 said:


> Against everyone's advice, I went ahead and bought a cheap-o heat press off Ebay a short while back. It's due to arrive today via FedEx.
> 
> This is the press I purchased for those interested: 15"T-Shirt Heat Press Screen Printing Digital New Model - eBay (item 120197117453 end time Dec-18-07 18:45:00 PST)
> 
> With shipping, I still paid less than $250, and am going to give it a try as soon as it gets here.
> 
> I know, I know, I know....everyone advises to get a USA made press with the lifetime warranty, and if this press flops, then I'll be the first to admit it was a dumb move on my part.
> 
> BUT, I spoke with a forum member that owns this press and he said that given the chance, he would buy it again. That's reason enough for ME to give it a try, especially at the price I'm paying.
> 
> I will report back when I get the machine and get it set up for a test run. I plan to press a combination of transfers with it:
> 
> Digital Laser Transfer
> Vinyl Transfers
> Plastisol Transfers
> 
> I'll let you know how it works out. I'm heading out to the store today to try and find a temperature gun so I can calibrate the reading on the machine with the actual heat being produced.
> 
> I seriously doubt this machine will be a "final" purchase for heat presses, but it might just prove to be worth the initial investment for those of us who can't afford $600+ to get started.
> 
> My feeling is that if this machine lasts me at least ONE year, I'll have gotten my money's worth and every day I get to use it after that year, will be bonus money in my pocket.
> 
> I'll be back with info when the machine arrives....


Bill I got a Sunie and it has paid itself off working one festival.therefore i got my moneys worth if it fails me tomorrow..


----------



## sjidohair

You are my sunie, my only sunie,, You make me happy when shirts are gray, you'll never know dear how much i used you , please dont take my sunie away,, 
Mine is still kicking too,, 
Ambitous, I loved your weg site,, My funny and naughty shirts are the funnest for me to make,,as well. Now mix naughty with rhinestone and what can I say,,,, 
sandy JO


----------



## ambitious

Thank you Sjidohair, i was looking at your store last night and noticed your funny and naughty t-shirts as well, i love them!. LOL


----------



## CUSTOM UK

For what it's worth, I imported my own swingaway presses direct from China, from a company that has been established over 40 years. They are used commercially on a daily basis and have never given me any trouble.

As for buying off EBay, you pay your money and you take your chances. I won a new Chinese made mug press off there, via an auction and it has already paid for itself several times over. I am certain that people have had bad experiences on EBay, but if you have paid via PayPal, you do have the opportunity to return defective items. The buyer protection exists for a reason.


----------



## whoism

I gotta thank all of you guys' and gals' input. I alomost dropped a bunch of bread on the IllumaPress. I've said it before , I'll say it again - "Thank God for T-Shirt Forums."


----------



## dewseason

Tried the site but the page is no longer available. Thank you for your response. By the way, is this type of heat press good for t-shirt printing?


----------



## ambitious

No, is good for heat pressing, you can't print with a heat press, you need a Screen press for that.


----------



## spankthafunk

hehhh heuhhhu uhhhh finally. . . hehhhh made it.....hold on gotta catch my breath. . . ..hehhh .hehh through 38 pages of posts. . . .

and all I gotta say is THANKS FOR ALL THE INFO!

I don't have a lot of startup capital since a lot of it is invested into my screen printing package, but I'm thinking of buying a heat press to do one offs and to print until I can get into a bigger space to print in. I think the Sunie is the way to go for us small timers.


----------



## sjidohair

Hey Spanky,
the heat press is also a good way to set your ink,, that is what i do, to for screening,


----------



## spankthafunk

Isn't the press on-contact though? Do you mean for full curing, or for flash curing, or what?


----------



## sjidohair

hey spanky,teflon sheet over ink 325 med pressure for 8 -10 seconds ,after it has been flashed, not sure why, but it helps the white ink set and spread and not look like the fiber of the garment,, but it works, i always cover the screen prink ink area with teflon, but someone in the screen print area uses baking paper,, parchment paper.
then press wth the heat press


----------



## spankthafunk

hmmm that's an interesting consideration, because my white does look rough and weird usually. haven't figured out the right way of printing a nice clean white. this might do the trick. I'm thinking the benefits of printing with a cheap heat press will build me enough capital to buy better equipment both for screen printing and heat pressing, just not sure if I want to take the risk yet.


----------



## spankthafunk

The Sunie says it has an automatic timer. Does that mean it also releases itself, or is it just a timer that counts for you (meaning you still have to hold it down)?


----------



## ambitious

It's just a timer that tells you when it's done, nothing automatic.


----------



## charles95405

The sunie timer is as stated...it sounds a signal when the time is up....you don't have to 'hold' the press down...when you lock down the press under the pressure you choose...it stays down until you lift it up


----------



## spankthafunk

ahhhh awesome! Thanks for the advice. I wasn't sure if I'd be standing there holding it for 10 seconds or not. So basically I push it down, set the timer. When the timer goes off, I just lift it back up?


----------



## sjidohair

Hey Spanky,
lock the press, down,, and then there is a digital timer, that dings, when it is done,, so you mannually go release the handle,,
There are more expensive ones, that open on there own,
I have a manual open sunie and have been very happy with it.


----------



## charles95405

sandy jo....you got it...pretty simple right.... and easy


----------



## mikemike

naw spank. It may have an auto timer but the auto release is a pricy option only on the expensive presses that I cant afford.


----------



## sjidohair

Yep, charles, I got it,, and very simple.


----------



## charles95405

as an aside...the auto open feature on the more expensive press is not really a good idea if you are doing sublimation UNLESS you are very careful...the auto open is rather brisk and if the transfer is not attached right, the sudden opening lifts the paper..then it touch back and with sublimation there is enough heat to get a ghost image that you read about...JMHO


----------



## signs4bizness

CyberSnowAngel said:


> We bought a Heat Press from Nordale on EBAY it was a HUGE mistake..It was in Spring 2008..It was supposedly an Industrial Black Magic Heat Press..Max temp was 499 F ( and after many transfers and T-Shirts ruined..bought an Infrared Thermometer Gun and found it wouldn't even reach 260 F when we set at the max of 499F) Uneven heat and cold spots. Stay Clear of Nordale Heat Presses..Run Far, Far Away. Spend the extra cash and get a name brand...We lost our money to Nordale.


Must be luck of the draw. Mine works perfect still. It's been almost a year and it is a mule for me. I do mostly cut vinyl pressing and not so much color heat transfers. When I do inkjet transfers it works fine though. Sorry to hear that it didn't work for you. If you spring an extra 50 bucks it comes with a warranty. I took a chance and it payed off....

It seems to be a lottery when it comes to cheap heat presses. This everlasting post is solid proof you might want to look into name brands first even if they are used!!! I guess I just got lucky...


----------



## theCRICKETtoy

For the Sunie, How many 1 sided transfers could you do in an hour approximately?

I've heard some good reports on Sunie press just trying to get an idea how long platisols will take with it.

Jeff


----------



## COEDS

I think the number of transfers will depend on dwell and placement time. .... JB


----------



## mrdavid

I was able to do 45 an hour and some times 50 depending on what I was Transfering.


----------



## COEDS

mrdavid said:


> I was able to do 45 an hour and some times 50 depending on what I was Transfering.


 Wow that's a lot . You must have really moving to get the placement straight and then to press them. If I ever start a heat press team David, I want you on my team for sure. ... JB


----------



## mrdavid

When I started I was do 100 to 300 shirts per job had friend that own's auction site. and I help him out A lot back then. after time you learn how things go and can pick up your speed just turn on some old rock and jam.


----------



## ambitious

The most i've done was like 15-20 an hour.


----------



## charles95405

The number of shirts you can do in an hour depends on your own actions...not the press...all presses are pretty much the same...although I do think....in my case anyway...that it takes a tad longer to use a swingaway. I have had the Sunie for over a month and it has been as good as I could want..time will tell. My Hix lasted 6 years...


----------



## COEDS

I totally agree the type of transfer,dwell time, and your speed will affect the number per hour. I think as time goes on we all get faster at the process, but will slow down depending on how many we do. I think 1 shirt every minute is fast considering the process( garment alignment on the press.pre -press the garment to remove moisture,alignment of the design,dwell time, and re=pressing the image) this all takes time and a 1 a minute is really fast. ..... JB


----------



## mrdavid

When I did them shirts it was with the Sunie that I used at the time and yes if I had swingaway it would have taken longer I think. but I use clam press and not the swingaway.


----------



## COEDS

The swing away will take longer to do each image because of the movemnet of the platen 2 times with each press. I know it's quick to do , but over time the few secons will add up in the end. .... JB


----------



## diane143

COEDS said:


> I totally agree the type of transfer,dwell time, and your speed will affect the number per hour. I think as time goes on we all get faster at the process, but will slow down depending on how many we do. I think 1 shirt every minute is fast considering the process( garment alignment on the press.pre -press the garment to remove moisture,alignment of the design,dwell time, and re=pressing the image) this all takes time and a 1 a minute is really fast. ..... JB


I found that prepressing the shirts cuts down time immensely! I can usually get a good number done while the press is heating.


----------



## MyBigMommyBiceps

hi guys!
here to share my store about a cheapie no name ebay press.. so i paid almost $300, (this was a year ago). the first one they shipped sucked! could not get an even press/transfer no matter what trick i used.. no matter how tight i put the pressure.. it sucked! so the guy sends me a different one 'whew.. an upgraded model'.. ya right! looked exactly like the first one.. so fast forward 1 year and 21 days later and the damn thing catches fire in my house! im so annoyed! its burned through about 3 fuses throughout the year and today i was just warming the sucker up to get pressing, and "SINGE" "SINGE" "SPARK" "POP".... FIRE! the flame burned for a second and blew out (thank god) before i could really have time to react...
anyways, guys! be prepared.. keep an exstiguisher next to your press JUST INCASE! cuz i was thinking, "sh#t" what am i gonna do.. cant throw water on it, ill electicute myself LOL... the flame was much bigger than a birthday candle, but blowing on it did run through my mind! LOLOL.. so, unfortunately i didnt get to make a wish (for a new NAME BRAND press). however, it did pay for itself over and over again.. so im not too upset..
but now im in a jam! anyone know of a actual store front store i can buy a press at in southern california?


----------



## ambitious

Try http://mclogan.com there in Southern Cali.


----------



## oleon311

I was thinking of getting an Ebay heat press myself....But I really don't want to get a lemon. I want a Hotronix real bad....but its expensive...Whats the longest any of your heat presses worked before it malfunctioned and what was the brand?


----------



## mrdavid

This is about Sunie heat press and I would recommend them there are lot of people here with them and use them all the time.


----------



## sjidohair

I am backing David up on this,, I have had mine since march ,, I have pressed thousands of shirts,, 
If you get one that is bad , they so stand behind them, if it is bad you will know right away.


----------



## Amor365

mrdavid said:


> I was able to do 45 an hour and some times 50 depending on what I was Transfering.


Hi Mr David,

That is really impressive but can I ask you if this includes the printing and cutting? When I get large orders i do all the printing and cutting first then once all that is done I just press press and press. Seems to be much quicker that way. I have managed 50 shirts in an hour when applying flex which sounds pretty good but then when look back at the time i spent cutting and weeding i realised that it may have taken me alot longer.

Mind you, I am a one man band at the moment so maybe with 2 or more it would be much quicker and easier. If you are doing it alone, maybe you might want to share your method, would be great to learn other methods.


----------



## mrdavid

It is just pressing the transfers and I do all my transfer a head time I have pressed at one time up to 300 shirts at 45 to 50 per hour with the Sunie.


----------



## ambitious

I have a Mighty press now, but started with the sunie. Very good heat press and i have it as a back up now.


----------



## sjidohair

Hey I need to ask you about your mighty,,
After it has reached it heat,, 350 . what do you have yours set at?
when it reheats,, my green light on right hand upper side, flickers as well as the lights in my house,,
does yours?
and makes a weird elec buz sound not like the buzzer going off,
Does your do that? 
Thanks
Sandy Jo


----------



## stsandmore

The temp gun is a good idea. We bought a 15" heat press off ebay for our first attempt at heat transfers. The heat is not consistent around the outer edges. I had no trouble with small designs (11" or smaller) but larger designs would not adhere on the edges even if I used a teflon sheet. We were lucky enought to find a barely used George Knight 16x20 for $500 a few months back. It give me much more consistent prints and I love the swing-away top as opposed to the clamshell. Good luck with yours. Maybe they have improved them in the last year or so.


----------



## ambitious

sjidohair said:


> Hey I need to ask you about your mighty,,
> After it has reached it heat,, 350 . what do you have yours set at?
> when it reheats,, my green light on right hand upper side, flickers as well as the lights in my house,,
> does yours?
> and makes a weird elec buz sound not like the buzzer going off,
> Does your do that?
> Thanks
> Sandy Jo


Hi Sandy
I have my mighty set at 380 for plastisols and 345 for vinyl. It has 3 lights 1 on left 2 on right. the upper one should be on until your closing down your press it goes off. Then it goes back on(the upper light) then the bottom one follows when the buzzer sounds. It does have a different buzz sound than the Sunie. The mighty sounds more like a tazer gun sound.

Now the only thing that's weird is that your lights in your house flickr at the same time as your press lights, looks like your going to be needing more power energy for that one. 

You can also try disconnecting any other electronics that you may have connected in the same power outlet to see if that solves your problem. 
I remember having my vinyl cutter connected to a power outlet with my radio on tv xbox360 and other things and did just something similar to what is happening to you. Goodluck


----------



## sjidohair

Hey Nick, Thanks for answering,, Yes it is kinda like a laser ey sound sounds way different when heating elements kick in to hold temp,
I have it on its on outlet, but then that outlet may be tied in to other outlets that are in use. i will try to move my work area around to find a solution.
You know, with all our toys, We are pulling alot of power. for sure. Thanks again,


----------



## stsandmore

We found that we needed a separate circuit for our heat press, regardless of whether we were using the Geo Knight, the one from ebay, or the cap press. These things pull a lot of electricity and we were tripping breakers if we plugged them in with anything else using the same circuit.


----------



## charles95405

Sandy Jo I would make sure nothing else is running the circuit with the press. you should have at least a 20 amp circuit for it...check you elec box to see what is on that circuit


----------



## sjidohair

thanks Guys,
I am gonna do that


----------



## bargaincrusader

Amor365 said:


> I have also got one from ebay. I have tested it already and it works fine but just need to figure out the procedures and so on like using teflon to prevent scorching, pressure and so on. so much of a headache it is killing me


Hello
I purchased a cap heat press and trying to figure out temperatures for pressing, and time. I purchased different caps to experiment. I am finding the trucker cap 100% cotton seems to need the least amount of time, and the transfer burns quickly. Any heat suggestions for cotton twill flexi caps? Also I am trying to figure out a way so the triangle area of heat press does not form into the cap. Where the heat press is applied you can see the cap is matted down or something.
Thanks if you have info. to share


----------



## dael27

I am interested in the same things that Randy has brought forth. Also, Iwould be interested in knowing how much heat one can use on the foam front hats? Is the same pressure used for the various hat types and is there a way to find this out. Thanks. David


----------



## spankthafunk

Did SunIE's heat press on their website go up $50? I thought it was $249.00 before. Also, is the 4801 the newest model? It looks like they've removed another model from the site (not sure which one but I remember two) and upped the price of this one. Any comments?


----------



## charles95405

I did not realize it but yes...sunie went up $50 not surprising since every thing else is up. This is the same press that was $249 ,,,the other press ar $239 was an older model and is now not in production.


----------



## spankthafunk

Thanks for all the information Charles, nice talkin to ya!


----------



## embgals

So I am looking at the Sunie 16 x 24 press and was wondering if anyone has done anything like sweats or thicker material items on the Sunie press. If you have did you have any problems doing the thicker items...I called Sunie and talked to the guy he made it sound like it was basically for something under 1/4" thick....

Any and all info would be great!

Tina K.
Embroidery Gals


----------



## sjidohair

I have teh 15x15 and i do alot of sweats,,


----------



## proworlded

embgals said:


> So I am looking at the Sunie 16 x 24 press and was wondering if anyone has done anything like sweats or thicker material items on the Sunie press. If you have did you have any problems doing the thicker items...I called Sunie and talked to the guy he made it sound like it was basically for something under 1/4" thick....
> 
> Any and all info would be great!
> 
> Tina K.
> Embroidery Gals


Tina. The regular Sunie 15x15 will print fleece garments very nicely. They have had some issues with the 16x24 so I would not recommend that size. The thickest item that you would probably want to print is a 1/2 inch mouse pad and that is no problem with most any heat press.


----------



## proworlded

proworlded said:


> Tina. The regular Sunie 15x15 will print fleece garments very nicely. They have had some issues with the 16x24 so I would not recommend that size. The thickest item that you would probably want to print is a 1/2 inch mouse pad and that is no problem with most any heat press.


Soory, I meant to say 1/4 inch mouse pad.


----------



## embgals

Hi Ed!

Do you know what kind of problems they are having with the 16 x 24?

Thanks!

Tina K.
Embroidery Gals


----------



## proworlded

It's mostly a packaging issue and the machines get damaged during shipment.


----------



## sjidohair

thanks ed, for the info,,


----------



## embgals

Ed ~ Do you think I would be ok still in getting the 16 x 24 as I really dont want a 15 x 15 as everyone says not to get anything under a 16 x 20. I want to be able to do t's, sweats, sweatshirts and athletic apparel. I like the thought of a bigger press that way I don't have to upgrade hopefully for awhile...

Thanks for everyone's input!

Tina K.
Embroidery Gals


----------



## bargaincrusader

purchased a 16 x 20 from yecomusa on ebay . used a infrared gun to confirm temperature the readings were not even close to what was on display. Over 100 degree difference. They wanted me to replace thermal control but sent wrong one. When asked if they had ever tested their machines they replied no, so suggest staying away from that company. I mentioned they should confirm temperatures but they seemed to have no interest in whether their product actually performs as displayed. Anyone else have this issue? Is it possible the infrared guns do not measure temperature on the heat press, I purchased a second tester from different company and had same results. Do you use an infrared tester to confirm, or how do you confirm?


----------



## clayboyrat

Test it with your home oven.Heat it up to 350. and test an oven wall.


----------



## bargaincrusader

mrdavid said:


> Ok I have had some poeple ask so I will post here when it comes for pressure I go by feel when I set temp I go 10 more then showen only reason I do this is my press is digital I have check temp it is right on the money so when pressing you can see the temp drop by 5 to 10 after the first shirt so when doing more then one you should run little more to make up for lost of temp some people would flip out if they could see how much heat you lose when pressing more then one shirt


Hello Mr David
Please confirm how did you check temperature? Reason being I purchased heat press from yesacomusa on ebay and when tested with 2 different infrared heat gun testers both said the temperature was well off the display. They said they never tested before (nice huh), and would not test them for accuracy as no one has complained but me (of course). Anyway I am wondering if maybe cannot use an infrared heat gun to test these, or maybe some trick I do not know of?
Thanks


----------



## ladybug112

can anyone tell me about the panther press? I plan to press inkjet transfers on to T-shirts and my budget is about 500.00 please help me choose a good one
thanks-


----------



## sjidohair

Ladybug,
$500.00 will buy you alot of different kinds of presses,,
My opinion is Make sure and purchase one that has a Warranty, in place .
I hve bought a sunie, and had great success, with it as well as Owning a Mighty press, with great success.
In the heat press world that is a volkswageon bug,, and a cadallac, the only difference betweent them i have found is the opening,, the sunie, the lesser expensive one, does not open as wide and i burn my knuckles arranging designs on garments, 
I would buy either one again.
Sandy jo MMM


----------



## Artsplace-CBR

more than 20 years ago I bought a Hix press from a shop going out of business for $100.00.
I still have the press & it works just great, it'a a 15 x15.


----------



## sjidohair

See not all cheap things are bad, if you do your homework...
sandy jo


----------



## ashamutt

Yep! ....you are so right sandy-jo! 

I really loved my 15x15 sunIE when I used to use it.(_my hotronix draw press is my main press now)_
.....the 15x15 sunIE was so nice that I just purchased their 4-in-1 press!(for sublimation purposes)


----------



## sjidohair

YOu have got to tell us how the 4 in 1 works,, i love new toys
Sandy Jo


----------



## ashamutt

sjidohair said:


> YOu have got to tell us how the 4 in 1 works,, i love new toys
> Sandy Jo


Hey sandy jo!!

I am so sorry that I did not reply to the pm that you sent to me in response to my first pm!!!
...been busy with so many different things.

I am just starting to come up for air!!!! LOL 

...anyway, I am sooooo excited to get my new toy and start sublimating!
I will update soon. 


Oh...did I tell you that I met Gary and his wife(and their son?) at the ISS Orlando?

He is sooooo nice and so is his wife!!
I got to see, in action, the machine that he is sending you ....soooooooooo cool!!!!!!


----------



## sjidohair

I have the eagle,, and it is a dream,, what did you think of the the machine in action,, 
Sandy jo


----------



## ashamutt

UPDATE:

My SunIE multifunction heat press arrived in one piece.
All of the attachments are in good condition and EASY to attach. 

The timer would not "count down"...so they are replacing the "control box".

The only other problem that I had with this order was with the "mug press attachment".
.....it had a bad crease in the rubber.

I called FRANK at sunIE about these 2 small problems and he was VERY nice and VERY helpful!

I will receive replacement parts in the mail hopefully by the beginning of next week!


----------



## ashamutt

sjidohair said:


> I have the eagle,, and it is a dream,, what did you think of the the machine in action,,
> Sandy jo


The "machine in action" was .....well....AWESOME!!!!!!!

....but , _like I said before_, I am saving my moolah for a DTG!!!!!


----------



## ashamutt

ashamutt said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> My SunIE multifunction heat press arrived in one piece.
> All of the attachments are in good condition and EASY to attach.
> 
> The timer would not "count down"...so they are replacing the "control box".
> 
> The only other problem that I had with this order was with the "mug press attachment".
> .....it had a bad crease in the rubber.
> 
> I called FRANK at sunIE about these 2 small problems and he was VERY nice and VERY helpful!
> 
> I will receive replacement parts in the mail hopefully by the beginning of next week!


UPDATE:

Frank (form sunIE.com) called me today and told me that everything had been fixed! 

Timer is now working and the mug attachment has been replaced with a new one!!! 
He shipped them to me today

I asked him to "reimburse" my shipping costs(13.95) in the form of a 16x24 teflon sheet....he said "no problem, will do!"


So, hopefully I will be sublimating soon!!!!!!!


----------



## KazCaz

This is my first post after 2 years of lurking. I'm going to purchase a press TODAY. I have a set budget...under $400. I know I can wait and get something bigger, more expensive...if I wait. And like I said, I've been reading these forums for 2 years, always coming to the conclusion to wait until...and until has ended up being 2 years. My husband said "do it and do it today". We have to take a step and stop talking, so I'm taking a step. I'm posting because five minutes ago I had just rationalized myself into waiting until next week! But I'm back to myself, and I'm putting it in stone so to speak. Thank you all for using this forum, it's a blessing to have you all sharing your knowledge and wisdom!


----------



## ashamutt

KazCaz said:


> This is my first post after 2 years of lurking. I'm going to purchase a press TODAY. I have a set budget...under $400. I know I can wait and get something bigger, more expensive...if I wait. And like I said, I've been reading these forums for 2 years, always coming to the conclusion to wait until...and until has ended up being 2 years. My husband said "do it and do it today". We have to take a step and stop talking, so I'm taking a step. I'm posting because five minutes ago I had just rationalized myself into waiting until next week! But I'm back to myself, and I'm putting it in stone so to speak. Thank you all for using this forum, it's a blessing to have you all sharing your knowledge and wisdom!


WELCOME!!! .........nice to finally meet you Kaz!
This place is GREAT isn't it!!!!!!!

I do believe that you will love the sunIE/seiki press!
Please let us all know what you decide and how it is going.


----------



## proworlded

Welcome to the forum. Nice to have you with us.


----------



## bignjboyincharge

thinking about picking this one up


----------



## KazCaz

ashamutt said:


> WELCOME!!! .........nice to finally meet you Kaz!
> This place is GREAT isn't it!!!!!!!
> 
> I do believe that you will love the sunIE/seiki press!
> Please let us all know what you decide and how it is going.



Update:
Our press works great! Had one issue that was our fault (temp was too high, press is Celsius and not Fahrenheit, so we burned the first shirt)
You can see some of shirts here: swordapparel.etsy.com (admin please delete if I'm not supposed to post a link) The images of the shirts that have jeans with them, and the ones hanging are real photos. (some are mocks that we haven't photographed yet) All in all, it gives us a very nice product!


----------



## KazCaz

Sorry, just realized I could post an image, here are a couple!


----------



## us66tshirt

Just fired up the Sunie Flat 15 X 15 T- Shirt Heat Press Transfer. It went right up to temperature and stayed there. About a 5 deg. drop when doing 2 or 3 vinyl applied shirts. Very happy with it so far.


----------



## dstewart123

i got an illumapress two days ago, and it did not work at all, I pulled the fuse and tested it, found it was good. Im waiting to hear from the seller. I got it off e-bay. any other Ideas on why my press is not working?


----------



## discreetmerchant

i just purchased the illumapress gen2 16x24 heat press. i just finished pressing 132 t-shirts with no complaints. the temp. was fluctuating 4-7 degrees but i dont think thats was a big deal. i paid about $420.00 for mine at heatpressnation.com. for that size of a heat press, it would cost you more than $1000.00 with a name brand. so far it does what its supposed to do.


----------



## Jamed

Hey all, I'm new to the forums, first post infact!

I'm thinking of investing in a heat press, and have been tempted by some these cheaper models on ebay.

As a general rule, what are good things to look for in a heat press, regardless of brand name?

For instance, a few sellers who sell presses that are spring loaded have claimed that other presses without this feature can burn tshirts and hoodies and the like, how true is this?

Thanks


----------



## IYFGraphics

Jamed said:


> Hey all, I'm new to the forums, first post infact!
> 
> I'm thinking of investing in a heat press, and have been tempted by some these cheaper models on ebay.
> 
> As a general rule, what are good things to look for in a heat press, regardless of brand name?
> 
> For instance, a few sellers who sell presses that are spring loaded have claimed that other presses without this feature can burn tshirts and hoodies and the like, how true is this?
> 
> Thanks


:welcome:We're glad to have you aboard!

This link may help answering some of your questions.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-articles/t27945.html

Hope this helps.


----------



## charles95405

I would NEVER buy a press from eBay...no service, questionable warranty and replacement parts issue... BUT I do have a Sunie press from Sunie and it has been flawless in two years. If you want an inexpensive press look at either Sunie...or ProWorld


----------



## Carbide Apparel

BQfromNY said:


> what keywords should I use for searching for sunie heat pressess on ebay - I tried sunnie and heat press w/ no results.


The SUNIE customer service is horrible , my press went up after 2 months (still under warranty) and after a few emails back and forth with them blaming this and that , they just stopped communicating with me. So I've got a broken press with a worthless warranty. 

Beware the cheap press !!!


----------



## proworlded

AJ. If you email us with the problem maybe we can help. service[USER=111403]@pr[/USER]oworldinc.com


----------



## Carbide Apparel

I bought the press directly from SUNIE , doesnt that mean that I need to go through them ?


----------



## proworlded

Since they are not responding to you we are offering our help.


----------



## LuvAmericanStyle

txmxikn said:


> everyone recommends against buying the chinese made heat presses but rushes to order the chinese made heat guns to check the accuracy of the press.


well said.:d


----------



## prototype66

great thread folks...made me think twice before going to fleebay for my first press. I just wish I could find a decent used one to start with. The are like gold around here! lol

yes I do realize now this thread is ancient! lol


----------



## endyGee702

Hey all.
So I am pretty new at this whole Plastisol transfer stuff. I have looked around on ebay and amazon for a heat press. I came along a final one on ebay that was $320. 
heres the link 16x20 Sublimation Digital Heat Press Machine Transfer | eBay
So as i opened it and set it up, the settting had a default to 180 degrees Celsius. I messed with the settings and changed it to 380 degrees Fahrenheit and 12 sec on press. Now when I pressed my first transfer the print did not really stick, so I changed the temp to 400, and the timer to 15. Still wouldnt stick. I tried other sample prints and those did stick but as i rubbed on the they seem to fall off. I just want to know if its my setting or did I make a big mistake and waste my money?


----------

